#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-30
<mininessie> if i stop a distro upgrade via 10.04 to 10.10 will it resume back to where it was at
<mininessie> how do i use patch
<geirha> mininessie: Depends on how far you're into the upgrade. There's a "point of no return". If you pass that, you can't go back.
<geirha> There's a message saying so at that point.
<mininessie> i need to patch broadcom sta
<geirha> Why?
<mininessie> geirha, kernel 2.6.33 needs it
<geirha> Hm. There aren't any Ubuntu releases with linux 2.6.33 afaik
<mininessie> geirha, yes but if your running 2.6.35 i gotta patch cause the patch is for 2.6.33 and higher
<geirha> And you're sure Ubuntu hasn't already patched it?
<boywonder> hi please: im trying to instll a package and im getting error cannot find glib?
<mininessie> is this good or bad todd@todd:~$ sudo aptitude upgrade
<mininessie> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mininessie> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mininessie> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<zeroseven0183> mininessie: It means all the packages you have are up-to-date
<zeroseven0183> try running sudo apt-get update
<zeroseven0183> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<pepeamid> Hi, someone have a macbook 3.1 ?
<talsemgeest_> Damnit, looks like my ISPs DNS server is down. Anyone have the IP of a public one (eg Opendns)?
<zeroseven0183> Try Google Public DNS
<zeroseven0183> 8.8.8.8; 8.8.4.4
<lisati> Talofa
<talsemgeest_> Cheers zeroseven0183 :)
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<hobgoblin> hi ikonia
<hobgoblin> whoops - sorry - hi ikt
<duanedesign> morning all
<hobgoblin> hi duanedesign
<Puck`> is there any CSS guru around?
<squaregoldfish> Puck`: I wouldn't say I'm a guru, but fire away
<Puck`> squaregoldfish: i got it fixed, thx tho (:
<squaregoldfish> Good work!
<Puck`> thx :P
<Silver_Fox_> Bonjour :)
<sudobat> hola!!
<Silver_Fox_> o/ sudobat
<sudobat> que m'has fet Silver_Fox_ jajaja
<Silver_Fox_> I am glad I made you laugh
<sudobat> sorry I thought I was in ubuntu-cat ( in english )    que m'has fet == what did you do me
<Silver_Fox_> Haha,  no worries :)
<Silver_Fox_> I was going to say, it wasn't spanish.
<Silver_Fox_> :D
<Silver_Fox_> How are you sudobat  ?
<sudobat> fine, finishing august
<Silver_Fox_> Au revoir
<Sunkan85> hi i'm noob in linux. and i wana go to a specifik map in the terminal. How do i do? is it CD and then the map name?
<ikt> map?
<Sunkan85> mapp
<Sunkan85> folder
<bjfs> cd folder
<bjfs> man cd
<Sunkan85> the name of the folder id. hämtningar. Do i just type "cd hämtningar" then?
<Sunkan85> is*
<bjfs> Sunkan85: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<bjfs> do take a while and read the basics ;)
<Sunkan85> ty =)
<ikt> is map another language?
<ikt> oh
<ikt> folder
<hobgoblin> also take the time (about 5 secs) to learn about tab complete - start to type the name ie - ham then try using the tab key
<abhijjeet> i have added some ppa in the software sources but when i reload the synaptic package , it does not download the ppas which were added by me. please help me im going to install vlc 1.1.4
<hobgoblin> did you update the sources? either apt-get update or reload
<abhijjeet> ia have added some ppas but the package information is not updated when i run the apt-get update command
<abhijjeet> i want to install the vlc 1.1.4
<hobgoblin> abhijjeet: I'm going to give you some commands - can you run them all in a terminal and then copy the whole lot to paste.ubuntu.com
<abhijjeet> yes i will
<hobgoblin> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<hobgoblin> run that please - I will have a look at that first
<hobgoblin> abhijjeet: also where did you get the ppa information from ?
<abhijjeet> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/485933/
<abhijjeet> i have got the info from the launchpad website
<hobgoblin> abhijjeet: which ppa is it? the korn one?
<abhijjeet> it is ferramroberto-vlc-maverick.list
<hobgoblin> yea - saw it :)
<hobgoblin> can you open that and paste it - cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-vlc-maverick.list
<hobgoblin> it is possible that it is not up to date being a maverick one
<hobgoblin> might be better asking in #ubuntu+1 if it's not an obvious error
<abhijjeet> when im going to update in the terminal it shows some sources have invalid file name extension
<abhijjeet> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/485939/
<hobgoblin> looks like there is not a maverick one yet
<hobgoblin> run the update and give me the error
<geirha> Indeed. Only lucid: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/vlc
<hobgoblin> abhijjeet: if the error says something along the lines of " there is nothing at ferramroberto maverick" try editing the file - gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-vlc-maverick.list
<hobgoblin> change maverick to lucid in both lines and run update again
<hobgoblin> geirha - yep
<abhijjeet> im trying it be with me for some more time
<hobgoblin> abhijjeet: I am about
<abhijjeet> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/485949/
<hobgoblin> yep - we suspected that
<hobgoblin> abhijjeet: if the error says something along the lines of " there is nothing at ferramroberto maverick" try editing the file - gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ferramroberto-vlc-maverick.list
<hobgoblin> change maverick to lucid in both lines and run update again
<abhijjeet> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/485951/ i think vlc 1.1.4 is not ready for maverick if you know another source from where i can innstall it please give me details and also help me in this regard how to add ppas? and how to confirm that the ppas is working or not?
<kosaidpo> abhijjeet: i guess you shud satiisfy the dependencies use the option built-dep
<kosaidpo> and see wht it ll give you
<hobgoblin> either that or wait for packages to catch up = such is life on the edge
<abhijjeet> build-dep
<tenach> Hey, is anyone here good with regexp in htaccess files?
<seidos> tenach, i don't even know what use regexp have.  what are you trying to do?
<latenite> Hi filks, How to I burn a "double layer dvd" on commamdline? http://pastie.org/1127131 this is what I get so far. thank you
<latenite> anyone ever successfuly burned doublelayer dvd?
<tenach> seidos, Right now it converts all .php?var1=blah&var2=blag&subj=var3 into .com/blah/blag/subject_with_spaces but I am trying to figure out how to make them - instead of _ :/
<seidos> tenach, i'd probably have to see the file, it looks like you could just replace _ with - using a simple replace
<tenach> latenite, have you tried something like
<tenach> growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=1 -Z /dev/hdc /path/to/files
<seidos> tenach, not that i would figure it out even if i saw the file, heh
<tenach> seidos, want to see my headache?
<seidos> tenach, yeah, let me see it
<tenach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485964/
<tenach> ;D Not as easy as "finding the _ to replace"
<tenach> it's under read rules
<latenite> tenach, sure look at my paste :)
<seidos> hopefully my computer keeps working.  i am, ahem, experimenting
<tenach> latenite, I did look at it, sorry. xD I am up just before work.
<seidos> tenach, i should have just kept my mouth shut.  this makes no sense to me.
<tenach> latenite, I think that is the extent of my knowledge on such matters - you are arguments after growisofs that I don't understand (from not using them)
<tenach> seidos, :D
<tenach> regexp makes my eyes hurt.
<seidos> everything makes my eyes hurt.  python, c, php.  mysql
<seidos> &_&
<hobgoblin> it's all voodoo
<latenite> tenach, so what can I do now?
<tenach> seidos, hahaha.
<tenach> latenite, I do not know. I myself would have to resort to googling or looking on the ubuntu forums (I would suggest looking there, and posting if you need help)
<latenite> tenach, I did I cant find anything on doulbe layers
<tenach> I would suggest posting on there for help, as it seems that most of the people here are away or otherwise unable to respond with help. :D
<seidos> latenite, did you search the forums using google?
<latenite> seidos, sure
<seidos> latenite, then i guess post on the forums, and/or ask in #ubuntu
<lesclassic> Do I need to be online to set-up ubuntu?
<seidos> lesclassic, you mean to install from a live cd?
<seidos> lesclassic, the answer in this case is no, but to get updates you need to be online
<lesclassic> I have it installed from a usb, but now I'm stuck
<lesclassic> I only have wireless, but cant set it up without internet
<kedarm> I think I ended up defining a keyboard shortcut (ctrl+f) by mistake. I don't see it listed in Keyboard Shortcuts. Where/How can I disable such an ill-configured shortcut?
<duanedesign> hello kedarm
<duanedesign> kedarm: what does it do?
<kedarm> yes duanedesign
<kedarm> yeah, it opens an xterm :(
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> i think i have heard of this
<kedarm> i have no idea how I managed to do this.
<kedarm> I was playing with KB shortcuts, but this one has me stumped.
<duanedesign> did you install xbindkeys?
<kedarm> Yes!
<duanedesign> :)
<kedarm> how did you know?
<duanedesign> i have seen this on the forums before
<kedarm> Ah! So, should I uninstall it?
<duanedesign> kedarm: can you open a Terminal?
<duanedesign> haha, ctrl +f maybe :P
<duanedesign> kedarm: run the command:   gedit ~/.xbindkeysrc
<duanedesign> kedarm: paste the contents of that file at  http://pastebin.ca/
<duanedesign> if youve never used pastebin, you paste the contents into the box, click submit post and then copy and paste the address of the page it gives you here
<duanedesign> kedarm: i think their might be a line or two in their we can comment out and get rid of the ctrl + f shortcut
<kedarm> duanedesign: oops sorry, give me a minute
<duanedesign> kedarm: no problem I am here. Working on some other stuff so I am not going anywhere for awhile :)
<kedarm> duanedesign: thanks! here you go -- http://pastebin.ca/1929336
<duanedesign> kedarm: well i dont see anything there
<duanedesign> kedarm: so their are two other options
<duanedesign> their is an application called 'xbindkeys-config' you can install it with the command: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys-config
<duanedesign> it is a GUI for configuring xbindkeys
<kedarm> I installed xbindkeys-config
<duanedesign> after installing, or if it is already installed
<duanedesign> run "sudo xbindkeys-config" from the command line.  There should be three default entries in the list, as well as any other ones you've set up. Delete the entry that maps to ctrl+f then save it.  Make sure you use the "save to default file" from the file menu or it will just revert on you.
<kedarm> Unfortunately, I don't see an entry against Ctrl+F :(
<kedarm> I only have two entries
<kedarm> ctrl+shift+q, ctrl+alt+Print
<kedarm> I dunno how ctrl+f is taken :(
<duanedesign> huh, that is exactly what was in the file you pastebined
<kedarm> right
<kedarm> do I need to restart something?
<duanedesign> which i guess makes sense :P but doesnt help us...
<duanedesign> kedarm: no let me look at something real quick
<kedarm> Maybe I have to logout and log back in?
<kedarm> ok.
<duanedesign> kedarm: ok. You can run this command to check the global shortcuts
<duanedesign> gconf-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1
<kedarm> running it.
<duanedesign> it will open gconf and see if ctrl+f is in the list it brings up
<kedarm> ok, looking
<kedarm> hmmm. I can't locate ctrl+f in global-keybindings,  keybinding_commands, window_keybindings of Metacity :(
<duanedesign> kedarm: ok
<duanedesign> kedarm: i read a forum post where the user removed those two keybindings in the xbindkeys GUI
<duanedesign> kedarm: also try launching  xbindkeys-config
<duanedesign> without the sudo
<kedarm> yes, without sudo, but the same thing.
<kedarm> two unrelated shortcuts there.
<duanedesign> kedarm: ok i would try your suggestion of logging out and back in, or reboot.
<duanedesign> might try deleting the two unrelated shortcuts. Not sure how but someone on the forums claims that worked for him.
<kedarm> hmmm. ok.
<kedarm> ok, I going to get out. will report back.
<kedarm> duanedesign: ok, I am back. Ctrl+F is restored to "Find"
<kedarm> Had to kill xserver session :(
<kedarm> That key reassignment was driving me nuts.
<duanedesign> kedarm: it looks like the new version (in Maverick) doesn't do that. I think that frustrated enough people they decided that was not a good default
<kedarm> duanedesign: but, Lynx does not do that either. It's just that my misadventure with xbindkeys landed me here.
<kedarm> Sad thing is that I couldn't fix it w/o logout :(
<seidos> how can i select a wireless access point and get a dhcp lease from within the terminal?
<kedarm> seidos: have you looked at iwconfig?
<seidos> kedarm: nope, not yet.  let me run it in another window
<seidos> kedarm: i think this is what i need.  thanks
<seidos> all right, i tried using iwconfig to set up wireless, but it didn't work
<seidos> because i couldn't figure out what the ap id was
<seidos> so i guess my question is, how do you scan for available access point information?
<seidos> all right, iwconfig didn't work for setting up my wireless.  i got the essid and network id, added it with iwconfig, then tried running dhclient...but dhclient wouldn't get an ip.
<seidos> but wireless still gets configured in gnome
<kedarm> perhaps you should look at your /etc/network/interfaces?
<seidos> kedarm: how will that help?
<kedarm> I sympathize with you because I think the wireless network configuration in Ubuntu can be problematic.
<seidos> kedarm: i'm just trying to learn how this system works.  i'm messing with this because i was playing around with sources.list
<seidos> what i want to do, ultimately, is see if i can get xorg to work without gnome
<kedarm> Well, I usually keep my script that does a specific sequence of ifup and ifdown after setting wireless configuration options (essid, password etc.) and then it sorta works.
<seidos> but right now, without xorg and gnome starting up, i don't have wireless, and without wireless access i'm pretty much dead in the water
<seidos> kedarm: so you're saying you had to get write a custom script to get it working?  O_o
<kedarm> seidos: yeah, unfortunately.
<kedarm> I had a WEP enabled wireless network.
<seidos> kedarm: oh i don't.  well, it's my brother's ap
<seidos> kedarm: it doesn't matter, i'm just going to give up
<kedarm> seidos: sorry, don't have anything definitive to say.
<seidos> kedarm: no worries
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> evrytime i launch ubuntu it tell me
<kosaidpo> that i wont get to use some fucntionalities n ask me i have right to read/write my folderpreference
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: hello
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> do you have any idea how can i set this up ?
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: hmm, i have not heard of that one
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: my problem ??want me to explain it ??
<duanedesign> is this a regular Ubuntu install or did you install Ubuntu inside windows with Wubi?
<kosaidpo> noo
<kosaidpo> normal install
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: any idea ?
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: if you can get the exact error message that would help
<seidos> kosaidpo: can you take a screen shot of the error message with the prtsc key?
<kosaidpo> yeh ill
<seidos> kosaidpo: you can paste it on imagebin.org
<kosaidpo> let me jst try this
<kosaidpo> comande
<kosaidpo> okies
<kosaidpo> pls
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-31
<kosaidpo> here
<kosaidpo> http://imagebin.org/112089
<kosaidpo> the scd
<kosaidpo> http://imagebin.org/112088
<kosaidpo> any idea
<kosaidpo> all files there are mine
 * duanedesign looking
<kosaidpo> n got the right read/write
<kosaidpo> ok
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: try closing Chromium and opening a Terminal. Then run this command:  mv ~/.config/chromium/Default ~/.config/chromium/Backup
<duanedesign> then open Chromium and see if you still get the message
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: ok
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: did Cromium open ok? without the warning?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<duanedesign> ok
<kosaidpo> but i lost my preference
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: yah we will fix that
<kosaidpo> so i need to change permission of that file
<kosaidpo> right
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: close Chromium
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: and go back to the Terminal
<kosaidpo> yeh
<kosaidpo> set that default as mine
<kosaidpo> ?
<duanedesign> run the command:   rm -rf ~/.config/chromium/Default
<kosaidpo> with rw permission ?
<duanedesign> then the command:  cp -R ~/.config/chromium/Backup ~/.config/chromium/Default
<duanedesign> that will move the file back to where it was.
<kosaidpo> yeh i kno
<kosaidpo> the warnin is bk again
<duanedesign> This is often fixed by simply moving the file
<kosaidpo> wht files ?
<kosaidpo> well when
<kosaidpo>  did that mv
<kosaidpo> again
<kosaidpo> i got the warnin
<zkriesse> !spam
<ubot2> Factoid 'spam' not found
<zkriesse> grrr
<zkriesse> !flood
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: so how ill get my prefer bk ?
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: did you run the commands?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: the three commands in order were:
<duanedesign> mv ~/.config/chromium/Default ~/.config/chromium/Backup
<duanedesign> rm -rf ~/.config/chromium/Default
<duanedesign> cp -R ~/.config/chromium/Backup  ~/.config/chromium/Default
<duanedesign> the first one should of copied your preferences to ~/.config/chromium/Backup
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: i did
<kosaidpo> ill launch chromuim now
<kosaidpo> n see
<duanedesign> okie
<kosaidpo> same problem again
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: here is the bug report on the problem.  bug 601690
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601690 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium could not open profile correctly (affects: 3) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601690
<starcraftman> test
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: this is the workaround suggested in the bug report. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341721
<kosaidpo> ok ill give it a read
<kosaidpo> uhm thers nething
<duanedesign> here is the bug report from chromium  http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=27756
<kosaidpo> yeh i saw it
<kosaidpo>  but theres no tip to handel it right
<duanedesign> pretty much what we tried. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1341721.html
<pseudosmart> I only have 2 resolutions available to me in 10.04, 800 x 600 and 640x480. Does anyone know how to add screen resolutions? I've tried xrandr, but it doesn't seem to be working
<cookr35> .window 2
<salvorHardin> Guys!
<salvorHardin> I want to master ubuntu
<salvorHardin> teach me young masters
<duanedesign> morning all
<Puck`> good morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey there Puck`
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Does anyone know of three backup sites used for redundancy?
<zeroseven0183> Hi ZeRoDeAtH50435, what do you mean?
<zeroseven0183> Do you mean online backup services?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I think but I do not know its a question for my class
<hobgoblin> ubuntu1 could be one I assume and dropbox
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its just says:   Describe the three backup sites used for redundancy. List specifics that differentiate the three sites.  and thats it and thats why im at a lose
<hobgoblin> but perhaps you should do your own homework :D
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> True but I have no clue what the question talking about much less where to find what I need to answer these questions
<zeroseven0183> What's the main subject of your class?
<hobgoblin> good job you are where you can learn then :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> network security+
<zeroseven0183> Interesting subject
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah it is but I have no clue what the question is asking and from what i have found from google there are no backup site used for redundancy
<zeroseven0183> I'm thinking of "Disaster Recovery Plan"
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah its something like that but we did that in the last unit
<zeroseven0183> Well, I did a research... and here's what I found
<zeroseven0183> the three types of backup sites are cold sites, warm sites and hot sites
<zeroseven0183> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backup_site
<zeroseven0183> Forget about the word "redundancy" because it's really *redundant* when you talk about backups
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok thats great I found one that in not from wikipedia so thanks ok I had read that but didnt know thats you have been a big help
<zeroseven0183> Alright. Study hard and make your momma proud.
<zeroseven0183> Don't forget to thank Google
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> :-D ok thanks
<_dev_null> hello :)
<kosaidpo> hello is any way to let xpad to start at the boot
<bobo123> kosaidpo:  I suppose you can add it in System-Settings-Upstartsprograms
<bobo123> I don't know exactly what is called in english. the icon is purple with a green arrow.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<geirha> Howdy
<sebsebseb> geirha: Hey
<geirha> Got you quite confused in #ubuntu the other day, didn't I? ;)
<bnt007> How do i add a trash icon in the "main menu" ?, i have to click on 'new item', and then... ?
<seidos> why doesn't sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:00:00:00:00:00 work in assigning the access point address?
<sebsebseb> geirha: What?
<geirha> sebsebseb: run wubi in wine ... :)
<sebsebseb> geirha: oh that, ah yes
<sebsebseb> geirha: when I high lighted you by mistake
<uchobby> Hello
<uchobby> can I setup a printer to just make PDFs? I've just installed Ubuntu recently and cant find a driver for my printer. I figure I can print to PDF and email or file xfer it to the print server.
<geirha> uchobby: That should already be set up
<uchobby> Oh, guess I should try printing.. no printer shows up in the printer admin thing
<geirha> File -> Print ... ->  Print to file
<geirha> Some programs can generate pdfs directly, like openoffice write
<geirha> r
<uchobby> I tried to print from GEdit, selected "Print to file" and seen that it would do PDF
<uchobby> Is there a way to get landscape printing? Just tried some source code and the line wrap at 80 or so, I typicaly use 128
<uchobby> for code
<geirha> uchobby: Look at the other tabs in the print window
<uchobby> there is a grayed out option to control orientation
<geirha> Weird, it's not greyed out here
<uchobby> maybe it messed up due to all the attempts at making the Lexmark work
<geirha> If so, I'd call it a bug :/
<geirha> Oh wait, did you select the "Print to file" before switching to the other tabs?
<geirha> I think it changes based on which printer is selected
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> how can i make xpad launch at start up
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-01
<bobo123> kosaidpo: it didn't work with the startprogram-dialogbox in the System-settings menu?
<kosaidpo> bobo123: its ok im gettin it now
<kosaidpo> tnx
<bobo123> ok
<kosaidpo> : D
<Tempus_Fugit> does anyone know if there is a specific channel for bash and shell commands
<Tempus_Fugit> ok i mean terminal and shell commands ...my bad
<aveilleux> Tempu-- DANGIT
<ClassicWizzard> hello??
<stlsaint> ClassicWizzard: hello
<ClassicWizzard> oh yah!  the pidgeon has taken flight
<ClassicWizzard> I have no clue what I am doing
<stlsaint> ClassicWizzard: thats cool..you made it here so thats a good start
<ClassicWizzard> not sure how i got here... didn't enter half the passwords .... feel a bit clueless
<ClassicWizzard> I am running it under windows...
<ClassicWizzard> can I ask ubuntu questions here??
<stlsaint> ClassicWizzard: heck yea man fire away
<ClassicWizzard> well, I have V8 installed... but I had to reinstall windows XP.  It blew away the grub thing.  I gave up on linux for a while but want to go back at it again.  I made the V10 ISO but I am not sure how to install it over the V8.  I can't boot to the V8 because of the XP install.
<zkriesse> just stick the disk in
<zkriesse> Erase the partition if you don't want to keep anything
<zkriesse> but thats all I can say
<zkriesse> must eat dinner
<zkriesse> HUNGRY!
<ClassicWizzard> i did, it gives me 3 options: erase the whole disk... install alongside V8 and XP, and custom.  I tried custom but it gives me a "root" error/not identified.. or soemthing
<ClassicWizzard> I have 4 linux partitions medium one, real small one, ext3 (small) and ext4
<ClassicWizzard> the ext4 is large
<ClassicWizzard> the first one is the boot one but it is like the CD doesn't recognize the /root
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: /root is the user, root's home directory... Do you mean the CD isn't recognizing the partition's root directory?
<ClassicWizzard> i think so... i went to custom... saw the partitions... I don't need to change them... so I said "forward" and it gave me the error.
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: What are you trying to do, install Ubuntu?
<ClassicWizzard> yes, V10 over an existing V8
<aveilleux> I assume you mean 10.04 over 8.04
<ClassicWizzard> yes, both are LTS versions
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: So you're updating? Hm. What error are you being given?
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: No need to PM me. So you're doing a clean install?
<ClassicWizzard> sorry, don't know this tool at all
<haywire> ClassicWizzard, If you don't care about any files in your old version, it might be just as simple to run Gparted, and delete the partition where 8.04 is currently, and re-create it.  The good news is that since Windoze(r) was installed first, it will not bulldoze over your Grub this time..
<ClassicWizzard> well, yah, i could do a clean install
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: So, can you run it by me again? You installed Windows, and now you're trying to install 10.04 over it, or..?
<ClassicWizzard> yah, over v8
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: So, no. You have 8.04 installed on one partition, and Xp installed on another. Now you're trying to install 10.04 over the 8.04, but leave XP alone?
<ClassicWizzard> that is correct
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: So, what error are you being given again? The exact wording (or as close as you can), please
<ClassicWizzard> I didn't re-partition, since I didn't need to... when I hit the "forward" button it said it couldn't find the root directory or something.
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: You have to select one partition for use as the root directory.
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: You can't just hit "next", you have to select at least one partition
<ClassicWizzard> well, i want to use the V8 one... and I couldn't find where I selected it
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Can you rephrase that please?
<ClassicWizzard> in fact the reformat boxes were greyed out
<ClassicWizzard> well, version 8 has the / directory
<ClassicWizzard> I want version 10 to use the same one
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Well, coming from a different perspective
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Have you tried installing GRUB onto the drive, then booting into 8.04 and upgrading?
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: You can do a dist-upgrade
<ClassicWizzard> I was thinking about that.... but after reading the grub fix documentation I decided that I would never get that right
<ClassicWizzard> it starts with running V10 then trying to figure out what version of grub I used before
<ClassicWizzard> it was pretty complicated
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: It's not hard, just boot into the LiveCD and then run sudo grub-install /dev/<name of hard drive>
<ClassicWizzard> you have to know the drive partition number and some other stuff
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Well, what partition is Ubuntu installed onto? /dev/sda1,2,3?
<ClassicWizzard> it doesn't say... it is in the second logical partition
<ClassicWizzard> I have an NTFS (XP) and then the rest is linux
<ClassicWizzard> I have the root (125Gig) a real small partition (forget what that is for) .ext3 which is small, then a ext4 for files
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Um, can you look at the drive in GParted? It should tell you what filesystem is is, as well as the partition number.
<ClassicWizzard> gparted runs in windows?
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: No, it's on the LiveCD.
<ClassicWizzard> I gave up on the live cd when I couldnt get the IRC chat client to work
<ClassicWizzard> it wanted to use somethign like mimibit or something
<ClassicWizzard> it got on but it was like I was the only person on
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Are you sure you entered the room information correctly? Any misspelling would result in an empty room.
<haywire> ClassicWizzard, check out the video by NixiePixel over on Youtube.     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM&p=7EF60DF0E207125C&playnext=1&index=2     You might be able to reinstall GRUB and get your 8.04 back without deleting anything.
<ClassicWizzard> I clicked on it from the ubuntu web site... it asks for an application, offers mimibits (or something like that) .. freenode fails the first time then the second time you are in ghost town
<ClassicWizzard> ok, i'll watch it then be back after... thanks
<haywire> ClassicWizzard, I ran into the same problem - it only happens when Windows is installed AFTER linux.  It takes over the MBR.  If windows is there first, and you resize and create a partition for linux, etc. - Grub works properly, but there is a way to regain GRUB's control over the MBR - see the vid...
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: I find text guides are better ;-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<haywire> aveilleux, I agree... I am a newbie myself, and if there is a 50/50 chance of something going wrong, guess which end of it I usually end up on ;-)
<aveilleux> haywire: There's a 99% chance anything you need to know is covered in the Ubuntu community docs
<ClassicWizzard> I will backup my XP then try to re-grub my version 8
<ClassicWizzard> the nixie~chick has inspired me
<haywire> I am finding that out... Linux support = great, and growing :-)  Linux OS - Very Stable and Desirable... Linux apps.  Very acceptable (to me)... Linux supported hardware :-(
<ClassicWizzard> thanks for the help
<haywire> NixiePixel is not hard to look at either, and SMART!
<ClassicWizzard> yah
<ClassicWizzard> lol
<ClassicWizzard> well, ubuntu for gamers might not be the trick but for basic computer users it is good and I really want to conquer it better the second time
<aveilleux> ClassicWizzard: Well hey, Source games work fine through WINE, and that's all I care about really
<ClassicWizzard> I get excited about linux but then when I get stuck I feel stupid compared to windows.... it is just something I need to conquer
<haywire> I have one machine with an unsupported video card (yuck) and an HP All in One 5610xi printer that is on a windows machine I have been unable to print to from any linux machine... I hate the hardware situation.  Also, Magicjack is Yet unsupported natively in linux, even though their website promised 1st quarter 2010 support... Hmmm I wonder when their 1st quarter starts, 'cause I am tired of rebooting my windoze machine runnin
<haywire> g the MJ.
<aveilleux> haywire: 1st quarter fiscally is June
<haywire> They're a little behind...if ever...I'm anxiously awaiting.  If more hdwe were supported, I'd literally pull the plug on windoze.
<aveilleux> haywire: An HP printer not working on LUbuntu? That's really weird
<aveilleux> s/LUbuntu/Ubuntu
<aveilleux> haywire: Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<haywire> Yeah... I think (but haven't taken the time to prove) it would work fine hooked to the linux box locally, but is unable to use the printshare from my Vista machine.
<aveilleux> haywire: Have you set up printer shating in Samba?
<haywire> All the doc's say the HPLIP printing package works fine on this as a local printer, but share printing is not supported.  I suspect it may even be more of a Vista issue than a print driver issue, 'cause the thing came with a seperate install disk for Vista.
<aveilleux> haywire Ohhhh yeah, I remember printer sharing with Windows is a HUGE hassle
<aveilleux> haywure: Er, I mean, shared printers with HP
<haywire> Yes, print share easily confirms the communication, wakes up the printer then everything hangs, and I have to kill the spooler on the vista machine
<aveilleux> haywire: I have an HP printer as well; it's the reason I don't use Windows for printing anymore
<haywire> Funny thing is, my XP os on this same machine is o.k., and wife's Laptop can share it (Vista) too (Sometimes :-) -  too bad we can't get a linux driver able to do the same...
<aveilleux> haywire: HP likes Windows more :-P
<haywire> Yeah, at least they make the effort to support linux, but their loyalties go where the royalties are...ryme intended...
<haywire> I impressed some friends today at work with Puppy... had a Dell laptop ughhh... i know... with it's 2nd bad hard drive in 4 months...booted up Puppy, pulled out the CD and was on the web with NO drives in the machine...had 'em all scratchin' thier heads ;-)
<kerdal_> what do i need to put videos on my ipod using rhythmbox or sojmething else?
<aveilleux> kerdal_: What model iPod?
<kerdal_> 80g hold on not the touch one
<aveilleux> kerdal_: The generation is very important in determining compatibility with Linux
<kerdal_> let me see what it says.
<seidos> kerdal_, was it formatted in a windows machine?
<seidos> kerdal_, i think we have the same ipod.  i have an 80GB, i think it's a 5th gen
<kerdal_> yes, a very long time ago. and then stop using it
<seidos> kerdal_, well, it's good because ubuntu can't format it.
<aveilleux> seidos: There are several generations of 80GB iPods :-P
<seidos> at least not presently
<seidos> aveilleux, and ubuntu probably can't format any of them \o/
<seidos> aveilleux, how many?
<aveilleux> seidos: Actually, Ubuntu can handle almost all of them. And... Three? Four? More than one, I know that much
<seidos> aveilleux, what do you mean by "handle" do you mean "format"?
<kerdal_> let me check kk
<aveilleux> seidos: No, not at all. I mean manage the media. Songs, videos, etc
<kerdal_> sorry didn't know I would need to know.
<seidos> kerdal_, knowing is good
<kerdal_> fifth gen classic
<nhandler> kerdal_: Rhythmbox will work for Music. gtkpod will handle music+videos. Banshee either supports it (or the new version that comes out in < 24 hours will)
<kerdal_> okay, i will take a look as fiddle around with it. now to update my software, an hopefully it doesn't wipe out my ipod.
<kerdal_> i have two computers, one that runs windows (which I don't like to much) and UB for this one.
<kerdal_> thank you very much have a good night.
<seidos> how do i import music from my ipod to the filesystem?
<duanedesign> good morning all
<hobgoblin> o/
<augustk> With the Language Support application I have chosen English for menus and windows and Swedish for numbers, dates and currency amounts, still Firefox and Thunderbird use Swedish menus. any clues?
<duanedesign> hello augustk
<augustk> hi duane
<duanedesign> augustk: i am no master of locale settings, I just started using them recently
<duanedesign> do you have the package:   mozilla-firefox-locale-sv-se
<duanedesign> oh i see, you have the opposite problem.
<duanedesign> It is showing Swedish properly
<geirha> augustk: Run the following in a terminal:   echo "LANGUAGE=$LANGUAGE"; echo "LANG=$LANG"
<augustk> $ locale
<augustk> LANG=sv_SE.utf8
<augustk> LANGUAGE=en_GB:en
<augustk> LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_TIME="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_COLLATE="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_MONETARY="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_PAPER="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_NAME="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE.utf8"
<augustk> LC_ALL=
<Puck`> augustk: http://paste.ubuntu.com please pate it there and give us the link
<geirha> Right, forgot that locale also outputs those two variables :)
<geirha> LC_MESSAGES is set to swedish. Try (with firefox closed):  LC_MESSAGE=en_GB.utf8 firefox
<augustk> i think the language selector should set LC_MESSAGES to english as well
<geirha> I think it should too.
<augustk> yes, this works: LC_MESSAGES=en_GB.utf8 firefox
<augustk> on the other hand gedit e.g. uses english menus
<augustk> seems like some applications are looking at LANGUAGE and others at LC_MESSAGES
<augustk> i have actually reported this "bug" in launchpad (if it is a bug that is)
<augustk> ok, thanks geirha and duane for your help so far
<sebsebseb> Hi
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<duanedesign> hello kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> is ther an officiel source so ican get the latest info developement aqnd stuff
<kosaidpo> and all featured apps
<kosaidpo> you kno
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: any idea from where
<kosaidpo> i saw ubunutu planet and found nethin
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: you are interested in what is coming up in Maverick?
<kosaidpo> yeh
<duanedesign> each team creates its own blueprints
<duanedesign> most of the roadmap for the next release cycle is discussed and created at UDS
<duanedesign> all the blueprints from UDS-M can be found at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: also you can see some of the sessions and keynote speechs from UDS-M at http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc
<duanedesign> if you are just looking for more general news, in addtion to Planet Ubuntu, their is the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: im back the electricity  was gone
<kosaidpo> can you anyone  tell me from where ican get all the new info of development of maverick and featured apps
<kosaidpo> tnx
<duanedesign> hello kosaidpo
<duanedesign> most of the roadmap for the next release cycle is discussed and created at UDS
<duanedesign> all the blueprints from UDS-M can be found at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: also you can see some of the sessions and keynote speechs from UDS-M at http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc
<duanedesign> if you are just looking for more general news, in addtion to Planet Ubuntu, their is the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> tnx
<kosaidpo> duanedesign: how can i subscrib to lauchpad
<kosaidpo> i got an  account there
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: If there is a particular bluprint or bug you are interested in you can subscribe to it by going to the page for that item and their should be a link in the top right "Subscribe"
<kosaidpo> uhm
<kosaidpo> im new to this
<kosaidpo> n packages names means nethin to me
<kosaidpo>  kno
<kosaidpo> u kno
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: you only need the package name if you are submitting a bug report
<kosaidpo> well me
<kosaidpo> iwanna feed up a blog with news of ubunhtu
<kosaidpo> u see now ?
<kosaidpo> so im lookin for some officiel source
<kosaidpo> u got me
<duanedesign> ok
<kosaidpo> so anyidee : d
<duanedesign> Canonical Voices is an aggregate of the Ubuntu Developers who have blogs
<duanedesign> http://voices.canonical.com/
<duanedesign> PLanet Ubuntu is good for news on Ubuntu as well. http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<kosaidpo> ok
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: also the Fridge
<kosaidpo> yeh but thersnethin
<kosaidpo> in planet ubuntu
<bjfs> I've been using Ubuntu for years, but can't figure the reason why the kernel gets upgraded with a very brief version about updating the ABI
<duanedesign> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: PLanet Ubuntu is all Ubuntu Member blog posts
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: if you are looking for news from Canonical and not from the community Canonical Voices and the Canonical Blog are good http://blog.canonical.com/
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> tnx
<kosaidpo> im still tryin
<kosaidpo> to see how
<windows> hi
<Guest17003> do anyone has an experience with asus 1201N?
<philinux> Looks ok http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/dec/22/asus-1201-netbook-review
<philinux> plenty of reviews out there
<help> need help installing linux
<Guest8534> can someone help me>?
<harrisonk> Guest8534: what is the problem?
<harrisonk> where would be a good guide for using the ubuntu wiki?
<harrisonk> anyone here?
<hobgoblin> harrisonk: in what respect?
<philinux> Hi all, Ok, portrait photo's in nautilus get turned the right way up, is there a way to not do this
<harrisonk> creating pages and the such
<hobgoblin> harrisonk: not sure what information you had previously - been here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<hobgoblin> but if it just a page here and there I think just produce them - it is a community affair after all
<harrisonk> yes I have been there.
<hobgoblin> really depends how deep you want to go I would say
<harrisonk> what I want to do is create my own wiki page.
<hobgoblin> oic
<hobgoblin> then - just produce it
<harrisonk> follow this motto I guess: try and if it works great, if it doesn't then try again.
<hobgoblin> if you have an openid - eg launchpad account - login - go to the page you want - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/harrisonk for instance - it will tell you it does not exist and ask if you want to create one
<hobgoblin> then away you go
<harrisonk> okay
<hobgoblin> you could use someone elses as a template and then edit it
<hobgoblin> basically open someone else's - while logged in - then pretend to edit - copy it then edit yours and paste it
<hobgoblin> it's how I started mine off
<harrisonk> where is yours?
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forestpiskie
<hobgoblin> copy it if you wish, then add stuff etc
<hobgoblin> the world is your oyster as they say :)
<hobgoblin> evening MichealH
<MichealH> Evening hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> harrisonk: obviously don't make any changes to anyone else's wiki :D
<bleytrin> Hi, I was fixing my ubuntu netbook dual boot partions for alignment, and somehow lost ability to automount usb & fixed disks.need some guidance to repair.
<suprengr> to whoever asked: flash to mprg... found on a google search>  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/convert-flv-google-videos-to-mpg-using-ffmpeg.html
<suprengr> *mpeg
<satyajeet> hi
<aveilleux> hello satyajeet
<satyajeet> hi aveilleux
<satyajeet> well lucid runs slow on my computer... so i
<satyajeet> installed ubuntu server 10.04 64 bit..
<zkriesse> satyajeet: need help?
<aveilleux> !ask |satyajeet
<ubot2> satyajeet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<satyajeet> and then
<satyajeet> i did sudo apt-get install lxde
<satyajeet> cuz i knew lxde was lightweight
<satyajeet> i dint want gnome
<satyajeet> so on my next reboot the computer runs fine
<satyajeet> lxde starts automatically.
<satyajeet> but
<satyajeet> sometimes when i am seeing a movie or something like that in vlc
<aveilleux> satyajeet: Can you try typing your problem all on one line? It makes it easier to follow
<satyajeet> aveilleux,  it'll be a one big line
<satyajeet> aveilleux,  but i willll
<satyajeet> so sometimes when i see  a movie or something like that it unpredictably removes the default panel, also only the current windows that are open stay responsive, i cannot open anything else or start any other thing, if i close the responsive active windows i cannot start them again, and just after i have closed all my active still resposive (good) windows the whole desktop reverts to the openbox window manager (the right click menu and all..) ,
<satyajeet>  but even after that i cannot start any application,
<satyajeet> i also cannot reboot/shut down
<satyajeet> i am forced to do a hard reboot
<satyajeet> this has been observed only while running vlc media player,
<satyajeet> that too like after an hour of watching video
<satyajeet> sometimes less sometimes more..
<stlsaint> way to go aveilleux scare off the op
<aveilleux> :(
<stlsaint> i dont suggest using lxde as package install....go with lubuntu :D
<aveilleux> That just sounded... not a great setup
<aveilleux> s/sounded/sounded\ like
<stlsaint> i use different DE's also but its all in how you config :D
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I use XDM for my manager... it's so much easier to configure non-GNOME or -KDE environments to use XDM
<stlsaint> niffty
<Geke> hello people
<Geke> do you actually reply to messages?
<Geke> Ok...I have a problem creating an Ubuntu USB...while creating the USB I get an error message saying that filesystem.squashfs is broken...do I have to download Ubuntu AGAIN?? or what can I do?
<geirha> 10 minutes is pacient
<geirha> but just a minute more and I could've replied ...
<geirha> *patient
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<geirha> Howdy :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-02
<Guest88537> hello I have a problem mounting any usb storage devices about three months ago I had a usb ide laptop drive die while mounted and the computer still looks for it I have to hit "S" to skip mounting during boot and when I plug in a usb drive I get this message "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdf1 on /media/20Gb" Can some one please help I am on ubuntu 10.0
<Guest88537> I did create another 20Gb usb drive on my laptop and boot with it plugged in but it seems to know that it is a different drive and didn't clear the problem
<aveilleux> Guest88537: Have you tried updating GRUB?
<Guest88537> I have gone through two new versions of grub since the problem drive and it still has the same problem
<Guest88537> can I edit out the record of that drive somewhere so the comp doesn't know it ever existed?
<aveilleux> Guest88537: Have you updated it, though? Simply upgrading the version of GRUB doesn't update its configuration
<Guest88537> don't really know how I have been Using Ubuntu for 4 years now but usually when I get this far gone I just reinstall.  But I don't learn how to fix things that way and I have a lot of stuff done that I don't want to have to redo
<aveilleux> Guest88537: It's really simple... just load up the LiveCD (10.04) and run sudo update-grub /dev/<hdd_name>
<Guest88537> ok but the grub list doesn't have anything for that drive it was just a storage volume and do you think if I do that it will fix the usb mount problem that I have while running?
<aveilleux> Guest88537: update-grub handles a lot of that automagically
<aveilleux> Guest88537: As long as the partition is flagged as bootable, GRUB can find it and add it to the list. Any device that doesn't exist anymore will be frmoved from the list.
<Guest88537> probably wouldn't be bad to shorten the grub list anyway it has every kernek since 9.04 on it still
<Guest88537> kernel
<Guest88537> thank you gonna reboot and try that if it works than i will be very happy if not I will be back
<aveilleux> Good luck, Guest88537
<Guest80486> hi aveilleux the grub update didn't work kept saying /dev was not mounted
<aveilleux> Guest80486: I'm not sure I understand the nature of that error... /dev is the directory for access to block-level devices. It's not a real directory; it's the hardware
<Guest80486> thats what I thought too but I typed in "  sudo update-grub /dev/sda "  and it failed and said /dev wasn't mounted
<aveilleux> Guest80486: That's very odd. Can you go back into the LiveCD Terminal and type "mount", then come back here and tell me the output? You may need to write it down
<Guest80486> yeah I am gonna go get my laptop so I can do both at once cacha in a couple min
<Guest80486> hi aveilleux back on laptop booting live cd now
<Guest80486> ok terminal open
<boywonder> hi,why should i use glib?
<boywonder> anyone here?
<wkivel> ping
<wkivel> anyone here?
<wkivel> Is there any way to open .rar and other zipped folders in ubuntu?
<bunbunderson> I have an HP deskjet 1660. when I plugged it in, it was recognised and seemed to be working. I tried to print a test page and it said the job was started in the top right corner and then said job was completed, but nothing happened. i ran hp-check and everything seems to be in order...any suggestions?
<harrisonk> is hobgoblin still here?
<zkriesse> harrisonk: doubtful but I am
<stlsaint> harrisonk: what may we help you with?
<bunbunderson> Hi. I have an HP deskjet 1660. Ubuntu 10.04. I got it seemingly installed properly, but nothing will print. It says job started and job complete, but nothing happnes
<bunbunderson> should i try somewhere else?
<harrisonk> zkriesse and stlsaint I am fine I just want to thank hobgoblin for helping me start my ubuntu wiki page.
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: are you sure you are printing to the correct printer? (not trying to insult or anything, just it happened before)
<bunbunderson> yes
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: do you get any printing errors?
<harrisonk> Could it be an inproper driver?
<bunbunderson> not at all. It says the printing completed
<bunbunderson> i am using the hplip thing that i dont really understand, my printer is recognised and when I ran hp-check , everything seemed fine.
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: did you try installing or did you just plug and play?
<bunbunderson> i actually tried both
<bunbunderson> plug and play then i deleted that and tried to install manually through hplip
<bunbunderson> i think thats the right letters
<harrisonk> bunbunderson: did you try going through the system -> admin -> printing?
<bunbunderson> The printer is listed there
<bunbunderson> this is the only error that hp-check came up with. error: User needs to be member of group 'lp' to enable print, scan & fax.
<bunbunderson> User member of group 'lpadmin'.
<harrisonk> is your user a member of the lpadadmin group?
<bunbunderson> i dont know
<harrisonk> Go to system -> admin -> users and groups
<bunbunderson> it is a member of lp and lpadmin
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: in a terminal enter command: groups
<zkriesse> harrisonk: Ah wiki eh?
 * zkriesse is a HUGE wiki editor harrisonk 
<bunbunderson> bunbunderson adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<harrisonk> zkriesse: yes wiki.ubuntu.com/harrisonk
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: so you have used the generic drivers along with the drives that came with printer and neither of them work?
<bunbunderson> i did not try with the disc that came with the printer
<harrisonk> stlsaint and bunbunderson could the drivers be stoping each other? ie. driver confict?
<bunbunderson> stlsaint and harrisonk: am i supposed to type your names before everything I say?
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: i would sugget you download drivers from the hp site if the generic ones are not working
<bunbunderson> okay
<harrisonk> bunbunderson: it is helpful on the bigger suport chanels but not nessesary
<harrisonk> typeing names before content
<harrisonk> *typing
<bunbunderson> i got ya :)
<harrisonk> good ;-)
<bunbunderson> stlsaint and harrisonk: through hp's website, they send you to download hplip (HP Linux Imaging and Printing) which is supposed to be universal for many hp printers including mine.
<bunbunderson> and i asked the people on hplip's launchpad thingy and no one has said anything in 24 hours so I figured I would try my luck here
<harrisonk> bunbunderson: the launchpad thingy I heard is slow at answering questions.
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: and hplip does not work for you?
<harrisonk> not that you will not get a answer it's just slow
<bunbunderson> it *seems* to work. theres a little hp logo by my little wireless bars. HP says it is printing and completed...
<bunbunderson> but the printer doesnt budge
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: what does the printer say?
<bunbunderson> it doesnt say anything
<harrisonk> bunbunderson: does your printer have a small LCD screen on it?
<bunbunderson> no. its totally the $25 dollar printer from walmart
<harrisonk> ahh one of those
<harrisonk> basic?
<bunbunderson> very
<bunbunderson> one button
<bunbunderson> but it has always worked perfectly for me
<bunbunderson> harrisonk and stlsaint: i appreciate you guys tryin to help me
<stlsaint> bunbunderson: sorry it didnt work for you
<bunbunderson> is there a control alt delete-ish thing for ubuntu?
<seidos> bunbunderson, there used to be a short cut key to restart xorg.
<seidos> s/key/key combo
<Verminator> is there a way to get a list of packages changed/installed as part of a daily update?
<seidos> huh, some music plays in totem but not in rhythmbox
<Verminator> @seidos, what format is the music in, wav, mp3, etc?
<seidos> Verminator, mp3.  i'm reading over this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/468577
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 468577 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) ""unable to start playback pipeline" (other apps work) (affects: 14) (heat: 24)" [Low,Incomplete]
<seidos> i'll try removing and installing with apt-get
<Shaun_> my ubuntu 10.04 wbui wont connect and cant detect any wireless network!! HELP
<temposs> wow, Shaun didn't stay long enough to type an answer :-(
<seidos> i read it, but don't know wubi
<temposs> some standard things to try, like enabling restricted hardware drivers
<Verminator> is the following a good way to generate a list of recently installed/upgrade pacxkages?
<Verminator> grep 'trigproc\|upgrade' dpkg.log
<Verminator> I've run a similar command, but want to make sure I understand the output
<aveilleux> Verminator: Give me a second and I'll try it
<Verminator> thx
<Verminator> aveilleux, if u know of an easier/better way, I'm open to that too
<aveilleux> Verminator: The command looks right to me
<aveilleux> Verminator: The output looks fine too
<Verminator> thx, I appreciate the confirmation.  do u know what the diff between trigproc and upgrade is?
<aveilleux> Verminator: Upgrade is when the package actually gets updated, trigproc is when the deferred ldconfig triggers the processed (at the end of the install)
<Verminator> aveilleux, I understand upgrade, but am still confused on trigproc, can u explain it more in newguy terms, sorry.
<aveilleux> Verminator: Have you installed software through the command line before?
<Verminator> only once or twice and it was something I copied and moded from elsewhere
<Verminator> my cli is usually confined to finding and parsing text files
<aveilleux> Verminator: Let me get my Ubuntu system back up, I just put it back away
<Verminator> aveilleux, no worries, dont go outta your way, at this point my task is complete, I'm just trying to learn at this point and have to get off soon anyway, I really appreciate your help though.
<aveilleux> Verminator: Well my explanation is the same, I just have to get the exact wording
<Verminator> aveilleux, fair enough, I'll save your reply and try to make more sence of it tomorrow, thanks again
<aveilleux> Verminator: One of the last steps of the package setup process is "Processing triggers for X", where X is usually libc-bin or another dependent library. What exactly that means, I forget. But it's basically everything that happens after the package itself is installed and ready to be run.
<Verminator> aveilleux, sounds kind of like a 2nd round of checking/updating dependencies.
<bdogg> um hello
<bdogg> can someone help me with a graphics card problem?
<bdogg_> hello?
<bdogg_> can someone help me out with a really bad graphics problem
<bdogg_> ....
<b34tls> hey...
<b34tls> anyone here?
<hobgoblin> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gasd> ANYONE NOT AFK?
<hobgoblin> only if you stop shouting
<gasd> lol
<gasd> okay
<gasd> can any one help me with a graphics problem?
<hobgoblin> might be able to - please just ask the question
<gasd> okay im using ATI Radeon Xpress 200 on lucid
<gasd> i was changing screen savers
<gasd> when it crashed on CubeStorm
<gasd> i couldnt gain control and i had to do a hard reboot
<gasd> when i was logged back in
<gasd> the were graphical glithes everywhere
<gasd> but only with compiz enabled
<gasd> or anything that uses 3D (screensavers)
<gasd> and for some reason the screen saver Cubestorm crashes my computer still
<gasd> im using opensource drivers by the way
<hobgoblin> yea - from what I can see the card is not getting proprietary drivers any longer
<gasd> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=168201&d=1283397836
<gasd> there's a pic of what it looks like
<gasd> yeah but everything was working perfectly fine
<gasd> with the open source drivers
<gasd> untill the hard reboot
<gasd> Compiz still works, its just overlayed with the blocks
<hobgoblin> tbh - I rarely have anything to do with ati cards -
<hobgoblin> that is what you have now?
<gasd> yes
<hobgoblin> nice ...
<gasd> do you at least know of anyway to like reinstall the drivers
<gasd> ppa purge perhaps?
<hobgoblin> mmm - to get back to a screen you can see you can try to remove the xorg file from recovery mode and then start again
<gasd> im just scared i might mess something up
<hobgoblin> were you using a ppa like xorg edgers?
<gasd> yup
<hobgoblin> mmm
<temposs> ohhh, that'll do it
<temposs> lol
<hobgoblin> boot recovery mode - root terminal
<temposs> gasd, sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<hobgoblin> then have a go with ppa purge
<gasd> okay gonna try the ppa purge first
<hobgoblin> if that doesn;t help - recovery mode - root terminal and then     mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.0209
<gasd> k
<hobgoblin> that whoudl leave you with vesa
<gasd> after i purge, can i reinstall xorg edgers
<gasd> or should I?
<hobgoblin> no idea tbh - not needed to use it
<hobgoblin> from what I have seen on the forum some have no issue - others do
<gasd> yeah i had no isuee
<gasd> *issue
<hobgoblin> till now ...
<gasd> it was just that damn screen saver
<hobgoblin> then I would not use the screensaver
<gasd> yeah i really dont know what up with that sceensaver CubeStorm
<gasd> because even when compiz is off, it completely freezes my computer
<gasd> everyother screensaver runs fine
<hobgoblin> well if all that causes the issue is that screensaver - then use another one :)
<gasd> yeah i kinda of got that
<gasd> lol
<hobgoblin> :)
<gasd> i was just shufflin through and what do i get? i system breaker -_-
<gasd> ppa purge done
<hobgoblin> k
<gasd> lets hope it worked!
<duanedesign> morning all
<Post> hello
<duanedesign> hello Post
<zeroseven0183> Good day Post
<Post> thank you
<Post> i have problem when i rest my box i got  "the greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to Launch A Different One" how slove it ?
<augustk> Post: have you read http://liltux.wordpress.com/2007/09/05/how-to-fix-the-error-the-greeter-application-appears-to-be-crashing-in-ubuntu/
<Post> augustk: yes, but i didn't found gdm.conf , i'm using xfce4
<augustk> Post: i see, xubuntu?
<Post> augustk: hmm, zenwalk :\
<Post> root[~]# whereis gdm.conf :gdm: /usr/bin/gdm /usr/sbin/gdm /usr/share/gdm /usr/man/man1/gdm.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/gdm.1.gz
<Post> no there in /usr/share/gdm !!
<duanedesign> Post: here is the bug report on that issue bug 55566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 55566 in gdm (Ubuntu) "The greeter application appears to be crashing with "Enable accessible login" (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55566
<Post> duanedesign: hmm, thnx
<Post> i will try install backup
<duanedesign> Post: have you made any entries in your xorg.conf, like adding a Wacom tablet?
<Post> duanedesign: i installed some lib for driver in kernel, and load some driver, and latest install alsa-drive,alsa-lib,alsa-utils, and modprobe the drive to kernel and rest my box got this problem !!
<andeval> hello
<duanedesign> hello andeval
<andeval> is there a linux command like ls switch
<andeval> that can show when a file was deleted from a directory
<andeval> ie 'last activity inside this folder'
<andeval> ..not reallya beginer q..perhaps theres a better place to ask..
<duanedesign> andeval: well lets see...
<duanedesign> andeval: does the command    ls -la <folder name>
<duanedesign> give you the information you need?
<duanedesign> andeval: this should get you the date modified:  find /path/to/folder -type d -printf "%t:%p\n"
<boywonder> hi, ive compiled a program only now i want to delete it and start again,any help?
<geirha> boywonder: Delete the source? Or did you install it and want to uninstall it?
<boywonder> i never used make install i dont know how
<geirha> You never ran make install? So you just want to clean the source tree?
<boywonder> yes because i cant use su on my box i dont know the password
<boywonder> what is the command for make install?
<geirha> I still don't understand what you're trying to do.
<hobgoblin> boywonder: sudo instead of su
<geirha> If you don't have administrator privileges, you can't install anything system-wide, though you can install it in your homedir.
<boywonder> ok im in confused state lol now i dont know if i installed it because i have used sudo make install
<boywonder> im trying to install xchat, so do i need to know a folder where it would be installed
<geirha> boywonder: Then you likely installed it under /usr/local
<boywonder> ?
<boywonder> should it be there a xchat folder
<geirha> boywonder: Why are you building xchat? It's in the repositories ...
<boywonder> ?
<boywonder> i didnt know that
<geirha> boywonder: find /usr/local -type f  # see any xchat there?
<geirha> Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center -> search for xchat -> install
<boywonder> ok but i need to clean my system first,also i installed glib
<boywonder> ok im in local
<boywonder> ls and theres no xchat
<geirha> boywonder: Not ls, find.   ''find /usr/local -type f''
<geirha> If you're lucky, running ''sudo make uninstall'' from the same place you ran ''sudo make install'', will undo the install.
<boywonder> that command does nothing?
<geirha> What command, the find command?
<boywonder> yes
<geirha> Then you haven't installed anything under /usr/local at least.
<geirha> What commands did you run exactly; what options did you pass to ./configure  ?
<boywonder> none
<geirha> Then it should've defaulted to /usr/local, but since /usr/local is emtpy, you haven't installed anything
<geirha> So if you ran sudo make install, it probably failed.
<boywonder> probably
<boywonder> does that mean i have to do nothing?
<boywonder> except use ubuntu software centre to install it?
<geirha> Yes, it sounds like you didn't do anything that needs to be cleaned up ;)
<boywonder> can i now get rid of glib
<geirha> Did you run ./configure without options for glib too?
<boywonder> sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<boywonder> yes
<geirha> Ah, you installed glib via apt. Good. Then you just need to
<geirha> sudo aptitude remove libglib2.0-dev
<boywonder> sweet thanks alot
<geirha> yw
<boywonder> that aced
<boywonder> installed now reboot
<noder> hey
<kedarm> Howdy!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<boywonder> thanks alot geirha
<kedarm> So, I ended up putting my Ubuntu Lucid Lynx Desktop in Hibernate :(
<kedarm> Now, it does not seem to come back to life.
<kedarm> I have read horror stories, but any tips you may have?
<Silver_Fox_> How up to date was the system kedarm  ?
<Silver_Fox_> Possibly related to this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/499940
<kedarm> Silver_Fox_: It was pretty up-to-date, but Update Manager did show me some updates which I haven't yet applied.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 499940 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "[lucid regression] does not resume from hibernation, restarts fresh (affects: 39) (dups: 3) (heat: 197)" [High,Invalid]
<Silver_Fox_> Thought that was was fuxed
<Silver_Fox_>   *fixed
<kedarm> Silver_Fox_: I have SSD, if that matters.
<kedarm> The problem is that since it has grub2 and the only OS is Lucid Lynx, I can't change the boot menu to add additional options, it just goes to Lynx and never boots :(
<kedarm> Actually, I have attempted to restart (Ctrl+Alt+Del), but it never comes up. So, basically, I have managed to screw it up completely.
<kedarm> Unfortunately, virtual terminals too seem to be defunct :(.
<kedarm> Would booting using a USB disk image let me boot it and then recover?
<kedarm> So, my "failure to wake up from hibernate" problem is now "just can't boot into Lucid Lynx anymore" problem.
<kedarm> Is there anything I can do before reinstalling?
<geirha> Hm.
<geirha> There's no way to get to the boot-menu in grub2? (I haven't used grub2 much)
<kedarm> geirha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 says: The default behavior is to hide the menu if only one operating system is present.
<geirha> Ah, but it will wait for a little while, with a blank screen, so you should be able to hit a key at the right point to get to the menu.
<harrisonk> If a system crashes because of a program witch log file should I look at?
<harrisonk> *whitch
<harrisonk> *which
<harrisonk> hello?
<harrisonk> anyone here?
<paultag> harrisonk: heyya
<paultag> harrisonk: what's up
<Bdogg> can anyone help me with a problem i have with lucid's notify-osd
<paultag> Bdogg: depends, what's up
<Bdogg> its just that for some reason the corners are sharp instead of rounded
<Bdogg> it seem more like a graphical problem
<paultag> Bdogg: do you have compositing enabled?
<Bdogg> more than a configuration setting
<Bdogg> yes
<Bdogg> i have a pic
<paultag> Bdogg: so "visual effects" are on "high" ?
<Bdogg> custom on ccsm
<paultag> Bdogg: what's the output of glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<Bdogg> direct rendering : yes
<paultag> Bdogg: can you send that screenshot?
<Bdogg> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=167924&d=1283141778
<paultag> Pretty rad
<paultag> interesting. It's rounding one
<paultag> very cool
<Bdogg> yeah
<Bdogg> lol
<Bdogg> i have no idea why or how to fix it
<hobgoblin> I remember seeing the thread on the forum - baffled me
<paultag> hurmm
<paultag> because you can't tweek the default osd stuff
<paultag> that's mostly hardcoded from canonical
<Bdogg> it was working fine before, untill i changed themes (Ambiance to some other one)
<Bdogg> ever since then i get that
<paultag> Bdogg: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Bdogg> um how do i do that?
<paultag> Bdogg: /join #ubuntu+1
<Bdogg> i have no idea how this IRC stuff works
<Bdogg> k
<sebsebseb> Hi
<hobgoblin> afternoon sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: evening or very nearly evening here
<hobgoblin> sebsebseb: si - t'is 18:00 here so evening I suppose it is
<boywonder> hi how do i go back on directory?
<boywonder> on=one
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: yeah is it 6pm now?  my computer clock isn't exactly correct
<hobgoblin> boywonder: cd ..
<boywonder> aha thanks
<hobgoblin> sebsebseb: it is 17:57 on the south coast of england
<boywonder> missed it in file and dir commands lol
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: 17:58 now, maybe it is ok then
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: anyway pm, since going a bit off topic here?
<hobgoblin> is there a topic?
<hobgoblin> boywonder was helped - no-one else about
<harrisonk> If a system crashes because of a program which log file should I look at?
<boywonder> im wanting to install a c++ compiler,my system says that i already have gcc c compiler installed, can you help on this? also i havnt done any ./configure commands in the past
<harrisonk> boywonder: open synaptic and install g++
<boywonder> is that the gcc c++ compiler?
<boywonder> thanks harrisonk
<harrisonk> If a system crashes because of a program which log file should I look at?
<john___> I want to try unbuntu. I can buy a Dell where it is preloaded for $400 or save $150 and buy and laptop and load it on. Which way to go? I'm a proficient entreprenerial PHP programmer and need to learn Linux to get a job for that regular income. Thanks.
<sardonyx> john___, i'd buy the laptop, ubuntu is really easy to load...
<john___> Save the money, got it. So far looks easy. I still have CD around.
<geirha> Before you do, though, google "Ubuntu <laptop model>" and/or see if you find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Lucid/Reports
<john___> looking...
<geirha> The main problem with linux is that many hardware manufacturers don't bother writing drivers for linux
<john___> Oh yes, I've heard that. I don't do much else but maybe one day will.
<geirha> There's a lot of drivers written by the linux community though, but not every single hardware out there is supported
<john___> so that list is of laptops with ubunta?
<geirha> People have installed Ubuntu on their laptops, then made a report on what works and what doesn't for their model.
<john___> I see, they loaded "Lucid Desktop Live" and checked if it workd.
<john___> What ubuntu version am I downloading now?
<john___> Desktop edition...
<geirha> You should download Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Lucid Lynx
<geirha> Yes, the desktop edition
<john___> Okay, I'll look for that one then.
<john___> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<john___> That is the one I'm downloading. Thanks for your help, by the way!
<geirha> It's the newest stable release, so that's the one you'll be downloading unless you specifically select a different one.
<Verminator> my USB ports keep going offline, any ideas why or how to fix?  Recently upgraded to 10.04.  lsusb hangs showing nothing.  ps aux|grep usb shows 3 unknown tasks: ksuspend_usbd, usb-storage, usbhid_resumer.
<Verminator> in regards to my last post, dmesg also shows no usb device added
<WaveUbuntu1> hi
<WaveUbuntu1> anybody care to help me install a Ubuntu 10.4 on a dos running laptop :) ?
<ishijoe> 1
<ishijoe> PLz need help to setup evilwm
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<ckdoty01> any recomendations for a good but simple FTP server to run on ubuntu 10.04 server?
<harrisonk> ckdoty01 still there?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-03
<[sleepy]> hello
<DarkwingDuck> Yo :D
<[sleepy]> heh
<harrisonk> If a system crashes because of a program which log file should I look at?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: messages
<harrisonk> messages?
<[sleepy]> sup people
<harrisonk> [sleepy]:If a system crashes because of a program which log file should I look at?
<[sleepy]> idk
<stlsaint> harrisonk: you said a log right?
<[sleepy]> im a noob lol
<stlsaint> i suggest messages or messages.1
<[sleepy]> booted ubuntu yesterday lol
<stlsaint> :D
<harrisonk> okay
<stlsaint> [sleepy]: lol, welcome mate :D
<[sleepy]> haha drawingduck sent me here
<harrisonk> would that be in /var/log?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: yep yep
<harrisonk> looks like syslog
<harrisonk> *looks like a syslog
<harrisonk> if X is crashing is there a log for that?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: hrm, maybe the Xorg.0.log
<stlsaint> ;)
<duanedesign> also ~/.xsession-errors. For the record, this file usually
<duanedesign> receives stderr from X programs which run in the background, so it is
<duanedesign> a valuable diagnostic tool if something goes wrong.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: nice...i never looked at it this way :D
<duanedesign> stlsaint: usually people don'tnotice it until a buggy program fills the log up with a couple GB of information
<duanedesign> that bug might be fixed now. But their was a bug at on point were that file would not get rotated and get huge
<stlsaint> i c
<zkriesse> heyllo haywire_
<haywire_> zkriesse, yeah, man...whazzup?
<zkriesse> haywire_: Just welcoming you to the channel/saying hi/wazzup
<zkriesse> and the same to you tieinv
<haywire_> zkriesse, cool...i'm just lurkin... not having any problems tonite... heh heh... xubuntu behaving itself...
<zkriesse> haywire_: Very good
<haywire_> I even solved my firewire problem earlier tonite with help from the forums... now controls my Sony DV cam... I'm crackin' each linux hurdle one at a time...
<stlsaint> haywire_: i prefer the bundle method...break a bunch of stuff then fix them in budles :D
<stlsaint> (that gets you alot of FAILS though) LOL
<haywire_> yeah... sounds like a tangled bundle of a/v cables ...hardy harr...
<haywire_> The things I just can't overcome are 3 hardware incompatibilities I have run into...
<phillw> haywire_: on the plus side, you're learning loads - so do please post answers for thos following you :-)
<stlsaint> +1
<aveilleux> ++
<haywire_> phillw, I have one PIII with an incompatible VGA card...screwy graphics on all linux distros I've tried...
<haywire_> Next prob. is incompatibility to do network printing to an HP all-in-one printer I have served up on a win' machine... that feature is not supported on my model...
<haywire_> Finally, I would love to use the magic jack phone line interface natively in linux.... I wish they would "get off the pot" and fullfill their plans to support linux in 2010 like they say...
<phillw> haywire_: google-fu is your friend, if you're running a PIII, then you may want have a look at lubuntu / xubuntu, they are pretty decent at older kit. (I use lubuntu, but xubuntu has been around a lot longer)
<haywire_> Now the GOOD NEWS:  I am dual bootin' XP and Xubuntu 9.10 on this machine (a P4 1.7Ghz, 512 ram) running a 32" LCD monitor with its Native resolution of 1360x768 that looks better than windoze is capable of...
<haywire_> Also running dual drives... and starting to learn my way around linux CLI - I'm an old dos user, and have to "unlearn" most of that to make sense of linux...I am AMAZED already and in awe of the power of the linux command line...
<phillw> haywire_: just be in awe of it, as you do not "are you sure <y/n>" with cli on linux
<phillw> *do not get*
<Appl6> phillw does not use aptitude (or uses -y).
<phillw> Appl6: phillw runs development releases, backups are really, really important :p
<haywire_> phillw, I can appreciate the fact that linux doesn't nag you to death with all of the "are you sure, really, really sure?" crap.. If i tell the os to do something, I'm pretty sure I want it to do it... .heh heh..
<Appl6> [y/n] is nice for dangerous operations.  And most utilities that do dangerous things give you [y/n].
<haywire_> Oh I have had some pretty good disasters with my aforementioned philosophy.... ;-)
<phillw> haywire_:  and Appl6 do take the time to read http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=326
<phillw> If in doubt, do check. There are some times you need root privalidges, but they should be exceptions as opposed to the rule. Always double check :-)
<Appl6> phillw: What?  I didn't give any commands.  Unless you were telling me that "aptitude -y" is a dangerous command?
<phillw> aptitude requires a sudo before it to work, that grants temporary root privalideges
<phillw> where ever possible, use Synaptics Package Mananger and Update Manager
<haywire_> Yep..point taken, especially for a newbie like myself... all that power can really get you in trouble if you "aim for an oak tree"....
<haywire_> phillw, Thanks for the tip.  I think my favorite feature in linux just may be the tab-auto complete... I don't remember anything that useful in Dos...
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> poke
 * phillw is and apt person, not aptitude. The differences for apt can be found at the bottom of http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=4 (the guys helped write them)
<duanedesign> yeah. I use apt first, and then aptitude if apt doesn't work
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=57  apllies to the ubuntu forum area also. Linux give you complete control - mess it up & you kill it
<duanedesign> stlsaint: hello
<phillw> duanedesign: it's still wierd when apt will do a job where aptitude can not & vice - versa... be much easier if they settled the differences and we had just one :p
<stlsaint> duanedesign: how can i get dcc messages in irssi? do i need to load a script
<haywire_> getting late - cy'all
<stlsaint> nhandler_: ping
<stlsaint> aw shucks hes gone
<zkriesse> Hello Appl6
<zkriesse> ah stlsaint you came to youth and then left?
<Appl6> zkriesse: Hello.  Did this channel explode for everyone or just me?
<stlsaint> zkriesse: thats cause no one said HI to me!!! >:|
<zkriesse> Appl6: Ah I haven't left....yet
<stlsaint> Appl6: just you
<zkriesse> stlsaint: ok HI!
<stlsaint> 03:29 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: Appl6
<stlsaint> 03:38 -!- Netsplit over, joins: Appl6
<Appl6> stlsaint: I see, thanks.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<sabqat9> can't get my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 to recognize or use my internet connection (this is a new problem) (i have been using the system normally for about two months with no problems)
<sabqat9> is this an appropriate place to ask questions like this?
<stlsaint> sabqat9: sure
<stlsaint> sabqat9: does your system pick up and wireless broadcast?
<sabqat9> sorry for the long delay - i didn't think anyone was listening - are you still there?
<sabqat9> before i went and fooled around with too much - i went and did a restart (several times) - finally after about the fourth restart - ubuntu is working properly again
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<paultag> hey Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello paultag .
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: How goes?
<Silver_Fox_> I live.
<Silver_Fox_> How is paultag  ?
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: Just chillaxing. Reviewing some Whube stuff. Check out the nifty graph! -- http://github.com/whube/whube/network
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<sebsebseb> Silver_Fox_: Hello
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign .
<bdogg> hey can someone help me with a problem i had after updating to 10.10
<bdogg> join #ubuntu+1
<zkriesse> bdogg: it's /join #ubuntu
<AndrewMC> zkriesse: +1 is for devlopment releaces
<zkriesse> Ah
<HungBat> wx-config not found...(cached) error: no result
<HungBat> how to fix?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-04
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys i need your help with hdmin for ubuntu
<n8ofsp8ds> the resolution wont adjust right
<n8ofsp8ds> and no sound
<n8ofsp8ds> anybody
<pseudosmart> does anyone know how to install a patch in 10.04? I keep getting hunks failed?
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Can you give some context?
<pseudosmart> I'm trying to install a patch to make my internal microphone work. But I keep getting 44 of 44 hunks failes
<pseudosmart> failed
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: By "context" I meant what program is returning that error
<pseudosmart> the terminal. Is that what you mean?
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: No. What program are you running to initiate the patch that returns the "hunks failed" error
<small> hello
<small> i need some help on networking a shared file
<stlsaint> small: i can try and help
<stlsaint> you running samba?
<small> i have ashared file and the program i am using needs the path to the shared file
<small> i think so when i shared the file it says the shared file is smb:\ubuntulinux
<small> ubuntulinux is the name of my computer
<small> the name of the shared file is pos2 and is located on the ubuntu desktop
<small> this program needs the path to the shared file
<head_victim> small: should be //ip.address.of.host/sharename
<stlsaint> small: what is the user name of the desktop where the file is
<head_victim> Off the top of my head. If you have the dns set up right you could just use //hostname/sharename
<small> the file is at /home/bradley/Desktop/pos2
<small> when i go to network is says smb://ubuntulinux
<stlsaint> small: well that is the entire path that you want to tell that program
<small> when i put that path in it says path does not exist
<stlsaint> append on the rest of that path to smb://ubuntulinux
<small> maybe not work like that this is dos software running on dosemu
<small> would it have to be networked through dosemu
<Caelte> when I double click on a script it opens edit instead off giving me the option to run as a script. can anyone help me get that back?
<Caelte> that should be opens gedit
<head_victim> Caelte: a single script or all scripts?
<Caelte> everything goes to gedit
<head_victim> Caelte: ah odd, I was thinking you might have accidentally made one of them non executable which is what I've done in the past causing that exact symptom
<Caelte> and how did you fix that?
<head_victim> Right click the file, go to properties, then go to the permissions tab and tick the "allow executing file as a program"
<stlsaint> Caelte: you need to chmod that file
<head_victim> Or you can use cli to chmod it
<stlsaint> Caelte: in terminal: sudo chmod u+x /name/of/file
<Caelte> thank you - under properties it was not executable, now it is and now it runs
<Caelte> thanks again guys, have a great night
<stlsaint> l8er
<Sqorck> Hello?
<AndrewMC> Hello Sqorck
<AndrewMC> !hi
<ubot2> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-beginners! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sqorck> I need some help, I just installed Ubuntu on a partition on my vista laptops HDD and for some reason grub wont boot in to windows vista
<Sqorck> I think what happend in the install I set my windows partition to be the bootloader and now everytime I try to pick the vista option in grub it just restarts grub
<Sqorck> here is the data from fdisk -l
<Sqorck> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Sqorck> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Sqorck> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Sqorck> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Sqorck> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Sqorck> Disk identifier: 0x98b977c6
<Sqorck> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
<Sqorck> /dev/sda1 * 1 16579 133169676 7 HPFS/NTFS
<Sqorck> /dev/sda2 16579 19458 23119873 5 Extended
<Sqorck> /dev/sda5 16579 17066 3905536 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Sqorck> /dev/sda6 17066 18889 14647296 83 Linux
<Sqorck> /dev/sda7 18889 19458 4564992 83 Linux
<Sqorck> Anyone know what I can do? AndrewMC?
<AndrewMC> Sorry idk much about grub
<AndrewMC> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gmail> hello
<AndrewMC> Try that out
<AndrewMC> !hi | gmail
<ubot2> gmail: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-beginners! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gmail> can some help me, the flashplayer can't reads tips in youtube !!?
<AndrewMC> Do the videos play
<gmail> AndrewMC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPGWktguAtM
<gmail> see the tips on video
<gmail> I can't read it character
<AndrewMC> Huh
<gmail> also, wait any video fisinh and got the list of videos also I can't read it :/
<gmail> just english I can , other english can't
<AndrewMC> Is your zoom messed up
<AndrewMC> !grub2 | Sqorck
<ubot2> Sqorck: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hobgoblin> morning
<AndrewMC> !hi | hobgoblin
<ubot2> hobgoblin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-beginners! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<[sleepy]> its 10:52 here wtf
<[sleepy]> lol
<hobgoblin> AndrewMC: up till a few months ago I was voiced in here and a member of BT - I know the drill :)
<AndrewMC> Oh sorry
<[sleepy]> lol
<hobgoblin> and it's probably best not to just whack a factoid at people ;)
<gmail> AndrewMC: what's the meaning for massedup ?
<AndrewMC> I know but iPhone you know much easier to go !hi then to type it all out
<hobgoblin> pfft - phones are for talking on - and now I've given away my age :D
<AndrewMC> gmail: Meant messed up sorry
<AndrewMC> hobgoblin: Lol
<hobgoblin> is there someone here with grub issues?
<AndrewMC> hobgoblin: Yes
<hobgoblin> did they get sorted?
<AndrewMC> Sqorck is have issues and it's not my area of expertise so I hoped the factoid could help him but he is still here
<gmail> AndrewMC: no
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: ping
<gmail> zoom default
<Sqorck> umm
<Sqorck> yeah I still need some help
<hobgoblin> hi Sqorck - what's your problem then?
<Sqorck> I have vista installed on my laptops HDD and I freed up some space to add Ubuntus partitions. I went through the install and at the last part where you set the bootloader to a partition it got set to my vista partition, so it put grub on my vista partition and now when I boot grub comes up and I can boot in to Ubuntu but when I try to boot in to windows it just restarts grub.
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: ok - you know how to use paste.ubuntu.com?
<Sqorck> no, im really new to linux and all this
<hobgoblin> !paste | Sqorck
<ubot2> Sqorck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sqorck> Ah ok
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: I'm going to give you a command to run in the terminal - that is in apps - accessories, run that and then paste ALL of it to paste.ubuntu.com - put a name in the name box - hit paste and give us the new url
<gmail> can I change the character for flashplayer !?!
<Sqorck> ok
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: sudo fdisk -l && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sqorck> Yeah I already have that in a text file hold on..
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: then I want you to do this - sudo update-grub && cat /boot/grub/grub.dfg
<Sqorck> Ok here is the first http://paste.ubuntu.com/488159/
<Sqorck> here is what I got from putting in the other line http://paste.ubuntu.com/488161/
<hobgoblin> typo on my part there - it is early ... should be grub.cfg
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: but don't worry for the moment - run this one and it's only one line returns so just paste the result here please
<hobgoblin> sudo blkid |grep /dev/sda1
<Sqorck>  /dev/sda1: UUID="78BE6059BE601244" TYPE="ntfs"
<hobgoblin> k - thanks Sqorck - give me a little while to look
<Sqorck> okay
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: ok - want to add a custom entry to try that - so open the file for editing gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Sqorck> alright open.
<hobgoblin> http://ubft.pastebin.com/NnS9EFdn
<hobgoblin> paste that in to the file - I assume it is empty at the moment
<Sqorck> yeah, it has instructions but thats it
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: then save and close and run sudo update-grub
<Sqorck> Okay saved it
<Sqorck> ok its "done"
<hobgoblin> whne you run update-grub it will not look any different as the custom entries don't echo afaik - do the cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg again - look right at the bottom and makes sure it is there
<hobgoblin> when you've checked - reboot and see if it works
<hobgoblin> I'll be about - ping me - though I might be making tea :)
<Sqorck> hold on
<Sqorck> that last part though me for a loop
<Sqorck> I have no clue what echo afaik is
<hobgoblin> :) afaik - as far as I know and by echo I mean that though update-grub will see it. it will not show on the screen
<hobgoblin> and what do you mean by loop - you rebooted and it didn't work?
<Sqorck> like when I picked the vista option it would just go black for a sec then load grub up again
<Sqorck> ok now it looks like the windows vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1) is there
<hobgoblin> the new option does the same as the old one?
<Sqorck> im going to reboot
<hobgoblin> ok
<hobgoblin> the last option will be at the bottom
<Sqorck> Okay yeah they both do the same
<Sqorck> | hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> mmm
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: when you installed did you resize the vista partition with the vista disk manager or in the ubuntu livecd?
<Sqorck> vista disk manager then set up all the ubuntu partitions manually.
<hobgoblin> k
<Sqorck> I was trying to do my best not to mess up anything on the vista side of things.
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: can you go here and download the file - http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: yea - I understand that :)
<Sqorck> Done
<hobgoblin> assuming that the file downloads to the desktop, in a terminal chmod +x boot<tab>
<hobgoblin> using the tab key willautocomplete the name
<hobgoblin> then once that has done - sudo ./boot<tab>
<hobgoblin> there will be a text doc on the desktop - copy all of that to paste.ubuntu.com
<Sqorck> hmm tab didnt do anything
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: where did the file download to?
<hobgoblin> oh foo - my fault, if it is on the desktop then cd Desktop first
<Sqorck> tmp but I save as it to the dt
<Sqorck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488170/
<Sqorck> hobgoblin: so, I probably should have put your name in the post with the link huh. I'm not used to irc chats :-[
<hobgoblin> sorry - I was reading it :) but it is best to put people's name
<Sqorck> Oh
<Sqorck> Yeah I'll try to remember that for all the important stuff.
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: well I can't see anything in any of the files that should stop it working
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: this could go round in circles - do you have the vista dvd?
<Sqorck> no I never got one with my laptop
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: ok - I am going to suggest that you reinstall the vista bootloader, check that vista works and then reinstall the ubuntu bootloader
<hobgoblin> though it is feasible to add ubuntu to the vista bootloader I think
<Sqorck> hobgoblin: how do I reinstall the vista bootloader?
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<Sqorck> hobgoblin:  oh boy I did all that, ended in aggravation.
<hobgoblin> it's the only way I know of to reinstall the bootloader without the install disc
<Sqorck> I couldnt get the image file to burn to a dvd so I used a cd and then I got nothing but errors trying to load it.
<hobgoblin> oic - that sort of aggro - try with supergrub - http://www.supergrubdisk.org/2010/08/20/sg2d-downloads-20100820/
<hobgoblin> did you try downloading the neosmart thing again?
<Sqorck> 3 times
<hobgoblin> lol
<Sqorck> I have been trying to fix this for the past 2 days
<hobgoblin> try supergrub - if that doesn't burn - then I would wonder at hardware issues - where are you burning the iso? in ubuntu
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: did you post a thread on the forum at all?
<Sqorck> No I have a hard time explaining stuff. over forums it just takes forever for me to get what I am trying to say across.
<hobgoblin> might have been worth it - you'd have had answers by now - and the forum is new people friendly
<hobgoblin> anyway - try supergrub
<Sqorck> Yeah I am
<Sqorck> Rage I guess Ubuntu just doesn't like my dvds.
<Sqorck> trying cds
<hobgoblin> brasero?
<Sqorck> yeah
<hobgoblin> I'll not say it works fine for me ...
<Sqorck> Yeah but little things like that I can fix later, or find workrounds.
<hobgoblin> :)
<Sqorck> Alright time to see if this CD works brb
<Sqorck> hobgoblin: well I picked detect any OS and it list ubuntu, ubuntu safemode, and vista. I picked vista and it loaded grub 2 with all the old options.
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: I think there should be an option to resintall the vista bootloader
<Sqorck> hobgoblin: with supper grub?
<hobgoblin> yea
<Sqorck> Ok ill look for it and anything else that could be useful
<hobgoblin> hang on
<Sqorck> ok
<hobgoblin> in supergrub - look for a windows section - then look in there
<Sqorck> okay, anything else?
<hobgoblin> after you've done that you can either reinstall grub or add the neosmart boot thingy to add ubuntu to the vista boot menu
<hobgoblin> at the moment let's just try and get vista booting again
<Sqorck> ok so just add the neosmart bootloader
<Sqorck> ?
<hobgoblin> have a go now - if you have no irc client in vista - http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Sqorck> I have one.
<Sqorck> brb
<hobgoblin> I think so - http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/EasyBCD+Documentation+Home
<hobgoblin> I really hate grub2 when it goes wrong :(
<seidos> i haven't really had grub2 go wrong, other stuff has, but not grub2
<hobgoblin> seidos: me neither - bit others have and grub legacy was easier to work with :)  did you look at any of the pastes at all?
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: well?
<seidos> pastes?  no, i'm reading literature
<hobgoblin> I wish I was :)
<Sqorck> hobgoblin: well that was unproductive, I tried all the options there non did anything and didnt say anything about windows or neosmart
<seidos> i'm just peaking in here from time to time, to see if there is anything i can do to help
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: ok - well I have only 2 things left to try then I will have to give up
<Sqorck> okay
<hobgoblin> gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Sqorck> sry this is so problematic.
<hobgoblin> find the line search --no-floppy --fs-uuid  and delete it - then save and run sudo update-grub again
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: not your fault :)
<hobgoblin> then try a reboot
<Sqorck> the full line?
<Sqorck> --set 78be6059be601244 is there too
<hobgoblin> yep - whole line
<Sqorck> ok
<seidos> hobgoblin, should he make a backup of the file before making the change?
<hobgoblin> seidos: it's the same as the -30 file with another line added
<seidos> i should probably poke around in /etc/grub.d before opening my mouth
<Sqorck> ok restarting
<hobgoblin> seidos: and it's only the custom file anyway - and neither work lol
<seidos> hobgoblin, i'm still used to menu.lst.  grub2 is yet another mystery to unravel
<hobgoblin> yea - I loved grub - so easy to work with :)
<hobgoblin> drs305 is on holiday - I'm sure he'd know what it is :D
<seidos> maybe it's true what they say, the sequel is never as good as the original
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: a no I assume
<seidos> hmmm, looks like a bunch of bash in grub.d
<Sqorck> :-(
<hobgoblin> seidos: it is all like that :(
<Sqorck> Is seidos trying to help or just laughing at how hard my computer fails?
<seidos> Sqorck, i am trying to learn it, so that maybe i can help another person
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: the only other thing I would suggest is booting the livecd and then reinstalling grub - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202  use method3
<seidos> Sqorck, trust me, i am not laughing at computer problems.  i like when they work :)
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: grub2 is fairly new and it is not as easy to work with as grub was :(
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: I keep waiting to use one of the 'advanced features' in grub2 in order to feel better about justifying its increased complexity
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I have managed to get an iso on the menu and it boots - partedmagic - that was useful
<hobgoblin> you can in fact add the buntu iso = boot's quicker than with a cd
<duanedesign> huh
<duanedesign> net
<duanedesign> err, neat
<Sqorck> Okay Im going to go try
<hobgoblin> I am more or less positive that there is nothing wrong with the grub files
<duanedesign> their is starting to be a few more resources out their, but drs305's guide on grub2 was a godsend for awhile
<hobgoblin> yea - absolutely
<seidos> maybe i should read it
<hobgoblin> seidos: probably worth it :)
<hobgoblin> I find in this channel that people turn off as soon as grub is mentioned :D
<seidos> well, i don't know.  i spent quite a bit of time studying python, and today i had an idea for a very simple program, and i couldn't remember any syntax
<seidos> so i'll probably read it and forget it
<seidos> heh
<hobgoblin> it's all voodoo to me anyway - all of it - and bash is something I do with a hammer
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 i think this is the one that has been kept up with. Their is also one on wiki.ubuntu.com as well as the Forums
<seidos> hobgoblin, yeah, no kidding.  a sledgehammer.
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: lol
<seidos> duanedesign, yeah, that's the one i found in the forums. thanks
<seidos> huh, i have ver 1.97beta4 i guess i don't have grub 2 X_x
<hobgoblin> could always get squork to revert to legacy- but I don't really think that will deal with the issue - just paper over the cracks
<seidos> i scrolled up quite a bit, am i right that the problem is he can't boot into windows?
<hobgoblin> seidos: yep - I think that grub2 will be beta for as long as grub was
<hobgoblin> yep
<seidos> hmmm, booting up windows from the cd should fix that.  but he has no cd, huh?
<seidos> isn't the command fixmbr supposed to fix that?  that's what all the windows tests i've taken said.  heh
<hobgoblin> indeed - and trying to burn the vista recovery disc was a problem it seems
<hobgoblin> and supergrub didn't do the job either
<seidos> i haven't heard of neosmart before
<seidos> looks like they have a tool too
<hobgoblin> I really have no idea why people do not burn the recovery disc when they first get it
<seidos> they're cheap
<hobgoblin> seidos: he tried that - that was the burn issue he had
<seidos> for awhile i didn't have my own ubuntu live cd burned
<seidos> i only had moon os
<seidos> though, it was a learning experience trying to mess around with moon os and make it look like ubuntu
<hobgoblin> seidos: I have so many iso's kicking about that it is ridiculous :)
<seidos> hobgoblin, i need to get my usb flash drive back.  i'll just keep an iso of choice on there.  probably karmic.  i've had bad luck with lucid
<seidos> maybe it's my karma :)
<hobgoblin> heh
<hobgoblin> I have lucid on 3 boxes here, not a problem with any of them
<seidos> well this is a cool feature "boot livecd iso images directly from hard drive" X_x
<seidos> any laptops?
<hobgoblin> it works too
<seidos> what brand?
<hobgoblin> no - all desktop's
<seidos> oh
<hobgoblin> I make my own from stuff I get given or rescue - I am tight :)
<seidos> the lucid live cd i burned wouldn't even boot
<seidos> i am much thriftier now than i used to be.  i should still be using my old desktop, actually.  but, i don't know...maybe the choices i've made haven't been all bad
<Sqorck> That was fun...
<Sqorck> hobgoblin: So that was the last thing you knew to try?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> I guess you got nowhere then
<Sqorck> Not really
<hobgoblin> I'm not going to be anymore help here - I think you should try a forum post.
<Sqorck> Is there anyway to fully uninstall grub from my windows partition?
<Sqorck> other than the windows disk
<hobgoblin> the neosmart recovery disc is the only other way I know of - I was sure that supergrub had the option, but obviously it doesn't any longer
<Sqorck> I guess I'll try more stuff.
<hobgoblin> when you tried the neosmart recovery disc and you got loads of text - what sort of thing was it saying?
<Sqorck> it just gave me errors
<hobgoblin> maybe boot with it if you have a camera, take a pic and post it
<Sqorck> ok I'll try that
<hobgoblin> very hard to diagnose an issue with something you;ve never seen with no concrete info :)
<hobgoblin> I hate not helping :(
<seidos> hobgoblin, i know the feeling, but i also hate not sleeping.  good luck in your efforts.
<hobgoblin> good night seidos :)
<Sqorck> hobgoblin see if you can see this http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs303.ash2/58335_423510543340_699513340_4994654_3017103_n.jpg
<Sqorck> if not ill upload em some where else
<hobgoblin> no - I can see that - so is that the neosmart vista recovery thing?
<Sqorck> no this is grub ah' la super
<Sqorck> but I do have images of the neodumb
<hobgoblin> oh - why don't ou paste all the image links to a paste.ubuntu and I will have a look
<Sqorck> there arnt too many
<Sqorck> this is what I first get http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs412.snc4/47485_423516338340_699513340_4994821_3484689_n.jpg
<hobgoblin> with the neosmart disc?
<Sqorck> yes
<Sqorck> then I hit enter and get this http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs311.ash2/59137_423516463340_699513340_4994822_1082024_n.jpg
<hobgoblin> k - post stuff and I will look
<Sqorck> if I hit enter after that it restarts
<Sqorck> if I hit tab and enter it gives me an error, I'll post an image when it uploads
<Sqorck> Oh never mind it just gives me the same error/puts me back to the start.
<hobgoblin> ok - when you've done that I'd be interested to see what is going on with supergrub
<hobgoblin> hi ikt
<ikt> heya hobgoblin  :D
<ikt> how are you?
<hobgoblin> fed up with grub2 ;)
<Sqorck> I would bet not happy with my pos pc
<hobgoblin> other than that all is well
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: ha ha ha
<Sqorck> Would "Reverting to GRUB Legacy" do any good?
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: do you have anymore supergrub images
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: it might
<Sqorck> No, anytime I selected anything it just brought me back the the supergrub menu or gave an error quick like or took me to grub 2
<hobgoblin> fresh out of ideas then
<hobgoblin> sorry Sqorck - but unless anyone else has any ideas I would suggest a post on the forum
<Sqorck> ima' try reverting to grub legacy
<hobgoblin> k
<Sqorck> Man thats so strange
<Sqorck> I start it up and grub 1 is there with one option "Vista" so I pick it and it loads grub 2 up... I just deleted grub 2.
<hobgoblin> Sqorck: then I would think that grub did not install completely
<hobgoblin> hi there meindian523
<meindian523> hi hobgoblin
<meindian523> wassup?
<hobgoblin> not too much  - saturday lunch time - resting just in case I get busy later :)
<meindian523> nice
 * meindian523 is pretty paranoid right now
<hobgoblin> how are you - not seen you about much
<hobgoblin> oh dear
<meindian523> hobgoblin, yeah, been in and out, but not too much on IRC nowadays
<meindian523> hi mistrynitesh
 * meindian523 checked Google's dashboard about information Google has about him
<hobgoblin> meindian523: it's not the same around these parts any longer
<mistrynitesh_> meindian523: hi
<meindian523> found quite a bit, and wondering how to delete the stuff
<meindian523> hobgoblin, hmm, how so?
<hobgoblin> don't worry about what google know - it's what the gov'ts know that counts
<meindian523> mistrynitesh, no publick key on your website man
<meindian523> hobgoblin, well, don't want a patriot something to get what Google know into government's hands yeah?
<mistrynitesh_> meindian523: public key?
<meindian523> mistrynitesh, yep, your public key
<mistrynitesh_> you mean gpg public key in contact info?
<meindian523> evolution keeps complaining that a key was found but can't verify because the public key isn't available
<meindian523> mistrynitesh, yeah
<mistrynitesh_> meindian523: will put it today
<meindian523> hobgoblin, I think you know I'm in the US now?
<meindian523> mistrynitesh, :)
<hobgoblin> meindian523: no I didn't know that
<meindian523> hobgoblin, am, for graduate school
<mistrynitesh_> meindian523: thanks for reminding! :)
<meindian523> in UK English, I should say postgraduate maybe
<meindian523> mistrynitesh, no problem
<meindian523> Masters level programs are called postgraduate everywhere except the US, correct?
<vu1kan> <<sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sdb1 -umf *.avi -d /dev/sda1/DrWho/>> is there anything wrong with my syntax?
<meindian523> vu1kan, nothing obvious, as far as I can see
<vu1kan> meindian523: thanx much
<rocka> Hi, can anyone tell me how to run a command at a set time every day for 7 days?
<meindian523> rocka, cron
<rocka> for example, streamripper [url, etc]
<rocka> thanks meindian, going to go google cron now... :)
<DOM__> Hello World?
<DOM__> i'm new
<DOM__> how do I copy files in the terminal?
<vu1kan> cp [OPTION]... SOURCE... DIRECTORY
<DOM__> what is the [option]?
<vu1kan> it's indicating where you'd specify any options you want to pass to the command
<DOM__> ok, kinda makes sense
<vu1kan> open a terminal and type <info cp> for more details.  press <q> to exit that
<DOM__> is there a page where i can have a table with meanings for commands vs command names that is beginner friendly?
<vu1kan> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ < this might be a good place to start
<zeroseven0183> DOM__ If a Terminal is already open on your desktop, you can type "man cp"
<zeroseven0183> That will show brief description for each
<zeroseven0183> arguments in the command line for cp
<zeroseven0183> *each argument
<DOM__> seems like it does show me info about the copy command
<zeroseven0183> Still, the best place to start is the Ubuntu Manual
<DOM__> but not all commands
<zeroseven0183> the "man cp" is only a manual page for the Copy command
<DOM__> how do i get to the ubuntu manual?
<zeroseven0183> Meaning, to get the descriptions for other commands, for example, "ifconfig" (the Unix equivalent command of ipconfig in Windows") -- you type man ifconfig
<zeroseven0183> Go to the link vu1kan posted, you can download a copy for free
<DOM__> oh, i overlooked, sorry
<zeroseven0183> ;-)
<DOM__> Thank you guys!
<DOM__> =]
<zeroseven0183> Sure. Enjoy!
<DOM__> on a other note: how good is wine instead of native windows for games
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm... I really don't do much gaming Ubuntu (and Windows). But the new version of Wine is pretty stable
<pabstsmear> I have an intel GMA 4500 graphics card and I have been reading they are kind of troublesome.  Mine keeps glitching out.  shooting some weird static across the screen.  Would anybody recommend something like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-latest-intel-driver-2.12-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx  ...  I really don't want to have to migrate back to a windows based operating system.
<meindian523> DOM__, really depends n which games you want
<DOM__> i have a lot of steam games
<pabstsmear> also its interesting to note that I can do some modelling in blender without too much trouble, though nothing super high-poly.
<meindian523> hmm
<DOM__> modern warfare 2 would be an example
<geirha> DOM__: http://appdb.winehq.org/  Search for your games there
 * meindian523 googles Wine's compatibility database
<meindian523> ah,thanks geirha
<geirha> If they get gold or platinum rating, it means they work well with wine
<DOM__> thank you, that website is exactly what i wanted.
<zeroseven0183> Modern Warfare 2 is here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18348
<zeroseven0183> And it's Gold in rating :-)
<DOM__> good
<DOM__> what would be a good video converter that supports multi-core/-thread and has a GUI?
<zeroseven0183> DOM__ you can try WinFF
<zeroseven0183> It's in the Ubuntu Software Center
<geirha> DOM__: Applications -> Ubuntu software center -> Search for «video converter». I haven't tried any of them, but you can just install them, try, then uninstall if they don't do the job.
<DOM__> that's one thing i REALLY apprechiate:
<DOM__> uninstalling is easy, and you don't have to bother with"your trial has expired"
<zeroseven0183> Right
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<zeroseven0183> Good evening, duanedesign
<hobgoblin> hello again duanedesign
<DOM__> I just tested Winff and it does not use multiple cores (wich is what i want). any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<duanedesign> hey there sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> duanedesign: hey
<harrisonk> Hello
<harrisonk> What should I do when it looks as though the X server is crashing the system?
<bobo123> does it crash directly when you start ubuntu, or when you are using a certain program?
<iceflatline> Any twitter client recommendations?  I've had it with Gwibber.
<harrisonk> bobo123 still there?
<harrisonk> It happens when using programs not when loging in.
<bobo123> harrisonk: oups... well still at the computer, but my mind is elsewhere :-)
<bobo123> have you asked at the normal #ubuntu channel allso, or country specific one, btw?
<bobo123> wich program makes X crash for you, or any of them??
<harrisonk> bobo123: its a friend of mind that has the problem, I tried spining the cube and it crashed, I tried adjusting the WM preferences and it crashed (I was visting her house that is why I said "I did")
<harrisonk> off somewhere I will be back.
<IdleOne> alkisg: Welcome! feel free to idle and help out when you can :)
<alkisg> Thanks for the tip :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<zkriesse> IdleOne: ah hi?
<zkriesse> alkisg: Hello...
<IdleOne> hello zkriesse
<alkisg> Hi
<IdleOne> zkriesse: alkisg was looking for a channel #edubuntu can refer new users to irc and ubuntu. I suggested this channel
<zkriesse> IdleOne: Ah.....
<zkriesse> alkisg: Well welcome!
<zkriesse> IdleOne: Thanks dude..good recommendation
<alkisg> Thanks, good to find you
<zkriesse> alkisg: ha....
<IdleOne> zkriesse: figured this channel is a good place to get people used to irc and also ask for some help with ubuntu :)
<alkisg> I've been hearing lots of people having problems getting used to all the traffic in ubuntu, this seems much less overwhelming for a new user :)
<zkriesse> alkisg: it is indeed
<zkriesse> alkisg: #ubuntu is quite the overwhelming channel...ESPECIALLY if you're just starting out with ubuntu and IRC
<zkriesse> alkisg: Just so ya know this is the Beginners Team help channel. If you wanna just chat/get to know the team /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<zkriesse> That's where all the "fun" is :)
<alkisg> Heh
<alkisg> Nice, thank you
<zkriesse> alkisg: Yup
<zkriesse> alkisg: So do you run any teams or such?
<alkisg> I'm in a government team trying to put (ed)ubuntu in greek schools...
<zkriesse> Ah
<zkriesse> Very nice
<alkisg> We're doing fine so far, I hope we can do a lot more in a few years
<zkriesse> Is there a channel for it on freenode?
<alkisg> #linux.sch.gr
<alkisg> Unofficial
<zkriesse> alkisg: Ah if it's an unofficial channel then you need to use ## not #
<zkriesse> otherwise freenode will require you to file a GRF (Group Registration Form)
<alkisg> Another person applied for the channel, I don't know the details, I'll tell him to take care of that.
<zkriesse> alkisg: Ok just thought I'd let ya know
<alkisg> I was wondering why sed is ##sed... thank you for mentioning it :)
<zkriesse> :)
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: i heard seidos mention that you'd recommended a separate /boot partition and i wanted to ask what the reasons for doing that are.
 * meindian523 recommends it too but forgot the document which persuaded him to go for separate /boot s
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: sup
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: its more for a better setup for reinstallation
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: if you have boot problems you can easily reinstall your boot files without touching your personal data partition
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: then if you need to fresh install you just reinstall the /boot and / and you never touch data
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: primarily is to keep your /home partition away from all the reinstall/troubleshooting procedures...at least it is for me
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: was it you that i was talking to about with usign the multiboot thing over vbox?
<stlsaint> pleia2: poke
<pleia2> stlsaint: hey
<stlsaint> Joeb454: poke
<stlsaint> fail
<stlsaint> pleia2: hey is there some type of spam attack going on with freenode?
<pleia2> I haven't heard of anything, but I'm travelling so I haven't paid much attention
<stlsaint> pleia2: someone by the nick of Brandie has joined the whube channel and another channel i am in and posted a message
<stlsaint> pleia2: 22:15 -!- Brandie [~Brandie@69.73.232.58] has joined #whube
<stlsaint> 22:15 < Brandie> Spamming is fun!  Brought to you by FreeNode. /join #freenode
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> maybe report it in #freenode?
<stlsaint> pleia2: i ask because this nick...Brandie is one of many that is being used in the latest bot that is attacking ssh servers across the net
<stlsaint> the nick brandie that is
<stlsaint> also another nick sebbie did the exact same thing
<pleia2> probably unrelated, ssh attacks and spammers use similar dictionary name lists but they tend to be very different attacks
<stlsaint> pleia2: im scared to join freenode :P scared ill be a target next or something
<pleia2> ah, fair enough
<stlsaint> pleia2: yea thats why i ask maybe you ubuntu leads have heard something
<pleia2> nope, 'fraid not
<pleia2> I think I've recovered from my redeye flight though!
<pleia2> couldn't sleep on the plane last night, but we were able to check into the hotel early and snag a few hours of sleep :)
<stlsaint> pleia2: you are a professional traveler!! Every month your traveling somewhere :P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I didn't go anywhere in august!
<stlsaint> pfft...sure you didnt
<Joeb454> stlsaint: you poked?
<meindian523> Brandie is also spamming in #defocus
<stlsaint> Joeb454: hrm, i was wondering if you had came across and spam attack news today with freenod
<meindian523> apparently related to some software called idoru which may or may not be in OSS
<meindian523> *may or may not be OSS
<Joeb454> stlsaint: not heard of it
<Joeb454> I couldn't get onto freenode earlier though
<stlsaint> yea im too much a wimp to try and join freenode right now
<zkriesse> stlsaint: I'm in freenode
<stlsaint> zkriesse: anything there?
<zkriesse> eh some people refusing to go to ##comment-on-spam
<zkriesse> People complaining about trolls
<zkriesse> Not much just the usual bull
<stlsaint> hrm, kk thanks zkriesse
<zkriesse> sure..
<zkriesse> thanks for?
<stlsaint> the update
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-05
<mostafa> hey
<mostafa> any budy here
<mostafa> ???
<mostafa> heeey
<mostafa> any one
 * phillw is lurking, 
<phillw> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<phillw> mostafa: you just need to ask a question, we do not bite :-)
<mostafa> aha
<mostafa> okey
<mostafa> thnx
<mostafa> i have ubuntu 10.4
<mostafa> and it begane to run very slowly
<mostafa> and i don't know why?
<mostafa> why?
<phillw> mostafa: can you use one line to ask a question. One of the common things that can happen with ubuntu is after a kernel update, that should however only occur on the first re-boot.
<mostafa> i'm not professional
<mostafa> every ten mints every thing stops for a mint then comes back to normal status
<phillw> mostafa: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=91 has general details and a more in depth chat about it.
<mostafa> thnx
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: sorry for the delay.  So have you done a reinstall using a separate /boot directory?  How do you do it?
<phillw> what is your sepecification of computer? (RAM being the important one). It could be a simple case of processing updates.
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: yes we talked about multiboot virtualbox test.
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: with that instaled on my system i am able to drag and drop iso images for testing without setting up a whole vbox vm for it
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: yeah isn't it awesome! multiboot rocks.
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: i'm curious if you'd actually done a reinstall using a separate /boot directory and how you do it?
<Verminator> I have bee using freenode for a while, but only now registered, when I log on, it tells me the nick is already registered and to use "identify <password>".  why is this happening and how do i fix it?  I'm using Empathy as mu client.
<Verminator> BTW, when I use "identify <password>", all is well, so I'm pretty sure its a configuration issue
<zeroseven0183> Hi Verminator, if there's a similar way in Empathy to save your password of your IRC account like in Pidgin, you can set it there.
<HoboSteaux> hey, I have a removable hd with 3 brand new ext3 partitions and all of them are read only. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Verminator> zeroseven0183, yes, I found that option and typed in my pass and am still getting the msg
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: i erased entire harddrive and did a manual install of ubuntu making my three seperate partitions
<zeroseven0183> Verminator: it might be that the password enter in Empathy is not the same with the one you use to identify <password>
<Verminator> zeroseven0183, true, trying to figure it out now
<HoboSteaux> hey i have a removable hd with various partitions, MBR. however my router sees all of those an GUID partitions as well
<HoboSteaux> gparted and disk utility do not see the extra partitions
<HoboSteaux> buy my router does
<HoboSteaux> how can i fix this?
<nUboon2Age> does anyone here have experience with making a separate /boot partition and then doing a reinstall using it as stlsaint was discussing earlier?
<nUboon2Age> HoboSteaux: when i read you're note and then looked on wikipedia about guid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<nUboon2Age> HoboSteaux: it made me wonder how big your hd is?
<HoboSteaux> 1.5tb
<HoboSteaux> i flattened the whole thing again nUboon2Age and the router sees nothing on it so well see what happens
<nUboon2Age> HoboSteaux: i'm wondering if there are some inherent limits of size or ??? that you're running into.
<HoboSteaux> i think there was an old guid partition table that did not get fully erased under the mbr
<nUboon2Age> HoboSteaux: if gparted is capable it might be best to do the whole partitioning operation with it i'm thinking.  that way theoretically there shouldn't be partitions it can't see.
<HoboSteaux> nUboon2Age: Im flattening it again just for saftey and doin exactly that :D
<nUboon2Age> HoboSteaux: makes sense to me.
<zkriesse_> yo nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> hey zkriesse
<zkriesse_> how goes it my man
<nUboon2Age> well some good, some not so good.  we got the wifix v0.3 release out -- good.
<zkriesse_> kewl
<zkriesse_> nUboon2Age: noticed you drifted from wiki to bugs/dev
<zkriesse_> very cool
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse_ i did an update (i think a week ago yesterday) that made my installation not able to boot to gnome. :(  and i've been trying to solve it since.
<zkriesse_> nUboon2Age: Ouch
<zkriesse_> not fun
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse_ first i was thinking of how to rescue it.  then i did a second installation (which is where i'm typing from right now)  then i thought rather than that
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse_ i'd do a reinstall, but make separate /home directory.  then i heard that a separate /boot might be a good idea too.  so i'm trying to find out about why that might be a good idea and see if anyone has tried it.
<zkriesse_> nUboon2Age: ah
<zkriesse_> nUboon2Age: well if ya wanna chat -team
<phillw> nUboon2Age: making a sperate /home and a re-install is probably easier.
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse_ i'd like to find out if anyone has actually used a separate /boot (as well as /home) and done a reinstall phillw
<phillw> nUboon2Age: seperate /boot, /opt, /var etc. are only normally used for servers - they are not needed for desktop systems
<nUboon2Age> i mean if anyone has actually had to use the reinstall to recover after something like what happened to me phillw, zkriesse_
<phillw> just have a sperate /home. if you cannot boot then there are two solutions that do not even need a re-install that I would suggest 1st.
<phillw> in fact, you can make that 3 ways around it :-)
<phillw> 1) re-install the kernel, 2) re-install GRUB, 3) install something like kubutnu / xubuntu  and remove gnome, then you can re-install gnome.
<nUboon2Age> phillw: are you saying that based on already having a separate /home or even without it?
<phillw> you do not need a seperate /home to do any of those
<nUboon2Age> so far w/o a separate /home i tried  reinstalling the kernel, and reconfigured GRUB 2, and then did a second installation of Ubuntu, and tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop.  without luck.
<phillw> 1) is covered at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35  2) is covered at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<nUboon2Age> having the second Ubuntu install at least allowed me to semi-operate in the meantime though w/o some important functions
<phillw> if you need 3), it is not too difficult. it is covered in the psychocats area.
<nUboon2Age> for sure i'm saving those links. :)
<phillw> nUboon2Age: to go via 3) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce followed by http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<phillw> ig your gnome still does not work, then there is something in your /home area causing it to fail. for that you'd need a gnome person to assist.
<nUboon2Age> for a while now since i learned about Tomboy i use it and sync all these notes up using Ubuntu One so i don't lose them.  really great help.
 * phillw does not know what config files gnome stores in ~home
<phillw> I'd really recommend you get a seperate /home which is covered at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<nUboon2Age> phillw: yes i've been wanting that since i learned about it.
 * phillw used the psychocats version perfectly well, but aysiu now suggests people follow the community guide. the pyschocats one is at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nUboon2Age> could you repeat that last line please phillw?
<nUboon2Age> i'm using a different chat client than normal and i think i mistakenly just cleared the history/screen.
<phillw> used the psychocats version perfectly well, but aysiu now suggests people follow the community guide. the pyschocats one is at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nUboon2Age> thank you phillw. ;)
<phillw> nUboon2Age: you are more than welcome.
<bdogg> how do you enable accelerated composting on chrome in ubuntu?
<zeroseven0183> Hi bdogg
<zeroseven0183> accelerated compositing for Chrome will be implemented on Chrome 7
<zeroseven0183> but I think you can add --enable-accelerated-compositing from the shortcut of Google Chrome
<dmdmdm> hi, I've got a couple of questions (i've not used ubuntu before and have very, very limited experience with redhat many years ago) relating to 3 different requests for advice. 1. I have a toshiba tecra m7 tabletpc, does ubuntu support tablet input, or does it require lots of tinkering? ; 2. I have an asus t91 (multitouch) eepc, similar questions as found in 1 above ; 3. I have a
<dmdmdm> crashed HD on dell xps m1530, was planning on installing a new, larger HD (640GB) and thinking about dual boot with vista and wanted thoughts on partition size and whether I should have a windows os partition, a data partition and the linux partitions (my experience with redhat involved a "data drive") or other partitioning scheme.  Thanks for your feedback.
<dmdmdm> should my questions be directed to a different channel?
<seidos> dmdmdm, you can check to see if your the toshiba table pc has been used by anybody, and rated it at http://www.ubuntuhcl.org
<seidos> same with the eeepc.  i've never tried installing ubuntu on an eeepc, but i know people are doing it
<dmdmdm> thanks seidos, i looked on a webforum re:eeepc and it seems that install requires some know-how and still isn't perfect, I will check re:toshiba
<seidos> dmdmdm, as far as partition sizes...i found this website:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning.  but i haven't dual booted in ages, so i'm afraid i can't make a solid recommendation.  there may be users in here that do, so if you're patient, you could get a response from them perhaps.
<hobgoblin> dmdmdm: re partitioning - depends what you want to do and hwo much space you have to start with
<hobgoblin> and how the partitions are set up at present ...
<dmdmdm> right now 640GB on fresh drive - still slave to MS so must have - mostly want ubuntu to test out/learn and be able to complement if MS fails - was thinking 60GB vista, 60GB ubuntu and remainder as a data drive accessible from either
<dmdmdm> @seidos - toshiba tecra m7 not listed with ubuntu
<seidos> dmdmdm, then it's a risky endeavor.
<dmdmdm> it would be either way with me installing
<hobgoblin> 60Gb for ubuntu would be more than sufficient
<seidos> well, you would be the pioneer on that hardware, apparently.  so, depends on how brave you are.
<dmdmdm> ahem, this is the "beginners" channel...it just seems to me that this older computer could be fairly snappy running linux, i would just hate to lose the tablet functionality (even though it sits unused)
<hobgoblin> dmdmdm: yep - this is the beginners channel - your point is?
<dmdmdm> thanks hobgoblin, i was looking at the psychocats site seidos offered, it suggests windows as ntfs, /home partition as shared data as ext3, ubuntu sys as ext3 and swap - any implications as having /home partition as ext3 vs ntfs shared data since will be on windows most of the time?
<hobgoblin> you can download the iso and burn and then boot with it - check the toshiba - that's what the livecd is for - if it works install it - if it doesn't check the specific bit's that don't
<dmdmdm> hobgoblin, my point before re:beginners channel referenced seidos' bravery comment
<hobgoblin> personally I have /home within / and don't bother with the seperate home - all my data lives on other partitions
<hobgoblin> dmdmdm: aah see my previous then about trying it :)
<dmdmdm> hmmm, that is a good plan hobgoblin, does the livecd carry wacom(?) capabilities then?
<dmdmdm> hobgoblin, which other partitions, may I ask?
<hobgoblin> I have to other data partitions, one for stuff and one for media ;)
<hobgoblin> the livecd might - I've never needed to know tbh - but you can install some things while using the livecd
<dmdmdm> ahh, i wasn't aware of that, i'm liking  the livecd testbed
<somethinginteres> hi, how can I set up Lucid so that in the Messaging Menu: Broadcast, Chat and Mail are all active on boot, like they have arrow next to them? Also how do I make sure that when closing evolution it stays active in the messaging menu? Thanks
<dmdmdm> hobgoblin and seidos, thank you for your guidance, I will give the livecd a try on the toshiba tablet, skip eepc t91 for now and leave space for ubuntu on the fresh drive
<seidos> dmdmdm, cool
<hobgoblin> good luck then
<hobgoblin> somethinginteres: you're not being ignored - look like no-one is about to answer you - I would if I could but I remove all the 'me' stuff
<jemark> what's the question?
<somethinginteres> hobgoblin: that's alright, I figure if people know they'll pitch in :) jemark: my question is "how can I set up Lucid so that in the Messaging Menu: Broadcast, Chat and Mail are all active on boot, like they have arrow next to them? Also how do I make sure that when closing evolution it stays active in the messaging menu? Thanks"
<hobgoblin> somethinginteres: just making sure you knew so you didn't wander of muttering to yourself :)
<somethinginteres> hobgoblin: haha duly noted. :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<somethinginteres> perhaps all ask another while I wait. I currently have my box setup so /home is on a different partition. When I want to install Ubuntu 10.10 once it comes out (from a fresh install) will the install by default just leave my /home intact and just install the OS?
<jemark> somethinginteres, it's possible to startup those applications at boot. you can go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications. Then add the application that you want to start at boot up. As for as I know it's not possible to leave the Evolution program open when closing. There is a third party application called "close to tray" (you can google it) that will close appliations to tray but that option is not available in Evolution itself.
<jemark> somethinginteres, yes, you can leave the /home intact when you install 10.10
<somethinginteres> jemark: will look into it. Thanks
<somethinginteres> jemark: awesome.
<jemark> somethinginteres, I have skype for example start up at boot.
<jemark> somethinginteres, which chat program do you use?
<somethinginteres> I think it's 'Empathy' I want to use it for Facebook chat and Google talk it's all setup golden but I just want it to be active in the msg menu on boot
<jemark> somethinginteres, ok, then you add empathy in the startup application, the same you do with evolution. I use pidgin for chat.
<somethinginteres> jemark: right, no worries. Thanks for that
<jemark> :)
 * jemark is away: Away
 * jemark is back (gone 00:00:27)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bdogg> hey, does anyone know how to use tags in chrome dev, to enable extra features?
<bdogg> like in how you do in windows
<tdn> Sound is not working. It usually do. How to debug and fix this? I use Kubuntu Lucid.
<tdn> Fixed it: alsamixer: for some reason PCM was set to 0.
<smeag0l> http://www.siliconvalley.com/ci_15990184 Fake chips threaten military
<arespredator> what a quiet support channel:)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> does anyone kno how to add a note on a facebook page ?? tnx
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: I'm sorry? I guess I don't understand the relevance of the question. What browser are you using?
<kosaidpo> chromuim
<kosaidpo> you kno on facebook
<kosaidpo> when i try to publish this long status they say icant
<kosaidpo> so ineed to post it as note
<kosaidpo> you got me
<kosaidpo> but dinot kno from where i can post one
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: I have that problem on Opera as well. I don't think the Facebook designers test on these browsers, so if there's a compatibility problem then they break.
<kosaidpo> uhm i gues you didnt get me
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: If you really need Notes, then all I've been able to do is install another browser.
<kosaidpo> it has nethin to do with browser i guess
<kosaidpo> to add note ??
<kosaidpo> uhm
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Wait, what?
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Oh, I understand what you're saying. By "note" you meant "comment".
<kosaidpo> yeh
<kosaidpo> but its note
<kosaidpo> that long text u post on ur fb
<kosaidpo> as an entry
<kosaidpo> you kno abt sumthin you like or u lived
<kosaidpo> idk
<kosaidpo> sumthin like this
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Wh- th-.... You mean your profile?
<kosaidpo> yeshh
<kosaidpo> aveilleux: you got me now :D
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: I'm not sure... I'm not having that issue with Chromium. Have you tried clearing your browser's cache?
<kosaidpo> noo
<kosaidpo> for ex
<kosaidpo> you wanna add a note
<kosaidpo> on ur profile
<kosaidpo> whee do u go
<kosaidpo> i cant see any link to sdo so
<kosaidpo> you got me now
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Uhm... View your Profile, then look at the top. There should be a tab labeled "notes". If there isn't, then you can click the plus sign ( + ) to the right and add Notes to your profile.
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> and how abt if i have a page
<kosaidpo> of sumthin
<kosaidpo> like product
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: If you 'Like' a Page, it's added to your Profile under Info
<kosaidpo> no i made a page
<kosaidpo> and iwanna add anote to it
<kosaidpo> how can i do it
<kosaidpo> ??
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: Again, on the Page: Click the + on the right of the other tabs (next to Discussion) and click Notes.
<kosaidpo> yeh i tyoed it but nethin showed up
<kosaidpo> i guess i shud add it as pplaication but idk how
<kosaidpo> ahh
<kosaidpo> i see
<kosaidpo> its as an article
<kosaidpo> i guess
<kosaidpo> : D
<aveilleux> kosaidpo: I'm not familiar with the intricacies of Facebook, sorry.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-29
<philipballew> yo everyone. when i try to install 11.04 on my desktop the screen is really blury when the gui starts to load.
<philipballew> how do i move a file from my computer to my server via ssh
<Unit193> !scp
<ubot2`> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<geirha> nautilus can also connect to an ssh server (with sftp enabled), allowing you to drag and drop files.
<Unit193> Gigolo should support sshfs too
<philipballew> id probably just do it from the terminal
<ezakimak> where do I edit the kernel args for grub2? (10.0.4)
<ezakimak> how do i prevent initrd from messing w/raid? (i want raid=noautodetect honored)
<neil> Hello. I have been using Ubuntu for about 6 months now. I have worked out how to install all the programs I need. The only exception is that I have not yet managed to find a good optical character recognition program. So I still have to use Windows if I need to scan a document with Abbyy Fine Reader. Apart from that I have all my hardware working and have all the programs I need with Ubuntu 11:04. So as an end user I am now OK
<neil>  with Ubuntu. I would now like to start learning more advanced things. For example I would like to learn programming skills, but I do not really know where to start with this.
<bioterror> xsane is not good enough scanning program?
<neil> I tried Xsane when I had to edit some college work for a friend. I am British and living in Britain, my friend is Lithuanian and makes many mistakes with English. Xsane was hopeless, but abby fine reader was almost 100% accurate with producing the exact text my friend had printed out on the paper I scanned.
<neil> I am forgetting my manners. Thanks for the suggestion, bioterror.
<neil> Maybe Xsane might be good with scanned text that is clear and all the spelling is correct, but it does not work well with all the spelling mistakes my Lithuanian friend made.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you're scanning documents and looking for miss spellings? :o
<bioterror> I dunno about those ;)
<neil> I will try Xsane with text from a news paper or book and see what results I get. That will be my normal use in future. All my foreign friends know that in future they must keep electronic copies aand not give me printed text for correction.
<neil> Another advantage of Abbyy fine Reader is that it creates good PDF copies with pictures and diagrams. I have never tried this with Xsane. Where I live is such a small flat, if I want to add significantly to my book collection and cannot buy the books I need in electronic format then I must scan real books into my computer, copy to my ebook reader and then get rid of the real books. I simply cannot store much more than 100 real
<neil>  books where I live.
<neil> Can anyone make any suggestions for learning to program? Many years ago I learnt a little basic on my Sinclair Spectrum, but I have not done any programming since then. I need to try and find a book or online course that assume nothing more than a reasonable knowledge of mathematics as the starting point and teaches everything else I need to learn about programming. I want to start trying to do things for myself instead of rel
<neil> lying upon the operating systems and other software that other people create.
<geirha> neil: I'd recommend starting with python.
<geirha> There's a tutorial here http://docs.python.org/   Ubuntu comes with python pre-installed.
<neil> Thanks geirha. I have heard of python and know much is written in that language now. I will look at the web site you have suggested. My knowledge is really out of date by about 25 years. I remember that I used to read about things like Pascal and Ada when I last looked at programming, but I never had time for learning then.
<neil> geirha, I have looked at the web site you suggested and it seems good. I will start working through that web site soon. I guess I should learn some programming before I start to think about making changes to Linux itself. I have found my way around Ubuntu Linux enough for knowing where some things are kept and know how to find a few things. For example I can make programs auto-start with Ubuntu if I want to. But in general I s
<neil> till do not know anything about the files that make Ubuntu or any other Linux work. One of the first things I would like to learn as soon as possible is how to create drivers. The main fault I have noticed with Linux is the graphics drivers are not good when Linux displays 2 different screens on the PC monitor and my HD Television.
<geirha> Writing drivers is much harder, and it requires you to learn C programming
<neil> C? Ok, thanks for that. Drivers can wait for now I guess.
<neil> I am guessing that my starting point must be a simple program that does something useful and is not in any way dependent  on particular hardware. So why C for drivers and not some other programming language?
<geirha> The kernel is written in C and only exposes a C api.
<neil> I see. So it is an issue with the Linux kernel and not drivers in general, is that correct? I can remember that a driver is the code that deals with communication between devices and the operating system. So it is C code in the kernel that says Linux drivers must be written in C. Is that correct?
<geirha> More or less, yes.
<neil> Thanks for that geirha. I will go offline now. I have lots of other work and studying I must do as well as I will soon be going back to university in my late 40s, but I will look at the web site on python as soon as I can.
<neil> I have just added this irc channel to Pidgin so that I can keep everything in one place and have a constant connection to this channel when my computer is online. Could a few people send me some short messages in about 1 minute so that I can check whether or not Pidgin alerts me to new messages? Maybe just type test a few times over the next few minutes? Thanks
<geirha> neil: test
<neil> Thanks geirha. Seems to be working ok. Unfortunately pidgin does not work quite as I had hoped with this plugin for irc. I get an irc window open when pidgin starts. I had hoped that the window would not open until someone actually sends a message. I guess there is no real hardship in minimising the window for getting it off of the screen. If there is a lot of conversation then the irc window would be on my screen anyway unless 
<neil> During the last 40 minutes all that I have had come through to me is the following  information showing who has entered and left the room. Can someone please type test so that I can find out if Pidgin will inform me of new messages when I have the irc window minimised? Thanks.
<neil> (13:20:35) frankbooth [~frankboot@sa.csbnet.se] entered the room.
<neil> (13:24:00) glebihan left the room (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<neil> (13:26:19) raju [~raju@unaffiliated/genupulas] entered the room.
<neil> (13:32:42) DooitzeCompaq left the room (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<neil> (13:40:30) glebihan [~glebihan@89.95.29.161] entered the room.
<neil> (13:57:10) glebihan left the room (quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<neil> (13:58:35) bladernr [~bladernr@nc-71-2-150-147.dhcp.embarqhsd.net] entered the room.
<neil> (14:01:01) glebihan [~glebihan@89.95.29.161] entered the room.
<neil> (14:01:02) iceflatline [~iceflatli@209-23-210-2-ip-static.hfc.comcastbusiness.net] entered the room.
<neil> (14:01:36) suprengr_ [~SuperEngi@host81-131-185-20.range81-131.btcentralplus.com] entered the room.
<neil> (14:03:29) suprengr left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 245 seconds).
<bladernr> type test
<bladernr> neil:  ^^ ;-)
<bioterror> (O_o)
<iceflatline> test
<neil> Thanks for that everyone. I briefly get a notification message on my screen, but it could easily be missed when I am working, especially if i am moving about from one web site to another, one page of a PDF to another, typing in a text editor or whatever. What a pity. A persistent message displayed over all other windows until cancelled would be better than a notification that is displayed for a few seconds and could be missed al
<holstein> nope
<holstein> neil: there was no activity
<holstein> if you see join/quit messages... all is well
<holstein> neil: you can also query the bot if you want
<neil> Thanks Holstein. There is a lot of silence on ubuntu-beginners. I would like to know of any new messages in case they contain useful information, but I do not want to constantly be looking at an irc window... I have other things I need to do with my computer. I am trying to find a way of knowing about any new message typed on ubuntu-beginners, but to be able to do other things without being bothered by irc when there is no messa
<holstein> you can just check in later
<holstein> usually you get some kind of beep or something when someone says your name
<holstein> like... neil
<holstein> other than that, you can set certain terms to notify you
<holstein> usually, theres some indication of activity though
<neil> Yes. The problem with that is i miss what happens between now and later. What i really need is an irc window that cannot be missed whenever a new message is sent, but it stays minimised after reading until the next new message.
<holstein> in irrsi, this is window 8 for me... if there is a little white "8", i know there has been activity
<holstein> if its a little dark blue "8", i know there have been part/join messages
<holstein> if its purple? someone has said my nick
<holstein> neil: i just leave the irc open on a workspace
<frankbooth> neil why don̈́'t you just disable join/quit messages? :)
<neil> Pidgin displays a notification for a few seconds and then it disappears. If I am working at the time then pressing a key on my keyboard or a button on my mouse could cause me to miss the notification completely because whatever I am working on will prevent the notification from displaying as soon as a mouse key press or keboard key press causes an active window to obscure the Pidgin notification.
<holstein> frankbooth: actually, i think neil is searching for more notification
<holstein> neil: i dont know much about pidgin
<holstein> but, the notification state should be there when you return to pidgin
<holstein> the popup popsup
<holstein> if you miss it
<holstein> you check in when you get back
<holstein> OR.. try xchat neil
<frankbooth> Xch
<frankbooth> Xchat should suit you yeah
<holstein> i think xchat is the go-to GUI client
<neil> Thanks frankbooth and holstein. Yes, I have Xchat as well. I was hoping that pidgin could cope with everything and make Xchat unecessary. I do not know much about Xchat, I have only used it a few times over the last few days. Can Xchat be configured so that it stays out of my way during silence, but i do not miss any messages sent when ubuntu-beginners has chat activity? reading a history after the event is not good enough. If s
<frankbooth> You can minimize it to tray and set it to notify you when there's a new message in the channel
<frankbooth> (instant)
<neil> So far that sounds good, frankbooth. Does the notification message stay on screen until cancelled and on top of all other open windows , or could the notification message be missed because it disappears or goes unnoticed when typing or using the mouse when the message is displayed. Most notification messages are ok if I am looking at a screen and not actually doing anything when they are displayed.  But when I am typing, using t
<holstein> it should work just like other notifications
<holstein> the message *should* disappear
<holstein> then the little xchat icon will prolly give some different feedback to indicate a message has popped up
<holstein> i think skype does that.. the tray icon changes into something to let you know
<holstein> you wont find a notification that just stays in place like that
<neil> I'll give Xchat another try, but any notification message that is not noticed because I am typing at the time when it pops up is not a good enough notification message. Thanks Holstein and frankbooth. I will stay online, but I must do other things now.
<holstein> i mean, its linux... its all open, so if you want to change it, im sure you can, but the default notification action is to pop up and be subtle, and go away
<holstein> and its taken quite a long time for these subtleties to develop
<neil> As soon as I learn to program, I will write an plugin so that Pidgin notification messages are on top of all other open windows and stay there until cancelled. Thanks. I must go now.
<holstein> neil: o/
<psycho693> Exciting in here isnt it lol
 * strawberry 
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-30
<sharedcomp> hello everyone
<sharedcomp> i'm having an issue with my wireless adapter
<sharedcomp> i just installed Ubuntu for the first time ever, does anyone think they can help me?
<sharedcomp> can anyone see me?
<sisco311> hi, sharedcomp. what's the problem? BTW,  the Big Brother is watching you ;)
<sharedcomp> hi!
<sharedcomp> i'm having trouble with my wireless
<sharedcomp> it won't connect, or even find my wireless network. i'm currently going through the forums trying to find an answer
<sharedcomp> it seems to be an issue with the driver. i have one installed, but it does not seem to be working properly with my adapter
<sharedcomp> haha do you really think big brother is watching the ubuntu beginners chat?
<sisco311> shadeslayer,  do you know the make and model of the device?
<sisco311> oh, and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bkerensa> tenach: Hi
<tenach> Allo bkerensa
<bkerensa> tenach: I saw you used to be on PNW :D
<tenach> bkerensa: on PNW?
<tenach> I'm still living in the PNW. ;)
<bkerensa> WA thought right?
<tenach> bkerensa: Yeah, WA state. :)
<bkerensa> North, South or Central?
<bkerensa> :D
<tenach> Eh, more like central-ish west? Bout half an hour below Seattle.
<bkerensa> oh ok :) if you were closer to PDX I was gonna say come to global jam we have probably the biggest jam on the west coast planned :D
<tenach> bkerensa: PDX as in Portland?
<bkerensa> tenach: Yeah
<tenach> Ah, yeah... that's a five hour drive.
<tenach> And I haven't got a vehicle.
<bkerensa> me either :D
<tenach> bkerensa: I'd love to chat with you later; heading to bed. I should have gone two hours ago...
<tenach> That's what I get for playing games, I suppose, haha.
<bkerensa> kk
<philipballew> if i wantn't having a jam here id come to portland!
<bkerensa> philipballew: San Diego to PDX... Wow thats a trip even I wouldnt dare do :P
<philipballew> people drive from there to here for school straight
<philipballew> I drove 10 hours here from sac this week
<philipballew> whatt you doin for your jam bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew we will be doing doc, bugs, testing and upgrades and additionally will have a social aspect we have food & beverage catered and then PuppetLabs is lending us their swanky corporate offices and then a few other companies donate a bit of stuff for giveaways :D
<bkerensa> Took about two weeks to setup
<bkerensa> =o lots of calls, e-mails etc
<philipballew> Nice! how many total man hours you think?
<bkerensa> Total I would say 3-4 solid
<bkerensa> and this Friday I still have to finalize the logistics and select food stuffs to be eaten
<bkerensa> I think we have about 25+ people coming as of now hopefully 30 by end of week :D
<bkerensa> The reason I put so much effort is because I'm hoping this kickstarts our loco back to life... It has been sputtering for some time :P
<philipballew> oh nice. yeah. ours is at a local cafe. I think that the place is gonna be good. were gonna have hopefully like 4-5 people. sometimes you have rendom people show up
<philipballew> i had a ubuntu hour once where 15 people came
<philipballew> the next month nobody
<philipballew> all depends on what people are up to
<philipballew> the loco has been fading bkerensa ?
<mikd> I can't  get the Workspace Switcher to work in the lancher
<bkerensa> Well yeah... See I never was involved in the loco until like the last release party and only like 5 people showed up and only three of us were actual team members... But since OSCON I took lead role and now IRC is active, we have meetings and are getting organized better
<bkerensa> apparently awhile back PNW Loco caused some sort of fallout when it got disbanded
<bkerensa> I dont know the whole story I just know WA, OR, ID used to be one loco or something =o
<philipballew> you moved there or something?
<philipballew> mikd, id see if the keybord controls work ctrl alt and your arrow keys
<bkerensa> Well yeah about four years ago but I have been using ubuntu for over three years I just kinda helped out in #ubuntu and on forums and also I volunteered at FreeGeek which distributes Ubuntu computers for free
<bkerensa> I really didnt know much about loco's until 5-6 months ago
<bkerensa> but even then I guess the loco has been asleep due to some rifts and the old leadership parting ways and such
<philipballew> i joined the loco last october when i came to a ubuntu hour. i stated getting in on irc stuff and then i help on here, and that stuff works.
<bkerensa> cool
<mikd> crtl alt and the arrow keys work
<philipballew> its been less then a year and im likin it. you were at oscon. I wanted to go. must have been nice
<bkerensa> philipballew: It was very fun a lot of work but still a excellent experience and meeting Jono and MarkDude was fun too
<philipballew> mikd, what happenswhen you press the button on the launcher?
<philipballew> bkerensa, you gonna come to scale?
<mikd> nothing
<bkerensa> philipballew: I wish I can't afford the travel and lodging costs :P plus my fiancee wouldnt like me being gone for that long :/ anyways I gotta hop to bed ttyl!
<philipballew> alright! ttyl
 * philipballew will be sleeping in the lax airport for scale
<philipballew> mikd, when did this happen
<mikd> after I messed with compiz
<philipballew> ah, i see. what did you do with ccsm
<mikd> I try'd to get the cube thing
<philipballew> ah. i have that installed.
<philipballew> i can help with this
<philipballew> what guide did you use
<mikd> it didn't work for me
<philipballew> well what did you use?
<mikd> I went to setting and checked everything that compiz
<philipballew> alright. im gonna have you able to get your cube goin
<mikd> but what about the Workswicher icon in the lancher
<philipballew> were gonna get that working.
<philipballew> and the cube to
<philipballew> but im gonna bring you back to your default settings
<mikd> ok
<philipballew> then ill help you enable the cube
<philipballew> open a terminal
<mikd> got one
<philipballew> try this and tell me what happens
<philipballew> unity -reset
<philipballew> i used that once, or something like that
<philipballew> maybe unity --reset
<philipballew> anything?
<philipballew> yeah try unity --reset
<mikd> just a sec
<philipballew> mikd, ^
<philipballew> ok
<mikd> I used "sudo unity --reset and six lines of stuff i don't uderstand
<philipballew> and i assume the workspace button doesnt work?
<mikd> I used "sudo unity  --reset "   and got six line of stuff thing i don't understand
<philipballew> no need for sude
<philipballew> *sudo
<mikd> *sudo  unity  --reset
<philipballew> no. just unity --reset
<philipballew> will do
<philipballew> mikd, hows it goin?
<x080> hi
<x080> how can i install vmware on ubuntu
<bioterror> !vmware
<ubot2`> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<x080> is there any apt-get command to install virtualBox
<bioterror> !virtualbox | x080
<ubot2`> x080: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<x080> thanks ubot2 & bioterror
<mtnz> hi evry1..
<mtnz> pls if anybody can help, i am with ubuntu 11.04, the only problem i get is that when it goes in hibernation , when i start again it bugs and freezes, the screen would go off even when i have set it never to go of..any solution?
<bioterror> open power preferences and disable hibernation
<mtnz> i did that is the problem
<kristjan> Hi, could anyone help me?
<Kentrel> Hi, there's something suddenly wrong with my sound. Everything comes out with a "buzz"... Is there a way to fix this without logging out or rebooting?
<bioterror> restart puleseaudio
<bioterror> pulseaudio
<bioterror> was it in terminal: pulseaudio -k
<bioterror> does not require sudo or root permissions
<Kentrel> yeah, I did something similar and it worked
<s-fox> Hello.
<clarkthehardy910> can someone help me get my webcam and mic to work in gmail again? I don't know what's wrong but the proper settings aren't being recognized and I don't know where to start.
<clarkthehardy910> I think there might be something wrong with my Java and flash in firefox I have 3.0 and my Chrome is version 9.0.597.98
<clarkthehardy910> im using dell mini that runs hardy heron
<clarkthehardy910> I can record sound in sound recorder, and cheese also works, but its a little slower than it used to be (about two months ago it was much faster)
<clarkthehardy910> skype also works fine
<clarkthehardy910> but my mic and webcam are not being detected by gmail anymore...do I need to reinstall the pluggin or something?
<bioterror> does both of them work with cheese?
<clarkthehardy910> yes, they both work in Cheese
<clarkthehardy910> just a little slower
<clarkthehardy910> than they used to be
<clarkthehardy910> and sometimes cheese fails to load
<clarkthehardy910> it just suddenly disappears from the bottom panel while loading
<clarkthehardy910> but usually by the second time it works again
<bioterror> I cant help with that
<bioterror> I've never owned a webcam
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks for the answer though I do appreciate it
<clarkthehardy910> how about fixing Java in firefox?
<clarkthehardy910> is it easy?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you want to change opensource java to oracles closed?
<clarkthehardy910> its not loading properly most of the time
<bioterror> yes
<clarkthehardy910> what does that involve and what are the risks?
<clarkthehardy910> I've been using the download from sun systems
<clarkthehardy910> i believe
<bioterror> dont download from oracle/sun microsystem
<clarkthehardy910> ok, whats the right thing to do?
<clarkthehardy910> do I have to reinstall firefox or do some crazy trouble shooting that takes more than 20 minutes?
<clarkthehardy910> because thats all ive got right now
<bioterror> enable partner repository, if you have not done it
<bioterror> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<bioterror> update package database
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> and then install
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin,fonts}
<bioterror> and remove the floss stuff:
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-{jre,jre-lib,jre-headless} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}
<clarkthehardy910> how do I check if ive got that repo added?
<bioterror> clarkthehardy910, from synaptic for example
<bioterror> PEDORO
<bioterror> who
<bioterror> wrong window :D
<pedro3005> i know you love me so
<bioterror> I do
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<clarkthehardy910> bioterror: im getting a command not found for add-apt-repository:
<clarkthehardy910> I think i've heard that this dell mini 9 had a version of ubuntu installed to it, that it can only get updates from certain sources
<clarkthehardy910> but Im going to try to add it via software sources
<clarkthehardy910> in the system section
<clarkthehardy910> gui
<philipballew> clarkthehardy910, just boot up with a live cd and copy all those sources to a text file then put them in the sources.list
<clarkthehardy910> dont have a live usb available right now, I guess I'll do it when I have more time, thanks philip
<philipballew> well i can send you my sources file
<philipballew> no problem
<clarkthehardy910> hmmm, thanks for your help, but it would still need a live cd or usb, and this is way too late for me already, I will give it a try in the morning (its 2:26 am here)
<clarkthehardy910> philipballew: bioterror: thanks so much!
<philipballew> no problem :)
<bioterror> hope you share the same version
<philipballew> bioterror, i was gonna check that :)
<bioterror> lsb_release -rcd
<clarkthehardy910> why do you suppose the gui run rooted will not let me add the a new source?
<clarkthehardy910> I can click the +add but after I paste in the APT line, the add button remains grayed out
<clarkthehardy910> bioterror: do you know what Im referring to?
<clarkthehardy910> I ran this command gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk which loaded it, but it still would not let me add the source
<clarkthehardy910> it used to let me add them
<philipballew> sudo apt-add-repository or however you spell it
<clarkthehardy910> yeah, terminal doesnt recognize that command
<clarkthehardy910> this is a dell funkified version
<philipballew> just re-install?
<philipballew> you have a good conection?
<clarkthehardy910> hahaha, yeah, i.ve been putting it off for far too long
<clarkthehardy910> Im not a computer wiz, just a geek that pretends to know what he's doing most of the time
<philipballew> clarkthehardy910, its pretty easy. trust me
<philipballew> your laptop should install just fine as all the hardware is gonna work just fine
<philipballew> so i want to set up a vpn server. how hard is that?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-31
<neil_slade> Hello. It is very early here in The UK, but hopefully someone somewhere else is online and can help me.
<neil_slade> I have tried using the irc ubuntu with Pidgin. In general it works well enough, but when I minimise Pidgin I do not get any notifications of chat activity. So some discussions last night went unnoticed.
<Unit193> You can change settings in Pidgin to get sound
<neil_slade> I am now giving Xchat another try. Ideally I want something that I can minimise that will not bother me with messages if someone just logs in and logs out again without sending a message, but I would like to know about any chat activity as soon as it happens and to not overlook anything. I have set the notification options in Xchat. I now need to minimise it and find out whether or not I am alerted to new messages when xch
<neil_slade> at is minimised to the system tray. Is there anyone who can send me a few test messages in a few minutes? Thanks for your suggestion Unit193, but I keep my speakers off most of the time, and if I am listening to music maybe Pidgins sound could be missed anyway. I need visual notifications that cannot be missed even if I am typing or moving between web pages at the time.
<neil_slade> I will minimise Xchat  now. If I do not notice and reply to your messages then I apologise, but for this test I must leave Xchat minimised for some time and see whether or not I am alerted to chat activity. Maybe some of you could just type test message for neil a few times. Thanks.
<Unit193> neil_slade: You should get this
<neil_slade> Thanks Unite193, but I think I will have to find another way of connecting to irc. I went away fora few minutes to make a cup of tea. Here in the UK I am having breakfast before going to work. I saw no notification of your message before maximising Xchat back to my screen. I will have to leave this for now and try and find something that will do what I want. What i really need is a program that can be minimised, but it's n
<neil_slade> otification messages stay on top of all other windows and stay there until cancelled. Pidgin and Xchat do not do what I want, I must keep searching. Thanks Unit193, I will disconnect in a few minutes and finish getting ready for work.
<M0hi> neil_slade: Added something to your alert notifications in settings?
<Unit193> There should be one in the icon bar for Xchat
<neil_slade> Yes, I've already enabled every alert setting I can find in Xchat. Thee was still nothing on my screen telling me about your message when Xchat was minimised. I had to maximise and read the message for knowing it was there.
<M0hi> neil_slade: you are in which version? 11.04 ?
<neil_slade> Yes, 11.04
<M0hi> are you using any docky? like AWN or some others?
<neil_slade> Thanks for your help Unit193 and M8hi, but I must disconnect now and get ready for work.
<Unit193> Well, tried
<golgotha> anybody on here
<philipballew> they should wait longer
<philipballew> how do i switch to a different theme in xubuntu
<bioterror> you change the look of bars and gtk theme
<bioterror> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/category/themes/
<philipballew> i know bioterror ive never used xubuntu before until last week
<philipballew> i was just wondering a way. i see this shows it :)
<bioterror> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17174207/screenshots/fluxbox_e17looksm.jpg damn good looking fluxbox
<bioterror> Unit193, ^^ check that
<Unit193> bioterror: Just did! That's DANG sweet!!
<bioterror> totally
<philipballew> Applications->Settings->User Interface Settings isnt there in 10.04 ?
<Unit193> Danit, now I have to add that to things to try :P
<bioterror> unit ;)
<philipballew> but i found it anyway
 * philipballew needs to try fluxbox
<bioterror> that thingie on the right is done with conky, the clock is LUA inside conky
<philipballew> what would someone recommend as a good lightweight music manager that still looks nice
<bioterror> you mean it should have library?
<G`> hi
<G`> `+v _G
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone here interested in looking at an iptables document I wrote ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/IPTables.odt
<pmackinney> Quick admin question- Running Ubuntu 10.4, I've set an alias for root in /etc/aliases, and I've tested that mail sent to root goes through, but I never get any system logs. I'm used to the root account getting a daily log summary. How to do this in Ubuntu?
<bodhi_zazen> quiet today =)
<Demon002> Has anyone managed a 11.04 Wubi install on Raid, if so do you know where the tutorial can be found?
<nghalion> helloeveryone
<nghalion> I have a problem in Ubuntu. where can i ask related questions?
<holstein> nghalion: this is a decent place... if you want, give the /topic a look and go for it :)
<nghalion> it's the first time for me here. and don't know exactly how things work
<nghalion> i had a problem that i googled for but found nothing. (maybe i didn't search right)
<nghalion> so i thought maybe i'll find my answer here
<nghalion> am i in the right place to troubleshoot ubuntu?
<nghalion> if not can someone please tell me where to ask
<urlin2u> nghalion, no matter waht channel getting to the point with an actaul question will be best served.
<urlin2u> what
<holstein> nghalion: sure... if you want, when you join a channel check out the /topic
<holstein> you can literally type "/topic"
<nghalion> thanks
<holstein> here, for example, you will see the part about "Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask"
<nghalion> noticed that now :)
<holstein> nghalion: no worries, and its pretty relaxed here
<nghalion> ya it seems like it
<holstein> but, the busy channels can be noticably more strict, and for good reason
<nghalion> strict in what way?
<nghalion> i thought this is to learn more about ubuntu
<holstein> !ask | nghalion
<ubot2`> nghalion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<holstein> nghalion: like.. you might get that in a channel
<holstein> again... no worries, its part of the learning process to see what its like on both sides
<nghalion> !ask | nghalion
<ubot2`> nghalion, please see my private message
<nghalion> thank u ubot2
<nghalion> and sorry for cothering
<nghalion> bothering*
<holstein> nah, thats what ubot2` is for
<nghalion> :)
<holstein> you can query that bot and ask questions
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nghalion> i sure will
<holstein> anyways.. whats up nghalion ?
<nghalion> well
<nghalion> i recently resized my HDD (ubuntu installed on it) and now the mount point shows as /sdb instead of /media. this cuzed problems with folder links and similar stuff.
<holstein> what changed?
<holstein> what is expecting /media?
<holstein> you can always mount partitions as /whatever
<nghalion> for example: one of my drives was located in /media/storage now it's /media/sdb6
<nghalion> i can change that how?
<holstein> you can always just mount it over at /media/storage
<holstein> im not sure how or why it has changed
<holstein> this has to be an extra drive or partition
<holstein> nghalion: why dont you run something like this in a terminal
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<nghalion> i did
<holstein> and paste bin that here...
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and you can let me know what is what, and whats doing what, why
<Unit193> If he has pastebinit installed he can do   sudo blkid |pastebinit
<holstein> Unit193: :)
<nghalion> thanks for the tip unit193
<nghalion> ok done
<Unit193> holstein: Didn't someone say somthing about s/fdisk -l/blkid/ anyway?
<nghalion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679247/
<holstein> nghalion: biab...
<nghalion> ?
<nghalion> didn't get u
<holstein> nghalion: im back now
 * holstein looking
<holstein> nghalion: so... sda is windows, and sdb is linux
<nghalion> ya
<holstein> you say you resized something? what?
<nghalion> plus a NTFS partion with linux
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> wheres that?
<holstein> sdb6 ?
<nghalion> ya
<nghalion> i added an extra partion and deleted it later
<nghalion> so i thought everything went back the way it was
<nghalion> but i ended up with this problem
<holstein> what problem?
<holstein> i guess im just not sure what the deal is
<nghalion> the naming problem
<holstein> you have a couple 'red flags' for me
<holstein> you have linux install on an ntfs paritition
<holstein> and im still not clear on what the naming problem is
<nghalion> ok
<holstein> if that directory exists
<holstein> you can mount that partition to it
<nghalion> ya it does
<nghalion> u know
<nghalion> it's not a big deal
<holstein> you can set that up in /ets/fstab if you want
<nghalion> i'll try that
<holstein> nghalion: i wouls start from the beginning and really think about what is where and why
<holstein> would*
<nghalion> sure
<holstein> especially now since you are arguably at the beginning
<nghalion> i'll try to resolve it
<holstein> you could blow out all the linux partitions, get windows where/how you want it
<nghalion> if i need anything i'll sure get back to u
<holstein> and reinstall, and not be out anything but 20 or 30 minuts
<holstein> minutes*
<nghalion> but reinstalling will wipe ubuntu out
<holstein> sux to get too far down the road and realize you got the disk in a way that you dont like :/
<nghalion> i dont want that now
<nghalion> if that's the only way
<nghalion> i'll do it later
<holstein> nghalion: sure.. you dont have to, im sure you can sort it out :)
<holstein> if i cant help, we'll find someone who can
<nghalion> thanks a million holstein appreciate your help greatly
<holstein> nghalion: anytime
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-01
<philipballew> hey holstein you around?
<holstein> philipballew: i am... whats up?
<philipballew> i'm makin my ubuntu wiki better and was wondering how yo did your box's at the top so nice?
<philipballew> your kinda a pro at that part
<holstein> philipballew: i actually stole them from someone
<holstein> with permission
<holstein> philipballew: you can just hit the edit button and grab what you like :)
<holstein> and edit it to fit what you need
<holstein> i used the beginners team header becuase i thought it was most appropriate
<philipballew> alright :)
<philipballew> sounds good
<Neoncamouflage> Anybody here know where I might find the sound device location in Ubuntu 10.10? Was told to check /dev/dsp and /dev/sound/dsp but I have neither.
<holstein> Neoncamouflage: i would try a few things... open a terminal and type
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> if its a usb interface, use lsusb
<holstein> you want to see it one of those places... then.. you want to run these 2
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> feel free to pastebin any of that Neoncamouflage and i'll see if i can help interpret
<Neoncamouflage> A Python module called tkSnack needs access to my sound device, what I"m trying to find here. I'll see if I can find it in the list.
<holstein> Neoncamouflage: so, you have sound?
<holstein> this is not a 'i dont have sound' issue?
<Neoncamouflage> Oh, no, I already had that issue, solved it myself.
<holstein> :)
<Neoncamouflage> This is an issue of tkSnack needing to be able to utilize my speakers, and it's unable to do so
<holstein> Neoncamouflage: not sure if i'll be much help with the coding... i'll leave it to some others :)
<Neoncamouflage> Well my only issue is locating where my sound device is
<Neoncamouflage> looked it up, but it
<Neoncamouflage> s not in the two directories it's supposed to be
<holstein> Neoncamouflage: you can pop in #opensourcemusicians real quick and ask
<holstein> Neoncamouflage: someone in #ardour might know as well, but thats pretty far OT
<Neoncamouflage> Cool, thanks
<ktwohig9> hello folks: ubuntu 11.04 installed 7 days ago. Sony F series laptop. Hooked up to panasonic 32" TV via HDMI - video is fine, no audio. Any ideas?
<holstein> ktwohig9: sure
<holstein> open up a terminal... run the command
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> see if you see anything there
<holstein> theres some great tips here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ktwohig9> 2 devices intel based, 4 devices nvidia
<holstein> ktwohig9: thats good
<ktwohig9> nvidia seems to be the HDMI
<holstein> ktwohig9: get some headphones, and make sure the sound works otherwise
<holstein> i would be *very* surprised if that audio works out of HDMI
<ktwohig9> yes i can get sound via headphones or the laptop's speakers
<holstein> ktwohig9: i would just get that kind of adapter, and run that audio to whatever
<ktwohig9> oh ok. Kinda figured that but since it works in win 7 I figured worth a shot
<holstein> you should let nvidia know
<ktwohig9> I will and thanks
<holstein> ktwohig9: sure :)
<holstein> you could poke around for bug reports too
<holstein> im not 100% by any means
<jpk> I'm trying to figure out what I need to run on the ubuntu side so I can use my RealVnc client on my XP box?
<holstein> jpk: depends on what version you are running
<holstein> i use whats built in to lucid
<holstein> from the terminal... vino-preferences
<jpk> ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> you can install vino if you dont have it
<bodhizazen> doh - not vino
<holstein> you can just any vnc server in the repos though
<holstein> bodhizazen: what is it now?
<bodhizazen> freenx
<bodhizazen> vnc / vino is insecure
<holstein> well... im assuming its local
<bodhizazen> 'lo holstein
<jpk> I downloaded x11VNC server but not sure how or if compatible with RealVNC on windows side
<holstein> i shouldnt though...
<holstein> bodhizazen: o/
<holstein> jpk: it should work fine
<holstein> you can try it and see
<bodhizazen> yes but if the route has UPnP you are sort of opening a deep , dark pit
<bodhizazen> it is jpk
<bodhizazen> x11vnc uses a shared X11 session, so you will have to be logged in @ ubuntu
<Unit193> Or run it with root to get to GDM
<jpk> This is internal network and I can ping my ubuntu box from my windows machine
<bodhizazen> jpk, be sure to firewall it
<bodhizazen> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5900:5910 -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 -j DROP
<jpk> Confused - What do I run on the ubuntu side? Do I download the RealVnc Server?
<jpk> I don't want to open any dark pit.
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc
<bodhizazen> VNC is the most common crack on the ubuntu forums as it is insecure
<bodhizazen> You really should use ssh
<bodhizazen> or freenx, freenx is both faster and more secure
<holstein> yeah, jpk, i was assuming you were local when i suggested vino
<bodhizazen> If you are going to use a vnc server on your lan, you need to firewall it
<Unit193> But doesn't always work
<bodhizazen> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5900:5910 -s ! 192.168.0.0/24 -j DROP
<bodhizazen> Also, does your router have UPnP ?
<bodhizazen> you should disable that ( UPnP )
<bodhizazen> Unit193, nothing always works =)
<Unit193> bodhizazen: I was kinda sad that I couldn't use *NX
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bodhizazen> Freenx is a bit of a hassle to set up, granted, but it is a faster protocol and more secure, so it is sort of a win win
<Unit193> Didn't exactly work with Xubuntu though
<bioterror> I've never really seen the benefit for remote desktop in *nix
<jpk> I just want to be able to see my ubuntu desktop from my windows xp box using RealVNC viewer free Edition
<bioterror> as the shell is more powerfull
<bioterror> hardly nothing I cannot do
<bodhizazen> jpk, I understand that, it is easy to do, but you need to be sure to secure it =)
<bioterror> "oh you could add torrents to your client!" but that can be done with http ;)
<holstein> theres always teamviewer :)
<bodhizazen> jpk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc
<bodhizazen> teamviewer is nice
<holstein> i dont leave it on, but i leave it installed on most boxes i work on now
<jpk> bodhizazen - my modem has UPnP
<jpk> Is that what you mean by securing?
<bodhizazen> do you know what UPnP is jpk ?
<jpk> Not really
<bodhizazen> =)
<holstein> universal plug n play?
<holstein> auto detection?
<bodhizazen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
<holstein> cool :)
<jpk> I see that
<holstein> i know enough to be dangerous on a network
<jpk> Does that allow other to see into my lan?
<bodhizazen> It means you router detects servers, like say VNC, and automatically forwards them, meaning they are accessible outside you LAN
<bodhizazen> Makes the LAN "easy" to use
<bodhizazen> a little too easy
<jpk> So disable and use vino
<bodhizazen> disable UPnP yes
<bodhizazen> then you should be "OK" with vino
<jpk> I'll disable then try the vino, thanks
<jpk> Vino is freeware
<bodhizazen> yes
<bodhizazen> vino is the default VNC server in Ubuntu
<jpk> Maybe it is already on here?
<jpk> Yes/NO?
<holstein> i can only say for sure about lucid
<holstein> and its in there by default
<holstein> i havent looked/noticed since then
<jpk> When I typed it in I got Remote Desktop
<jpk> Can I use Remote Desktop?
<bodhizazen> Remote Desktop == vino
<jpk> Any configuration?
<bodhizazen> set a password =)
<jpk> Do I just start it up?
<holstein> try running vino-preferences
<jpk> From a command line
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<holstein> jpk: however you want to run it... alt+F2, terminal, its in the menu somewhere... remote desktop? something like that
<jpk> thanks
<strickly> anyone alive commares?
<bioterror> hardly
<strickly> haha thats what it seems
<strickly> :)
<philipballew> Hey strickly
<strickly> sup philipballew
<philipballew> doin the nightly neverending homework!
<strickly> ah whats it about?
<philipballew> well strickly its history homework and math homework
<philipballew> i bet your jealious
<strickly> ah ok, not something I would enjoy myself most def
<philipballew> college is fun!
<strickly> hha if you say so
<raubvogel> I have a hp pavilion dv6700 laptop with a  broadcom 94312 wireless card and Ubuntu 10.10.  ifconfig and lshw -C network have no problem seeing card. And I can see the networks around here, but when I try to join a WPA protected one, I can enter the password but it will not connect.
<philinux> raubvogel: try this from the terminal. sudo apt-get install --reinstall wpasupplicant
<raubvogel> philinux: done
<raubvogel> now try again?
<philinux> yep
<philinux> you may need to reboot dunno
<raubvogel> It did not work; let's try rebooting first
<raubvogel> Did not work.
<raubvogel> If it is relevant I am using the broadcom b43 proprietary driver
<raubvogel> since this is a 4312 LP-PHY card
<philinux> raubvogel: I'm not a network expert but other peeps seem to have same problem maybe a solution too. http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=uubntu+cant+join+wpa&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=xOo&channel=fs&gl=uk&source=hp&q=uubntu+10.10+cant+join+wpa&pbx=1&oq=uubntu+10.10+cant+join+wpa&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=347762l349356l0l349981l6l6l0l0l0l0l209l933l0.5.1l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp
<philinux> =b3d545919201a9f2&biw=1229&bih=859
<philinux> err sorry bad link
<raubvogel> On my other laptop I solved the problem by replacing the broadcom with an atheros card
<philinux> Google this "ubuntu 10.10 can't join wpa"
<philinux> Have you looked in system Admin hardware drivers. I guess you have
<Antonio007> can you  help with  ndiswrapper compilation?
<Antonio007> when compiling the package ndiswrappe I get Unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer
<learner> i am here on behalf of my frnd. who is using ubuntu 10.10. he has configured internet mobil connection (reliance netconnect) and gprs conection it was working fine sudennly yesterday he is not able to connect and there is a exclamation mark in his network applet saying tat network manager is not running.
<learner> pls suggest some solution
<learner> problem with ubuntu network manager
<Raweed> Hey, has anyone on here sucessfully installed ubuntu 11.04 onto an external HDD im having issues ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-02
<tabaxter> Quick question: I'm running a Brother HL-5340D printer on natty and it is running really slow (stopping and starting after each page) at 600dpi (which under windows it ran much faster), could someone point me in the direction of where I might look to get it going faster?
<holstein> i have a 5250DN
<holstein> i remember just going through some drivers at some point
<tabaxter> I've got the right drivers off the brother website IIRC, is it maybe something to do with the method I used to set it up?
<holstein> hmmm.. not sure
<holstein> tabaxter: im on lucid
<holstein> i cant imagine that would be the problem though...
<holstein> tabaxter: is this something that used to work well?
<tabaxter> on windows, yes. This is the first time I've set it up under ubuntu.
<holstein> tabaxter: i would probably try whatever drivers ubuntu suggests
<tabaxter> thanks.
<holstein> maybe, just remove the pringer, and see what automagically happens
<holstein> tabaxter: then try stepping through a few of those drivers, assuming there are other ones
<holstein> tabaxter: seems like its gotta be a driver thing, and i would expect the one you are using to be the best one
<holstein> but... whatever...
<tabaxter> thanks. It's just frustrating. I can probably knock the print quality down in the worse case.
<holstein> tabaxter: yeah... its not cool when that happens... if it helps, ive used several brother printers with ubuntu with good results
<holstein> so... dont give up yet :)
<tabaxter> cheers
<holstein> tabaxter: theres this...http://palobc.brividocosmico.org/?p=101
<holstein> suggests the drivers you are probably useing already from http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<philipballew> maybe ill ask in the server channel
<daveNZ> Ok, New to this so don't know if it is working or not. Message says " channel is invite only". So, how do I get invite
<urlin2u> nope for everyone.
<daveNZ> Okay, so looks like I am in. Would like to introduce myself. I am Dave and i live in Taranaki New zealand. Been using Ubuntu for about 4 months and loving it so far
<urlin2u> cool welcome to the darkside.:D
<urlin2u> we like to joke occasionally.
<daveNZ> I have bought a Toshiba satellitie A 10 for crashing and thrashing about with various Linux distros but having trouble getting it to boot from USB
<urlin2u> how are you loading the thumb with the ISO?
<daveNZ> I am wondering if I can download a boot installer to CD and us that to kick the toshiba over to boot from usb
<urlin2u> plop http://www.plop.at/
<daveNZ> Okay, thanks for that will have a look later. the Toshiba should boot from usb but may be the format.
<Yolam> anyone seen distort3d around lately ?
<InfiniteSet> Hello all, I wanted to play Dwarf Fortress on Ubuntu, and it said I needed to install some certain libraries: GTK+ 2+, SDL 1.2+, SDL_image, libgl, libglu
<InfiniteSet> How do I check if I already have these libraries installed and how do I install them if I don't have them already?
<bodhi_zazen> anyone here any good with mod rewrite ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-03
<SoItBegins> Hello?
<SoItBegins> I've got a MacBook Pro that I just got, used
<SoItBegins> I'm planning to triple-boot from it.
<SoItBegins> As such, I've got a small drive (20GB) to install Ubuntu onto.
<SoItBegins> My only issue is,
<SoItBegins> 32 bit, or 64 bit?
<SoItBegins> And what is the difference, practically speaking?
<ashams> SoItBegins: Hi
<SoItBegins> Hi.
<ashams> SoItBegins: it depends on your machines type
<SoItBegins> It's a MacBook Pro with an Intel Core 2 Duo.
<ashams> SoItBegins: let me check
<ashams> SoItBegins: almost a 32
<SoItBegins> Almost?
<ashams> SoItBegins: yeah ;)
<SoItBegins> So... I should install the 32-bit version, then.
<ashams> yes sure
<SoItBegins> OK, thanks!
<ashams> SoItBegins: yw :D
<ashams> best wishes
<SoItBegins> Thank you— see ya
<SoItBegins> Hello!
<SoItBegins> I'm writing this from the Ubuntu LiveCD I'm getting ready to install on my MacBook Pro.
<SoItBegins> Quick question, though...
<SoItBegins> Presently, I've got the MacBook's HD divided into two parts:
<SoItBegins> 150 GB for Mac OS X,
<SoItBegins> and 50 GB for Windows.
<SoItBegins> Can I install BOTH Windows and Ubuntu on the 50GB? And be able to boot to either?
<pleia2> I don't know about macs specifically, but on any other system that would be fine
<SoItBegins> How would I handle switching between the OSes?
<IAmNotThatGuy> pleia2, or what about wubi ?
<pleia2> SoItBegins: again, I don't know about macs but on a regular system it uses a boot loader called grub to select which OS you want to boot in to
<SoItBegins> Oh. Right.
<IAmNotThatGuy> SoItBegins, you can install Ubuntu inside windows though. Let me find a good channel to ask this question
<SoItBegins> See, I read that Macs have to use Darwin bootloader, or you can't boot Mac OS X...
<SoItBegins> (The MacBook already has OS X installed. I'm putting Ubuntu and Windows on.)
<philipballew> SoItBegins, you need the rmi app i beleive
<philipballew> i think its called that
<SoItBegins> Hmm.
<SoItBegins> Do you think it would be better if I took this to the general channel?
<philipballew> well actually what mac book you have?
<SoItBegins> MacBook Pro, circa 2008 I believe.
<SoItBegins> Intel Core 2 Duo processor family.
<SoItBegins> There's this one guide
<SoItBegins> http://modmyi.com/forums/installation/352141-dual-triple-boot-guide-osx86-linux-mac-windows.html
<SoItBegins> That says I'll have to make three partitions; I can't install BOTH Ubuntu and Windows on the same partition.
<philipballew> no, you can not
<philipballew> id make 3 if it was me
<SoItBegins> Oh, never mind then.
<SoItBegins> If it's separate partitions, then I'm pretty sure I know what to do
<philipballew> wubi will run., but its not running ubuntu as well as it could
<SoItBegins> Thanks for all of your help.
<philipballew> for sure :)
<philipballew> id rather run osx then windows, but ubuntu would be better probably
<kristian-aalborg> hiya holstein
<thewrath> how can i get text between point a and point b in a text string
<geirha> In a shell? with the string in a variable?
<geirha> var2=${var1#*"point a"} var2=${var2%"point b"*}
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/100
<dr0pb3ar> g'day everyone.
<dr0pb3ar> I have recently bought a new netbook and want to have windows and ubuntu on it. I have installed ubuntu before I shrunk my windows partition right down. Now there is a large unallocated section. I have booted into ubuntu 11.04 and 10.10 to use gparted to resize the ubuntu parition but it has a key symbol next to it and says that it is in use... any suggestions on how to "un-busy" it?
<holstein> dr0pb3ar: you want to do that from a live CD
<holstein> you'll need to have the hard drive unmounted, and you *should* be able to get what you want done
<dr0pb3ar> thanks for your help. I just figured it out. I had to right click on "linux-swap" and click "swap off". I don't quite understand what that did but it fixed the problem and got rid of the key
<geirha> Yeah, the liveCD will look for a swap drive on your harddrive and use one if it finds one
<geirha> *swap partition
<geirha> Gives your session more virtual memory, which should make it slightly faster
<geirha> No wait, what am I saying.
<dr0pb3ar> that makes sense.
<dr0pb3ar> well i'm just glad I figured it out.
<dr0pb3ar> thanks for the help
<geirha> Yeah, that's what matters. :)
<dr0pb3ar> see you all later
<BlueFox> New install 10.04 dual boot xp pro white screen at start up.
<BlueFox> have spent days trying to figure out why. Any suggestions?
<urlin2u> BlueFox, do you know your GPU
<ashams> BlueFox: can you see the Grub boot menu?
<urlin2u> recovery and failsafe should do the trick if grub menu shows
<ashams> urlin2u: yeah, but we need to make which OS brings that white screen
<urlin2u> for sure they went off just as we wanted to help.
<urlin2u> patience is a virtue in these cases.
<urlin2u> ashams, go for it .
<ashams> urlin2u: patience worked fine :D
<ashams> Blue-Fox: hi again
<Blue-Fox> hi
<ashams> so that white screen shows up while booting Ubuntu?
<Blue-Fox> yes it does
<Blue-Fox> i can hear the sound at startup but only a white screen
<ashams> Does Ubuntu continues to load normally?
<Blue-Fox> no it just sits there with white screen and cant see cursor
<Blue-Fox> the only way i can get it to boot is by changing  boot order to cd and  boot with  live cd
<ashams> Blue-Fox: Have you tried to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Blue-Fox> I don't remember trying that but will try it
<ashams> Blue-Fox: if you did and it showed a login prompt, then it's an Xorg bug
<InfoLoco> hi people, I need some help please.
<InfoLoco> I'm working with Xubuntu. I would like to include X11NVCserver when the system boots ...
<InfoLoco> It is very complex for me, because it's my first time working with XFCE
<Blue-Fox> One of the things I tried was to change the log in screen settings to Gnome Failsafe which helped to a degree but for some reason the failsafe mode would not let me access the wireless router. Another thing that happened was the unlock button in the login screen settings window stopped working (It was stuck).
<ashams> Blue-Fox: I think this is normal in failsafe mode
<Blue-Fox> ok
<Blue-Fox> deleted the partitions and now here I am stuck again with having to boot up with the Ubuntu CD in the CD drive.
<ashams> Blue-Fox: that's bad
<Blue-Fox> iam learning what not to do
<ashams> Blue-Fox: you were trying to install it again?
<Blue-Fox> i did install it again and am using it now
<Blue-Fox> same problem as before white screen without using the live cd
<ashams> Blue-Fox: it can be just a corruption while installation.
<ashams> Blue-Fox: I'll research further
<Blue-Fox> i did see some errors messages at the end of the install when the cd door opened
<Blue-Fox> thank you very much ashams!
<ashams> Blue-Fox: yw, but wait, I finding some interesting results
<Blue-Fox> ok
<ashams> Blue-Fox: Do you have nvedia chipset?
<Blue-Fox> not sure how is the best way to check
<ashams> Blue-Fox: No need, please just hit Ctrl+Alt+1 then use instructions here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/white-screen-of-death-in-ubuntu-post-nvidia-driver-install-558913/#post2774083
<ashams> Blue-Fox: Sorry I meant Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ashams> Blue-Fox: it'll ask you for your login name and password
<ashams> Blue-Fox: Please just hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 then use instructions here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/white-screen-of-death-in-ubuntu-post-nvidia-driver-install-558913/#post2774083
<ashams> InfoLoco: Hey, sorry for late response
<ashams> InfoLoco: Please check this: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/395703-run-command-xfce-startup.html#post1873187
<InfoLoco> omg Np,
<InfoLoco> Thsk for answer indeed
<ashams> InfoLoco: yw, hope it helps :D
<InfoLoco> Opensuse? Nop, im using xubuntu
<InfoLoco> k, thks
<ashams> InfoLoco: I couldn't find a difference between the 2 cases
<InfoLoco> k, thks
<ashams> InfoLoco: Doesn't have the 'Xfce 4 Autostarted Applications' app in yours?
<ashams> InfoLoco: k, best wishes
<InfoLoco> Your instructions works!!! Im Happy Now
<BlueFox> thank you ashams  i think this is my video card not sure: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<InfoLoco> Thank You
<ashams> InfoLoco: yw
<ashams> BlueFox: What did the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' make?
<BlueFox> i didn't do the command because i could not find what to do in the information on the website
<BlueFox> i will try it and let you know
<ashams> BlueFox: Oh, sorry, my mistake
<ashams> BlueFox: we can do it step by step
<BlueFox> i may need to use another computer because when I am in the terminal i cant see this screen
<BlueFox> ok now i figurer it out
<ashams> BlueFox: Great, what was that?
<BlueFox> i am not sure what information you need now
<ashams> BlueFox: np, just try to fix it, and let me know when you do it :D
<BlueFox> ok thanks for taking the time to help. I am so new at this it may take me some time to figure out everything. Thank you again
<BlueFox> Ashams,  you fixed my sons's computer. It now works seamlessly without the live CD. A big THANK YOU to Ashams your the best!!
<ashams> BlueFox: yw, best wishes for you and your son :D
<BlueFox> Thank you i will be sure and tell him all you have done.
<urlin2u> a smattering of applause from the peanut gallery ashams
<urlin2u> for*
<ashams> urlin2u: Thank you :D
<sebsebseb> hi
<ashams> sebsebseb: Hi
<sebsebseb> ashams: hi
<ashams> sebsebseb: Need help?
<sebsebseb> ashams: nope
<ashams> sebsebseb: Great :P
<SoItBegins> Help! I just installed Ubuntu, and instead of the GNOME window system that was on the LiveCD, I've got this Unity system which I'm having serious trouble with. How do I switch back?
<SoItBegins> Alternately, are there some preferences I can change to get it more like it was on the LiveCD (with an application bar at the bottom, no Launcher, the Ubuntu menu displays categories instead of a big search thing...)
<SoItBegins> ....going to ask over in #ubuntu.
<Unit193> SoItBegins: There should be a "fallback" mode in the login screen
<SoItBegins> And I can make that permanent?
<ashams> SoItBegins: There's an option down there
<ashams> SoItBegins: and it's permanent
<Unit193> Unless you change it back ;)
<SoItBegins> Oh, good. Thank you!
<SoItBegins> OK, got another one for you
<SoItBegins> I'm running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro
<SoItBegins> Is there a way I can interchangeably use Command in place of the Control key?
<SoItBegins> (So I can still do Cmnd+Q to quit something, for instance.)
<SoItBegins> As it is, I can tell pressing the command key does *something*, but I'm not really sure what.
<ashams> SoItBegins: That's a hard one
 * ashams Researching
<Unit193> Winkey isn't it?
<SoItBegins> When I run Windows, Windows uses it as the Winkey, yes.
<Unit193> Yeah, that's what I was saying, I thinks it's the win/meta key in Ubuntu
<ashams> SoItBegins: would you please check System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, and see if it has what you're looking for?
<SoItBegins> Hang on
 * ashams hanging on
<SoItBegins> Keyboard Shortcuts doesn't seem to have much, but Keyboard Layouts has something that might be useful.
<SoItBegins> Regarding key behaviors...
<SoItBegins> (System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts tab)
<SoItBegins> Yeah, in 'Keyboard Layout Options', we have
<ashams> SoItBegins: Aren't you trying to use the Ctrl key instead of WinKey ?
<SoItBegins> No, I'm trying to use the WinKey instead of the Ctrl key.
<SoItBegins> So that if an app has the keyboard shortcut Ctrl+V to paste, I can press (WinKey)+V instead.
<ashams> Oh! I see
 * ashams researching more
<ashams> SoItBegins: It takes some time, I'll try asking ppl
<SoItBegins> OK, thanks.
<jeffreyjones744> i have a problem with a hp laptop which ubuntu 10.04 lts is installed. the laptop will not turn off when you power down. any help
<SoItBegins> Ashams: I'm going to be off for just a second - Software updates.
<ashams> SoItBegins: ok
<SoItBegins> Back.
<SoItBegins> Hey, I solved the keys problem!
<SoItBegins> The trick is to go into System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts tab, then click Options,
<SoItBegins> and then, under 'Alt/Win key behavior', select "Control is mapped to Win keys (and the usual Ctrl keys)".
<SoItBegins> And then restart.
<ashams> SoItBegins: Great :)
<SoItBegins> Thanks for your help
<ashams> SoItBegins: Rather thank you for the new info
<ashams> :D
<SoItBegins> The trick is the restart. I tried messing with that box before and it didn't do anything until I restarted.
<ashams> yeah, it's not mentioned anywhere
<ashams> they should add such note to the app
<ashams> jeffreyjones744: Hi
<SoItBegins> ashams: Actually, here's another question for you.
<SoItBegins> I have Mac OS X installed on a partition on another drive.
<ashams> SoItBegins: yes
<SoItBegins> I foolishly forgot to allow others access to my OS X user account, so I'm trying to access my files with little avail.
<SoItBegins> Even using sudo just has Ubuntu still say "you're not the owner, you can't change the permissions"; do I need to use the command line to unlock the files, or do I just have to boot into OS X and do it there?
<ashams> SoItBegins: I think I khnow how to
<ashams> Hit Alt+F2, then type gksu, it'll open a box, type nautilus, enjoy your files
<ashams> this will alow you to read use nautilus as a root, you can then change permissions of those files
<SoItBegins> Whoa, cool.
<SoItBegins> Uh-oh.
<ashams> SoItBegins: problem?
<SoItBegins> Journaled HFS+ drive = read-only.
<SoItBegins> I know how to fix this one, fortunately.
<ashams> SoItBegins: What's the trick?
<SoItBegins> Boot into OS X, turn journaling off.
<SoItBegins> Not optimal, but it works.
<SoItBegins> ashams?
<SoItBegins> I found a solution to the user thing, too.
<SoItBegins> One more elegant than the permissions...
<ashams> SoItBegins: Really, what is it?
<SoItBegins> I read an article on the web, that said if you change your UID to that of the equivalent Mac OS X user, you gain that user's permissions.
<SoItBegins> So I did.
<SoItBegins> Full access.
<ashams> SoItBegins: Hey, that's so smart
<SoItBegins> The only catch is that you have to modify /etc/login for it to accept User#502 as a valid user in the login screen thereafter.
<SoItBegins> I think the article was on LifeHacker.
<ashams> SoItBegins: I'll find it
<SoItBegins> Oh, here we go.
<SoItBegins> superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<ashams> SoItBegins: Cooool :D
<SoItBegins> Thanks for all your help and getting me started on this!
<ashams> SoItBegins: Thanks to you tooooooooo :D
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-04
<SoItBegins> Question: Does Ubuntu have contextual menus? And how can you bring them up on a single-button mouse?
<urlin2u> SoItBegins, could you give a definition of contextual menus
<SoItBegins> Menus containing commands, which appear at the location of your mouse cursor containing commands tailored to what you have clicked on, when you right-click (Windows) or Ctrl-click (Mac OS X).
<urlin2u> SoItBegins, you using a apple mouse?
<SoItBegins> No. An apple laptop trackpad.
<urlin2u> ah, hmm not sure there are right click menu's not sure om your setup how though, sorry
<urlin2u> on*
<SoItBegins> OK... thank you.
<urlin2u> SoItBegins, found this though it is possible.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa#Fix_Touchpad
<urlin2u> SoItBegins, check this out in synaptic emulates the mouse with keys.  mouseemu
<No_> i am sorry  i am off topic. but maybe you know how to install stardics on windows
<urlin2u> No_, #windows is where you need to be
<No_> sorry but i need it for work
<No_> but i still need ubuntu performance :)
<urlin2u> No_, we help on dualbootng issues, but can't on windows only.
<No_> ok i try search myself, still thanx
<PsiKloPx> Hiya
<Unit193> !hi
<ubot2`> Factoid 'hi' not found
<Unit193> Bah, it's on some. Howdy and good day!
<bobweaver> any one here that can help me write a script
<bobweaver> bash
<bobweaver> should be real easy I just dont understand awk and sed
<geirha> bobweaver: for f in *.desktop; do echo mv "$f" "$(awk -F= '$1=="Name"{print $2".desktop";exit}' "$f")"; done
<geirha> Added an echo for testing in there.
<aleixosk_> hello everybody, I've tried to resize a partition with gparted a couple of times and it would freeze every time. All I know is it was "scanning inode table" as it freezed. Can anyone recommend me another program or help me solve the problem?
<jp_Hranice> palimpsest
<aleixosk> hello everybody, I've tried to resize a partition with gparted a couple of times and it would freeze every time. All I know is it was "scanning inode table" as it freezed. Can anyone recommend me another program or help me solve the problem?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I made a holstein yesterday - found two gigs of memory in a pile of garbage ;)
<cinematic> Hello anyone home?
<cinematic> I am having alot of trouble booting from USB on my macbook pro 4,1. I want to install on a small 20GB partition formatted in FAT32, I followed instructions for creating a usb install on the ubuntu wiki, but when i try to boot all i get is either no bootable device or non-system disk. Any other suggestions?
<holstein> hey cinematic
<cinematic> hello holstein
<holstein> i would burn a CD
<cinematic> I would if I could, however my superdrive is toast
<holstein> cinematic: well, you'll need to troubleshoot why your macbook is not booting USB
<cinematic> I was told that the 11.10b1 build fixed the booting on macs
<holstein> cinematic: i booted 10.04 on a mac
<holstein> i would go to another machine
<cinematic> from usb?
<holstein> confirm that the stick is good
<holstein> then, troubleshoot from there
<cinematic> Should i create the boot drive on windows?
<holstein> cinematic: i read the the macbook couldnt boot USB
<holstein> i have an older one though
<holstein> cinematic: its not the creation, its the testing
<cinematic> I have a 4,1 early 2008
<holstein> right now.. you have a USB stick that you dont know if it works or now
<holstein> not*
<cinematic> Ive tried it on 2 sticks
<holstein> so, i would want to confirm it works on something that for sure boot USB
<holstein> cinematic: right, but you dont know if its the mac, or the way you are making the sticks
<holstein> it literally wont hurt to confirm that what you are making is bootable
<cinematic> hold on im gonna test the stick on a windows laptop
<holstein> then, you dont have to wonder... is the stick bad? or is the mac not booting USB
<holstein> not that the stick is bad... just inproperly configured
<holstein> bad image
<holstein> whatever...
<geirha> Also, please note that you can't install Ubuntu on a FAT32 filesystem. You'll have to remove that partition and create one with ext4 or similar. You can do that from the usb once you get it to boot though.
<cinematic> what key lets you choose boot order
<cinematic> F9?
<holstein> cinematic: thats really based on that particular machine
<holstein> thats the issue
<holstein> i cant tell you that
<holstein> its on a per/machine basis
<cinematic> its an old windows laptop
<cinematic> not my mac
<holstein> cinematic: doesnt matter
<cinematic> it usually only 1 of 3 keys
<holstein> for my asus eee's its esc
<holstein> ive seen f9, f10, options in the bios
<cinematic> as in eeepc?
<holstein> if could be anything
<holstein> eeepc netbook
<holstein> yeah
<geirha> The manual for the computer will tell you
<holstein> i mean, if you would like some help googling, i'll do that, but i need to know the modle
<holstein> model
<cinematic> its F12
<cinematic> its not booting off usb on this machine either, so it has to be creation error
<holstein> :)
<holstein> there you go
<holstein> i use unetbootin
<holstein> ive used that from win and lin
<cinematic> the mac build of that isnt very good
<holstein> i would check the md5 sum of whatever image you downloaded as well
<holstein> cinematic: ?
<holstein> i would say whatever you are using is *not* very good
<holstein> ;)
<cinematic> I was doing it through terminal
<holstein> cinematic: you trying to dd it over?
<cinematic> yeah
<holstein> you're supposed to be able to dd the new ones
<holstein> i havent tried it yet
<cinematic> which iso should i use?
<cinematic> the regular 11.04?
<holstein> cinematic: thats a matter of opinion
<holstein> im running 10.04, the latest LTS
<holstein> pretty sure only the 11.10 iso's are hybrid
 * holstein looking
<holstein> yeah... http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-11-10-ISOs-to-be-hybrid-CD-USB-images-1261923.html
<holstein> you wont be able to dd any stable iso's... not 11.04, nor 10.04
<cinematic> can i unetbootin it?
<holstein> cinematic: i do
<cinematic> this one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ 64bit macimage?
<holstein> cinematic: that depends
<cinematic> on?
<holstein> i mean, if you are asking me what i would use? thats the 32bit 10.04 one
<holstein> if you have a 64bit machine, you might want the 64bit version
<holstein> and you might want 11.04
<cinematic> i have a 64bit intel core 2 duo
<holstein> i say, since they are live, just try them live, and see what you thinkg
<holstein> think*
<bodhizazen> go for 11.10 beta =)
<holstein> yeah, at this point, i would not be afraid to run 11.10
<holstein> you can dd the iso's to the USB stick :)
<cinematic> the beta is the one ive been trying to use
<holstein> cinematic: 11.10?
<cinematic> mmhmm
<holstein> that *should* dd
<bodhizazen> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<holstein> but, you shoud try it with unetbootin
<bodhizazen> unetbootin *usually* works, but if it does not, reformat the flash drive ant try again
<cinematic> im using unetbootin to create it now
<cinematic> the stick is supposed to be in FAT32 right?
<holstein> cinematic: you wont be able to do it wrong
<holstein> fat32 is what it should be
<bodhizazen> for unetbootin yes, does not matter with dd
<cinematic> i will be right back, im gonna test it
<cinematic> Didnt work
<cinematic> rEFIt recognized it as a linux usb though
<cinematic> im gonna try a different image i think
<cinematic> or could it be the way the partition table is
<holstein> on the stick?
<cinematic> Shouldn't it be MBR?
<holstein> if you are not familiar with booting sticks, i would just try making one
<holstein> amybe with a 32bit iso
<holstein> maybe*
<holstein> make one that boots on another machine
<cinematic> It depends, if the parition table is GUID instead of MBR it might boot
<holstein> then, take that one to the mac
<holstein> you just need to run it live... you can install another 64bit version later
<holstein> when you get more comfortable creating media
<cinematic> http://cl.ly/9s0v
<holstein> cinematic: i would suggest a mac channel for that
<holstein> im not familiar with the tools in OSX
<holstein> i usually just boot alive CD with gparted on it
<holstein> it wont hurt for you to try all 3 though
<holstein> mbr is probably the way i end up doing it... id have to look to conrfirm
<cinematic> I think...im gonna try this
<cinematic> im thinking if i can get gparted to boot, i can run it and format the bootcamp partition as ext4, then try and boot it
<holstein> ive never used boot camp
<holstein> i tried 10.04 on my macbook
<holstein> it was awful
<holstein> i wouldnt worry too much about it til you see something running live on there
<holstein> linux/ubuntu runs great virtualized... in vitualbox for example
<cinematic> ive been using ubuntu since 8.04, I can run it virtualized but i need physical hardware access for the OS to do what i need to do
<cinematic> hmmm looks like windows cant read a GUID partition table
<holstein> sure, im just giving you my user experience, and suggesting that you explore it live before wasting a lot of time
<holstein> i needed that too
<cinematic> The only thing i dont like about 11.04 is the unity interface, i prefer the classic desktop
<holstein> gnome2 is still there in 11.04
<holstein> give xubuntu a look if you like gnome2
<holstein> i think XFCE is the most gnome2 like, and its quite nice
<philipballew> QUESTION does this look like a good thing?
<philipballew> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-7300-GS-DDR2-256MB-PCI-E-GRAPHIC-CARD-/130562306027?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1e661eafeb
<holstein> eh... i dont think its worth paying shipping, and taking the risk
<holstein> i got a similar card for $10
<philipballew> i need a new graphics card as my new monitor doesnt like my integrated vga port holstein
<philipballew> but i can find one cheeper?
<holstein> sure.. but nice new cards are not much more than that
<holstein> 40 or 50 bucks gets you something new from the egg
<holstein> you'll have 25 or 30 bucks in that thing
<holstein> and my 10 dollar card is similarly spec'd
<philipballew> hum. the desktop is like 5 years old though
<holstein> do what you feel
<holstein> i dont think its worth the shipping and all...
<holstein> but its probably a nice-ish card
<cinematic> even if a desktop is 5yrs old dropping a newer graphics card in to it, will speed it up you can snag a slightly dated Radeon card for $20-$50 depending
<philipballew> whats the best graphics card then for ubuntu or linux in general?
<holstein> intel ;)
<cinematic> intel doesnt make cards
<holstein> i like ATI's, but the one i got for 10 bucks was invidia, and i didnt look the gift horse in the mouth
<cinematic> only embedded graphics chips
<holstein> i dont mean to split hairs... intel chips are usually well supported
<philipballew> true, this laptop is intel and really nice
<cinematic> philipballew: does the desktop have PCI or PCI-E 1.x or PCI-E 2.x
<philipballew> PCI-E GRAPHIC CARD is what im looking for
<philipballew> holstein, http://imagebin.org/171055
<philipballew> see it would work but I aggree now that you say it, it might not be worth the risk
<holstein> well, if it were 10 bucks and local, id say go for it
<holstein> but, for approaching 30?, you can get something new
<philipballew> maybe I can continue to look
<philipballew> college students get free amazon shipping
<holstein> i mean... unless you really want that model for some reason
<holstein> then, go for it
<philipballew> nope. i just wan something too work
<cinematic> that top slot looks like an AGP slot
<cinematic> is it?
<holstein> anyways... i gotta run for a bit... BBL
<cinematic> wait no nvm 3 pin banks
<cinematic> philipballew: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=1558&name=PCI%20Express%20Video%20Cards
<cinematic> theres a decent list for you
<cinematic> the top card for $35 is a great deal
<philipballew> is this bad http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-PCI-Express-Graphics-Warranty-512-P3-1300-LR/dp/B004BQKQ8A/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1315178567&sr=1-1
<cinematic> thats a pretty crappy card
<cinematic> here http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6681269&CatId=1558
<cinematic> that will fit your needs and its a pretty decent card, especially for $35
<philipballew> http://www.amazon.com/ATI-Graphics-109-A62831-00-Connection-Supported/dp/B005EGRFA8/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1315178663&sr=1-2
<philipballew> never herd of sparkle
<cinematic> nah go with the card i linked you to. its got 1GB of GDDR3
<philipballew> ive never herd of it?
<cinematic> and its rated 4.8/5
<cinematic> Sparkle just makes the card, the chipset on it is nVidia
<cinematic> its got a nVidia 8400GS 1GB DDR3 chipset in it
<philipballew> i have nivida now and its kinda pissing me off. but thats intragrated
<cinematic> yeah integrated chips from nvidia usually suck
<cinematic> Thats why the majority of manufacturers use intel HD chips for embedded graphics
<philipballew> my laptop is intel. its amazing
<cinematic> im actually on a mac right now with the mobile version of the card i linked you to
<cinematic> and i can edit real time 1080p HD with no drop frames
<cinematic> its a pretty decent card
<philipballew> i'll look for this on amazon and see if its there
<philipballew> i get free shipping on there
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-27
<mhsekhavat1> I have installed gnome-shell (gnome3) on ubuntu 12.04. Can I use the default unity system preferences?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhsekhavat1: sure, you just need to select the environment when logging in
<mhsekhavat1> yes but for example i want to open unity's printer settings in gnome-shell
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't think that's possible
<mhsekhavat1> it is possible by writing unity's printer settings app name in console, but i don't know app name of all settings
<vikingr> hey
<vikingr> I can't get mpd to acknowledge the existance of my library. Everything in my .mdpconf is set to what the wiki recommends.
<vikingr> But it still won't work. When trying to play songs individually with mpc, with can't parse the song numbers.
<vikingr> Updating doesn't do anything.
<vikingr> sonata is still empty
<Vampy> is it possible to run a MAAS server as a secondary DHCP for only the MAAS nodes/clients?
<holstein> i have not used a MASS server, but im a fan of saying, since everything is open, everything is possible.. it just might not be worth the hassle
<holstein> i would just set that up real quick and test, maybe in virtualbox or virtualized
<Vampy> i thoguth bout settin up 2 boxes with Ubuntu 12.04 with Vbox.. to setup a virtualized MAAS cluster..
<holstein> for something like that, i would want to see it in action and just see what actually happens
<Vampy> hmm is that a "suggestive challenge"??? lol
<Vampy> i do agree with you though. and could you image the options of doing a clustered cluster?
<holstein> not really, im just saying, if i asked that in a support channel, im not sure what answer would make me either, just go ahead and implement it, or totally give up and move on
<Vampy> or virtualized cluter of clusters.
<Vampy> hey i'm always willing to try something new and different, i mean isnt that what linux is truly bout
<bioterror> and then again, someone comes to beginner channel to ponder about MAAS ;)
<Vampy> lol
<holstein> yeah, i might try the server channel and/or mailing list
<Vampy> i prolly will see if any one ha had any luck with it
<bioterror> but I'm not judging, MAAS and everything beyond is a good change for these "I messed up my grub" cases
<Vampy> so asking bout DHCP configs would be better for server chan?
<holstein> Vampy: you can ask anything you want here... im just thinking about where you would get a quick answer
<Vampy> well here's the setup.. i have a DHCP enable netgear router, and i'm settin up a maas. is it possible to setup the pxe for maas to redirect to the MAAS serv box instead of the router
<Vampy> im using the MAAS guide on Ubuntu
<Vampy> aww there is a maas chan
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-28
<stocktongoodrepa> hello
<holstein> o/
<stocktongoodrepa> I just installed the latest ubuntu on our first test computer for sister Susan and now I have to learn how to port a program call esword to her computer.j
<stocktongoodrepa>  wish there was an equivalent that would go on ubuntu direct
<stocktongoodrepa> The Ubuntu Beginner's Guide
<ntwrk_keith_> Good morning. Not sure if this is a Windows or Ubuntu issue but I have a desktop with ubuntu server running CUPS and connected to my USB printer. I then connect to it from my Windows/Linux workstations over the network. I can print from them just fine if I do it from Microsoft Word or websites but cant print from notepad. Any ideas?
<holstein> ntwrk_keith_: notepad in windows?
<holstein> ntwrk_keith_: printing should and usually is just from the system... you set up the printer in windwos, not in word or "websites"
<holstein> the system should print from whatever apps... you can start testing and removing things... i supppose you could hard plug a printer into the windwos machine and see if notepad prints
<holstein> notepad printing functionality would not be a deal breaker for me.. i would just print from something else
<ntwrk_keith_> holstein: Windows notepad, yes. And I did setup the printer for the system... I'm just having problems printing from certain apps, specifically notepad.
<ntwrk_keith_> And yes, when I used to have the printer plugged into the Windows 7 desktop, I could printer from any application, including notepad
<holstein> i would change that from "used to" and plug the printer in.. try printing from notepad.. then i think you'll have a better idea of what the issue is
<ntwrk_keith_> Hmm?
<holstein> ntwrk_keith_: what im saying is.. if you havent plugged the printer in locally recently, then you cant say what the issue is
<ntwrk_keith_> holstein: I know it works when it is plugged in
<holstein> you plug the printer in, right now, and try printing.. if notepad doesnt print, you know it has nothing to do with ubuntu or the network
<ntwrk_keith_> But I appreciate your advice
<holstein> ntwrk_keith_: you said "when i used to".. if you have recieved an update, that could have broken functionality
<ntwrk_keith_> It wasnt that long ago. The ubuntu server was stood up recently
<holstein> i typically suggest as troubleshooting steps to rule out variables, and depending on how long it has been, you cant rule that out
<ntwrk_keith_> And this happens from multiple Windows workstations. That would assume that all of them had the same update that broke the functionality
<holstein> yes, that would assume that, and hard-plugging it could rule that out
<holstein> i would try taking the same .txt files and printing from linux
<holstein> i would try some different drivers maybe
<holstein> i would say, there likely will be no one who says "i konw exactly what that issue is", so being open to troubleshooting ideas will be helpful
<Vampy> has any one here used turnkey linux?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-29
<wilee-nilee> I can't really say for sure, but it is that type that I see people working on in the #ubuntu channel. generally you can look with the hardware info for problems or certification. If there is a site that gives a full list that would be great, but some times stuff that works is not listed.
<JoseeAntonioR> Only certificated hardware is listed somewhere in the wiki
<wilee-nilee> not everything is officially certified is all
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport has supported hardware btw
<kraut2001> i hear everyone say that "most" hardware is compatible with linux now, but Ubuntu has always been super unstable every time I have installed it (on two different laptops, through 4 different versions) so I have never been able to use it for more than a couple of days, even though I love it for those couple of days. is this typical or have I just had weird hardware? (both toshiba laptops). I don't even know where to start with th
<kraut2001> the hardware support site appears to only have active programs for SYSTEMS not for individual hardware
<wilee-nilee> Tough one to answer in that we could assume that you had every tool possible in knowledge, help and or google foo, and that these were problematic hardware setups. Or that you just are not familiar enough, and or could not find the answers to get stuff working. Personally I have not ever had a problem on a multilple amount od computers.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<wilee-nilee> the simplest problem say a graphic driver will give some a bricked computer, and that is it for them.
<kraut2001> well
<kraut2001> i'm reasonably savvy
<kraut2001> i have done a dual boot
<kraut2001> partitioning a separate boot sector for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Not saying you aren't it is the question that is impossible to answer without a list of the hardware on those 4 computers.
<kraut2001> ok, that makes sense, but I guess thats why I ask whether it is "typical", let me be more specific-- is it "typical" to have a computer brick on a fresh install after two days, when all the hardware appears to work fine and all you have done is install a couple of programs through the software center?
<kraut2001> i guess I'm trying to get a sense about whether this will be a constant struggle to get hardware to work, or whether my current predicament is an aberration of the usual low-hassle experience
<wilee-nilee> I can't really answer that myself, sounds like a situation I have never encountered is all to me, but a number of the computers I have and do use are a few years old, so drivers are all available with standard installs.
<kraut2001> ya, my laptop is almost three years old
<wilee-nilee> I have no nvidia for example
<kraut2001> i know there is a known issue that has not been completely resolved with the REALTEK wifi chipset in it
<wilee-nilee> I'm using a toshiba a205 right now a laptop.
<kraut2001> but also it just randomly freaked out on the last install and now its unbootable on the ubuntu size
<kraut2001> side*
<wilee-nilee> but the other OS works?
<kraut2001> i'm on an a505
<wilee-nilee> is the ubuntu a wubi install?
<kraut2001> no
<wilee-nilee> you using grub to boot into the other OS if there is one?
<kraut2001> nope
<wilee-nilee> is there another OS
<kraut2001> i manually partitioned separate boot sector for ubuntu
<kraut2001> and i used a utulity to modify windows boot sector
<kraut2001> so that i boot to grub from the windows booter
<wilee-nilee> so you have a windows setup cool were you using grub or easybcd
<kraut2001> then boot to ubuntu
<kraut2001> easybcd yes
<kraut2001> and its really odd because the install always works great, and I work really productive and responsive for a few days
<kraut2001> and then always without fail something happens out of the blue
<kraut2001> like the wifi starts cutting out
<wilee-nilee> ahh I would look there on any errors, grub2 is an excellent bootloader if you get a kernel update I believe you have top reload the easybcd to get the ubuntu boot not sure though, personally I just use grub.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<kraut2001> or this last time it won't boot normally and gives me some error about unrecognized devices but I have never added devices
<kraut2001> i was using grub before
<kraut2001> but then i realized if it was on my boot sector i couldn't completely wipe ubuntu
<kraut2001> without losting my boot sector
<wilee-nilee> kraut2001, I would just instal grub to the mbr with a chroot, purge the original grub and reinstall as well, this is all rather easy.
<wilee-nilee> purge grub first from the ubuntu and then reload it then stick grub in the mbr and see if it works fine. the os-prober in grub2 will find windows and boot it.
<kraut2001> well anyway, I don't know that that would solve the problem
<wilee-nilee> you could download supergrub and see if you can boot into ubuntu first
<kraut2001> because last time I reinstalled with the same setup i have now, it worked fine
<kraut2001> for a few days
<kraut2001> well i can boot ubuntu in safe mode
<kraut2001> i just don't know what the heck to do with it
<wilee-nilee> IT may be that using easybcd and getting a kernel update messed with the easybcd
<kraut2001> hmm
<kraut2001> i don't see how
<kraut2001> because
<kraut2001> it ran fine after reboots
<kraut2001> after updats
<kraut2001> i only did one update, and it booted fine after that
<wilee-nilee> O wopuld not bother with easybcd it is a waste of time to be honest grub works fine, and the MS bootloader can be loaded to the mbr with one command as well from a recovery or install disc
<wilee-nilee> I*
<kraut2001> well I have already done that, actually
<kraut2001> it may be "easy" but it is also quite a waste of time, no disrespect for grub but that was how my first installation was set up and it crashed too
<kraut2001> anyway, i guess I'm getting a little off topic here, because really I just want to build a new computer
<kraut2001> and i want to be sure that I won't have any major hardware issues
<kraut2001> ok, i found the certified component catalog, i will probably pick stuff from there, if they aren't all old
<EcoTort> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu using the windows installer, getting an error message after 6 tries always the same message:
<EcoTort> the message is IMAGE NOT FOUND
<ubuntujube> i am havin trouble wrappin my head around installing a package, using ubuntu 12.04 lts and the package is java 7, i down loaded the tar and used 7zip, but the instructions that come with arent working?
<Wenchie> Hello! I want to stop the password reqirement when my computer wakes up.  How do I do this?
<Unit193> I have it in the power manager settings under Xfce, shouldn't be too different in Unity.
<Wenchie> I found where to set the timers for suspend and dim and such, but I can't find where to deactivate the password
<geirha> system settings -> brightness and lock
<geirha> -> [ ] Require my password when waking from suspend
<Wenchie> I don't have a brightness and lock option, but I found something that may help in the screensaver section.  I disabled the "lock when screensaver is active"
<geirha> Older Ubuntu release?
<Wenchie> ummmm
<Wenchie> 11 something
<Wenchie> I just installed it yesterday
<geirha> So either 11.04 Natty Narwhal or 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot
<Wenchie> I started with 10 - a friend gave me the disk - and it immediately prompted me to upgrade to 11
<Wenchie> where do I look?
<geirha> 11.04 then, released april 2011. It'll be supported until october 2012
<geirha> the version is yy.mm
<Wenchie> wait!  There was a prompt to upgrade to Oneiric Ocelot when I logged in a little while ago.
<Wenchie> so each version is supported for 18 months?
<geirha> Yes, except LTS (Long Term Support) releases, which are supported for 3 years. 5 years for the server edition
<geirha> 6.06, 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS releases
<Wenchie> ok thanks
<geirha> You can upgrade from one LTS release to another
<geirha> next LTS release will be 14.04
<Wenchie> Are the LTS releases free too?
<geirha> yes
<Wenchie> wow that's really nice to know thanks!
<geirha> every fourth release is an LTS. If you don't want to bother with upgrading that often, stick with LTS releases
<Wenchie> so when I am prompted to upgrade, I can skip it?
<Wenchie> thank you so much :)  I am downloading 12.04
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-30
<Maro848> is there a way to install the old gnome 2 desktop environmet from the repositories in 12.04 or do I have to rely of modifying the gnome fallback mode after I install the gnome 3 desktop?
<ms-daisy> wilee-nilee!!!!
<wilee-nilee> hi ms-daisy, things going well?
<ms-daisy> indeed, thanks! You?
<wilee-nilee> yes pretty good, can't complain. ;)
<nUboon2Age> geirha: just a note that 12.04 LTS desktop is also 5 year support.  They changed the policy from 3 to 5 years.
<bioterror> seems like geirha stands now corrected ;)
<bioterror> hi nUboon2Age  ;)
<ubuntu> hey can i get help
<nothingspecial> yuo would better in a support channel gendy, what's up ?
<gendy> my hard disk isn't read at live ubuntu
<nothingspecial> when you try to install ?
<gendy> look , here is the whole matter
<gendy> my hard disk is 500 gb sata
<nothingspecial> oops this is a support channel, ignore my first reply :D
<gendy> ok
<nothingspecial> so you can't view your hard drive ?
<gendy> yes
<gendy> but it apppear on windows 7 drives list as basic
<nothingspecial> what happens if you choose "try ubuntu" can you see it in the sidebar of the file browser ?
<gendy> no
<gendy> what i can see is my 160 gb hard disk
<nothingspecial> is this an external hard drive you are talking about ?
<gendy> no
<nothingspecial> I don't know gendy, have you tried in #ubuntu ?
<gendy> ok , i'll try it
<nothingspecial> ok
<usk> hi! i'm having troubles with do-release-upgrade... i was running it in a remote console and that machine is very slow, so the screen session of the upgrade locked and asks for root password (which isn't set of course). i still have access via ssh, so i tried sudo passwd root, but screen still won't unlock. any ideas how i could fix this?
<holstein> usk: what are you doing? upgrading a machine you dont have physical access to?
<holstein> i would expect to run all those commands as root.. sudo
<usk> holstein: nevermind, i used screen -R per ssh to recover the session
<usk> holstein: and then i messed it up by pressing ctrl+c because i thought it froze when it was just really really slow
<usk> holstein: so now i have to do dpkg-reconf anyways ^^
<holstein> well... you dont have to upgrade.. if you are on 12.04 LTS and its a server, you might want to stay on the LTS
<usk> holstein: it was 10.04 before
<holstein> and still is?
<usk> no, screen locked some time during updating the packets
<usk> holstein: so the repos are already changed
<holstein> cool... sounds like a mess...
<usk> holstein: yeah... at least that thing isn't in production ^^
<usk> holstein: good idea using screen for the do-release-upgrade script when that bug still isn't patched in the repos -.-
<holstein> that bug?
<usk> holstein: the screen bug that locked me out in the first place: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/6760
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 6760 in screen "Screen asks for root password" [Medium,Fix released]
<holstein> hmmm... thats the bug you encountered?
<usk> ah fix released sounds good... sadly not for arm-arch. did an upgrade before the release-upgrade that didn't help :(
<holstein> ive done sudo commands in screen and screen didnt ask for a password, it just reconnected
<usk> holstein: yeah, maybe you already have the patched version
<holstein> i *never* run sudo screen though
<usk> holstein: it's in the do-release-upgrade script, i don't do that either usually
<holstein> i would just start a screen session and sudo command or sudo -s
<usk> holstein: once the dpkg-reconf is through i'll test, maybe it's just the 10.04 arm-arch repos that are outdated
<usk> holstein: i did do-release-upgrade and it asked for sudo rights and then continued to launch screen -.-
<holstein> im not following exactly what you did.. im just saying what i have done, which "just worked"
<usk> holstein: and i'm trying to explain what didn't work ^^
<holstein> cool.. im just testing here too, and reconnecting to screen sessions where im logged in as root
<holstein> i just wouldnt start screen as root
<usk> heh if i had an option i wouldn't either, but the ubuntu do-release-upgrade script does it automatically
<holstein> does what? starts screen?
<usk> why on earth would i give screen su rights? ^^
<usk> yes that script uses screen to log
<holstein> maybe you can help track down that bug then... thats not what that bug is about from what i read
<usk> yes it is... the problem is this. user starts do-release-upgrade (without sudo). do-release-upgrade asks for sudo permission (without which it can't continue). then, with sudo rights, do-release-upgrade starts screen. after a while screen locks because of inactivity, and then this known bug happens
<holstein> sure, but that bug is looking at screen, and i dont see that as the issue
<holstein> either way, you should try the server channel or mailing list... maybe someone knows whats up with that script on that arch
<usk> yeah... i guess i will
<usk> it's easy to bypass if you have a second way of accessing the machine though
<holstein> sure, but if its a bug in that script, it should be sorted... there are not a lot of arm users
<beginner007> Dear Community, simple beginner question, but i am freightend to lose my data. Is i possible via Boot of Ubuntu BootCd (InstallCD)  to reduce existing partitionsizes,  to install Ubuntu to a new one while have a "backup" at the now reduced partition... is this possiblke via Installation BootCD Gui?
<holstein> you are frightened?.. i wouldnt be frightened.. i would be certain that all hard driver *will* fail and plan for it
<holstein> i would back up you data however you choose and go from there.. you dont want backups on the same hard drive
<holstein> hard drives* ..not "hard driver"
<beginner007> My actual situation is i have to switch from Openelec.tv to Ubuntu because of hardware incompabilities... but i have ~ 1 TB of TV recordings and i don't want to burn DVDs of that....
<beginner007> hoped its possible to get around to b uy a new harddrive...
<beginner007> for backup that stuff
<beginner007> holstein german?
<beginner007> incompatibilities.
<beginner007> I thought, .... and i don't know anything about it... Boot from install CD > recognising old OS (openelec) > Diskpart or something to reduce dize of main partition, create new and install ubuntu on it....
<beginner007> so no way in?
<holstein> you can just use the live CD to "grab" data
<holstein> i would just look for leagal ways to obtain stores of that content.. maybe on DVD or streaming
<holstein> otherwise, i can help you try and locate "data"
<beginner007> Sorry i don't understand... leagal ways? I used Openelec.tv PVR on Fusion and get stuck with that xvba Blocking... so i thought to switch to ubuntu... some people say there ist something like a fglx (i don#t remember exactly) driver wich does better perform...
<holstein> beginner007: what im saying is, im not going to help you "save" a bunch of tv shows that you arent supposed to have saved
<holstein> i will help with data..
<beginner007> you shouldn#t help with data, i asked for partitionresizing...
<holstein> beginner007: cool
<holstein> beginner007: i use gparted.. you can get that from *any* live CD.. or gparted live
<beginner007> gparted is able to resize partions savely?
<beginner007> ok, thank you.. i will try that....
<holstein> beginner007: i *always* back up data before doing anything like that
<holstein> all hard drives fail.. resizing is risky.. there is no way to guarantee
<beginner007> if the tv recordings DVR PVR are lost i will survive... but there are much christmas stuff and so on for familiy... and lots of work...  - i administer a server... on that i do backups too... ^^ but not 1 TB of TV Stuff... thats not important enough... but i don#t want it lost also...
<holstein> beginner007: all hard drives fail, so eventually all data you have on one hard drive will be lost
<beginner007> if i can do anything other that format the harddisc ;)
<holstein> there are recovery tools... photorec part of testdisk works great
<beginner007> i will make a backup of it, but i have to transcode that stuff to x264 and that takes time ifg i will do a good job....
<holstein> yeah.. pirating content is time consuming
<beginner007> i don#t want to transcode now, i want to install ubuntu now... but i think maybe i will take out the harddrive out of the pvr and install it in my desktopcomputer to copy that onto my regular harddisk....
<beginner007> In germany its allowed to record tv content.
<beginner007> thats no pirating here.
<holstein> enjoy!.. id treat it like any data then... back it up or expect it to be gone
<beginner007> i think you are a little bit too rough for beginners... i never pirated anything... and i think you should lern to behave fiendlier...  this is beginers of ubuntu. You are right with securing data, but i feel little bit fed up with your behaviour to me. I#ve done nothing bad, i only asked for help to resize my partition of pvr content (which is completly legal).
<beginner007> Thank you for the tip with gparted... if its good as paragon diskmanager it will do its job without trashing data.
<holstein> beginner007: thanks for your opinion.. you are more than welcome to hang here and provide support in the way you choose... and i will support you!
<holstein> i have always said i would help you and discuss "data" management with you
<beginner007> thats the way of community....
<beginner007> do you think i have to provide support and then i get support?
<holstein> beginner007: didnt mean to imply that.. what im saying is, you can provide support in the way you see fit here.. and as long as its with the code of conduct, i will be only supportive or you doing so
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-31
<dOofuS_> Hello, I am downloading and installing Linux and have selected Ubuntu to put on an old Compaq server I have acquired. I want to run Linux because I know it's better suited to server tasks but am extremely new to the OS. Is there good documentation or videos that I can watch to help get myself acquainted to Linux, and specifically Ubuntu?
<holstein> well, "better" is a matter of opinion
<dOofuS_> Well, the alternative is Windows.
<holstein> what i did... i ran desktop linux for a long time, and i started doing tasks in the command line more and more
<Unit193> !serverguide|How about this, dOofuS_?
<ubot2`> How about this, dOofuS_?: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<holstein> reading through the server guide would be a great idea
<dOofuS_> Will that be helpful if I'm planning to install the desktop version?
<dOofuS_> I'm basically looking to turn an old rig into a Minecraft host.
<holstein> you can... you can run the desktop version and have "servers" running there
<Unit193> I've used it before for desktop, but it may be more for a server.
<Unit193> I have an httpd on mine (almost al of mine, to be exact)
<holstein> when you say "server" that implies usually that you will not have a monitor.. headless and connect in remotely via a terminal or something
<holstein> you can have a minecraft server running ona desktop machine
<holstein> its all open, you can do what you want
<dOofuS_> I actually installed MineOS on this system before, and it did it's job just fine, but there's no user interface beyond a web interface, and it's pretty antiquated.
<holstein> eh. antiquated might just be simple in that case
<dOofuS_> Well, limited, perhaps, is a better way to put it.
<dOofuS_> I'm thinking of putting this on there, and hoping that will make administration from another PC, and server operations, easier for me. http://mcmyadmin.com
<dOofuS_> So, I'm hoping this is as easy as: burn the distro ISO, install OS, download mcmyadmin, ???, profit
<holstein> dOofuS_: i did a presentation at my LUG called 'linux is not magic'
<holstein> dOofuS_: what you say is true, assuming you understand each of those parts and know how to set them up
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/general/20110821/tklpatch-unofficial-minecraft-server mentions mineOS
<dOofuS_> I realize it's not magic. I consider myself a power user on a PC, but when I hear Linux I feel like a complete novice. It's daunting and terrifying. I've wanted to learn how to use it for years but just never got over the initial fear of the unknown.
<holstein> imagine it were me coming to you and asking the same about windows.. i wouldnt be able to just "poof" have a server.. i would need to learn some things
<Unit193> Some people link to http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm with people getting started, but I'm not really sure how helpful it would be. :P
<holstein> its totally do-able... and just not "common" for what you are used to
<dOofuS_> Well, just burned the ISO, and I'm burning the lightscribe label found here: http://dlpmkg.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-LightScribe-label-193353008
<dOofuS_> I'll let you know if I have more questions, and thanks for your input.
<holstein> dOofuS_: enjoy! ....im sure someone of your skill will be at home in no time!
<dOofuS_> Hello again, I am having an issue running the "mono McMyAdmin.exe" command. I installed mono using sudo apt-get install mono-runtime, and it seemed to install fine, but it responds "The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded. It should have been installed in the 'usr/lib/mono/2.0/lib.dll' directory.
<dOofuS_> The mono-project website hasn't been loading, or I'd be looking through documentation there.
<holstein> dOofuS_: is there a linux version?
<dOofuS_> No, the installation instructions for 32 bit linus specifically require the use of Mono
<dOofuS_> http://wiki.phonicuk.com/Installing-McMyAdmin.ashx
<holstein> i just know how challenging it is to get non linux code to run in linux
<holstein> dOofuS_: that guide is way out of my comfortzone
<holstein> i would want a linux native application
<dOofuS_> Naturally, but what's out of your comfort zone? The mono stuff?
<holstein> dOofuS_: that entire guide... and using code like that in mono
<holstein> typically i run sudo apt-get service.... edit a config file for said service.. and start the service
<holstein> if you want to run something that is not designed to run on linux like that, i would expect issues... especially as a first time project
<holstein> the linux action show guys have a minecraft server running on what i assume is linux
<holstein> maybe they would share
<dOofuS_> Linux Action Show?
<holstein> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/linuxactionshow/
<dOofuS_> I'm following this advice: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10490155/unable-to-run-net-app-with-mono-mscorlib-dll-not-found-version-mismatch
<dOofuS_> It's installing now.
<dOofuS_> Mono, that is, not McMyAdmin.
<holstein> mono is just in the repos AFAIK
<holstein> sudo apt-get install mono-runtime or whatever
<holstein> !mono
<ubot2`> Factoid 'mono' not found
<holstein> http://wiki.phonicuk.com/Installing-Mono-in-Ubuntu.ashx or whatever
<dOofuS_> Waiting for this download/install thing to finish.
<dOofuS_> If I'm executing a command, like mono 'appname' and it says "Cannot open assembly 'McMyAdmin.exe': No such file or directory. I assume it means I need to include the directory to the file. What's the proper way to do that in Linux?
<dOofuS_> Forgive the confusion, replace 'appname' in the previous comment with 'McMyAdmin.exe'
<dOofuS_> Solved it myself. I right clicked on the application and went to 'properties' and the directory was provided there, and placing that in the command worked.
<holstein> include the path?.. you can use tab complete, that helps.. you can just grab it in a file manager and drag it over in the terminal..
<dOofuS_> Well that's a handy trick.
<dOofuS_> If I have some items in a zip archive, and I try to extract them to /usr/local/ it says I don't have the right permissions to extract archives into that folder. How do I get the right permissions?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<holstein> !sudo
<ubot2`> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> dOofuS_: i would extract them, and then sudo mv them
<holstein> i would not just "willie nillie" move things in there
<dOofuS_> Could you assist me with my issue? I can format this thing again relatively easily if I mess something up. I'd just like to know how it's done.
<holstein> dOofuS_: what.. zip?
<holstein> i would right click and extract... and sudo mv it
<holstein> or, follow the command line extract that i linked
<dOofuS_> The zip archive is...
<dOofuS_> http://mcmyadmin.com/downloads/etc.zip
<holstein> cool.. i would literally right click on it and extract it
<holstein> then, you can open a terminal and sudo mv it.. you can type sudo mv and click and drag what you want to move over... and hit space and type the path where you want it to go
<holstein> OR, you can open nautilus as root
<holstein> gksudo nautilus
<holstein> or, sudo unzip from one of the linkes above
<holstein> i would just extract and move it as sudo in the command line
<dOofuS_> So, somehow my last session closed, sorry but I don't have any of the links you provided me. Are you familiar with the sudo unzip command? Could I extract it that way? Or do you just think I should do the sudo mv and manually place the files?
<holstein> dOofuS_: i would be most comfortable mv as root
<dOofuS_> Alright, I'll give that a shot.
<holstein> i would like to extract and see that work.. then mv
<veric> i dl it off of the main ubuntu site
<veric> how do i test that?
<holstein> veric: why dont you open the update manager and see what is there
<veric> nothing
<holstein> veric: you refreshed it?
<veric> yes i did
<dOofuS_> Is there an equivalent command to ipconfig on PC, in Ubuntu? I want to check the IP assigned to my server.
<holstein> dOofuS_: ifconfig
<dOofuS_> Thanks helstein
<holstein> veric: in a terminal
<holstein> lsb_release -a
<holstein> should say 12.04.1 LTS
<veric> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS -- Release:	12.04 -- Codename:	precise
<holstein> ok
<holstein> veric: you can lay it out again here and see if anyone can help
<holstein> i would go ahead and put it up on ask ubuntu and in the mailing list
<veric> think the install form the burned iso could be missing something?
<holstein> veric: i have literally no idea
<holstein> i install chrome and flash works
<dOofuS_> I've got a question, Holstein, when you've got a moment.
<holstein> ive never seen it not work
<holstein> veric: all i know is, you arent recieving chrome updates
<holstein> veric: i would remove chrome and reinstall
<veric> well thats par for me if thheres an issue it will happen to me
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ 32bit for ubuntu
<veric> Flash will not work on any sites
<holstein> dOofuS_: sure.. just ask
<dOofuS_> I got McMyAdmin to work, and the web interface is working when accessed through localhost:8080, but in the terminal when I started the server, it says "Caution: You are using the default login password! Remote users will not be able to log in." Is this in reference, do you think, to a config for the application, or is it telling me that I'm not running it from root or something?
<holstein> i wouldnt run it as root
<holstein> that reads, the application has a password function you can use for users to join
<veric> do i purge chrome ?
<holstein> veric: i would
<holstein> veric: its trial and error right now
<veric> cant locate it to purge it
<holstein> veric: try in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove google-chrome
<veric> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed
<holstein> i would use tab complete for chrome and/or google and see what comes up
<holstein> i would open synatic or the software center and searh chrome and remove it
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove google-chrome-stable
<veric> found it
<veric> any ideas before i try to reinstall?
<holstein> chrome? nope.. just get the lastest version of chrome installed
<holstein> check about:plugins
<holstein> check the version in "about"
<veric> ok i will do that and see whar hapens if not im gona burn a new iso and let ya know what happens
<holstein> veric: i would download a new iso
<holstein> consider checking the sum
<holstein> !md5 | veric
<ubot2`> veric: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<veric> will do thx holstein i have to put this on hold for a bit  i hace class and exams
<holstein> veric: sure.. sorry you are having such a hassle
<holstein> i wish it were easy.. i have absolutely no idea what is goin on
<veric> i hear that thanks for your help
<holstein> veric: anytime... and i think this is the best channel for now
<Vetinari> Hi
<Vetinari> I upgraded from  to 11.10 to 12.04.1 and got error partition doesn't exist.
<Vetinari> I tried to recover and now only see a grub screen at boot
<holstein> Vetinari: elaborate on "tried to recover"
<Vetinari> holstein: I ran these commands: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125428/grub-complains-of-no-such-partition-after-installing-1204
<Vetinari> Specifically Command-line version
<holstein> so you installed 12.04?
<holstein> or upgraded?
<Vetinari> Upgraded
<Vetinari> Also, I may quite possibly have picked the wrong sda partition
<holstein> thats not what that post is about
<holstein> its about a fresh install from what i read
<holstein> used to be 11.10 and fresh install of 12.04
<Vetinari> Oh
<Vetinari>  /facepalm
<Vetinari> Well, that would explain why it didn't work
<holstein> i would do the normal things.. test the memory and maybe test the hard drive... look at the structure and see that its as i expect
<holstein> then i would refer to
<holstein> !grub | Vetinari
<ubot2`> Vetinari: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> the part about recovering from a live CD
<holstein> i assume you did something like that just now
<Vetinari> holstein: Unfortunately, I don't have a new live CD
<Vetinari> the last I have is from Ubuntu 9.04
<holstein> i would try that.. but a new one would be ideal
<Vetinari> holstein: What happens is that when I try to add repos I get:
<Vetinari> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<holstein> Vetinari: i would use tab complete
<Vetinari> But using add-apt[tab] says nothing
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository some:ppa
<holstein> Vetinari: then try installing it
<holstein> !addppa
<ubot2`> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Vetinari> Using 9.04
 * Vetinari curses own stupidity
<holstein> wont work there AAFAIK
<Vetinari> w00!
<Vetinari> Found an Ubuntu 10.10 CD hidden
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-01
<nady_> ?
<holstein> !hi | nady_
<ubot2`> Factoid 'hi' not found
<holstein> !hello | nady_
<ubot2`> Factoid 'hello' not found
<holstein> nady_: welcome!
<Veric> If the MD5SUM dose not match that means it was a bad DL?
<TheMaster> As long as you are checking the right file, pretty much.
<Veric> What causes that bad conection? I Dl 12.04 from  Unbuntu
<TheMaster> I'd recommend since you downloaded the file, try using zsync to just git the different bits.
<TheMaster> !zsync
<ubot2`> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<Veric> ok will do. thx that will help
<TheMaster> Could also try a torrent, those tend to be pretty good.
<histo> Wished every server used zsync
<lukjad_> Hi guys
<lukjad_> I seem to have messed up my GRUB partition
<lukjad_> I ran fdisk -l to get my drives so I can recreate them
<lukjad_> Following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<lukjad_> But I'm unsure which of my five partitions I should use.
<Sidewinder1> lukjad, I'm by no means a grub expert, but have you tried sudo update grub?
<lukjad_> I'm running off a live CD 10.10, That command does not seem to work
<lukjad_> Also, I had a / partition and a /home partition
<lukjad_> So I'm unsure which I should pick to install grub to
<Sidewinder1> Again, no expert, but there should be a way to 'install grub' from the live cd. Either way, if no one else answers here, you might try the main support channel at #ubuntu. Just type /join #ubuntu.
<lukjad_> Sidewinder1, Well, I tried that, it says one was generated
<Sidewinder1> There' 1557 people there, now. :-)
<lukjad_> I guess I can try a reboot.
<Sidewinder1> Yes, try that and if 'no joy', try in #ubuntu..
<lukjad_> I was just panicking because all my live CDs that weren't ubuntu refused to boot
<lukjad_> Sidewinder1, Hopefully I'll see you as lukjad next time!
 * lukjad_ goes for a reboot
<lukjad> Aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
<lukjad> Sidewinder1 THANK YOU! :D
<Sidewinder1> !yay
<ubot2`> Glad you made it! :-)
<lukjad> Sidewinder1 I want to do something for you
<lukjad> Do you know what the Humble Indie Bundle is?
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure; though I'm not exactly sure how I helped.. :-/
<lukjad> Sidewinder1 ^
<Sidewinder1> lukjad, I'm not much of a gamer and, I have all of the music that I need/want; but thanx for offering. :-)
<lukjad> Aw, okay then. :)
<lukjad> So you don't want the music bundle then?
<Sidewinder1> I could use a new aircraft, though. ;-)
<lukjad> Sorry, fresh out of those.
<Sidewinder1> I particularly like the Cessna 310, prior to the "Q" model..
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<Sidewinder1> Just kidding; I'm glad that you're enjoying ubuntu. :)
<lukjad> Yes, I have been a casual user (heh, that sound illegal) for some time now. My brain tends to shut down when it's my own PC though.
<lukjad> Mainly because I don't have any backups so am running off live CDs, and you know how fun that is.
<Sidewinder1> A little slow..
<lukjad> Sidewinder1 Oh, and I couldn't find any that worked
<lukjad> Slax, TEENpup, all of them refused to boot
<Sidewinder1> lukjad, Do you md5sum your ISOs?
<lukjad> I do, and they used to work too
<lukjad> It seems they were detecting something on the HD and didn't like it
<Sidewinder1> Hmm..
<Sidewinder1> Do you burn your CDs at the SLOWEST speed?
<lukjad> Not really, I burn them on Audo
<lukjad> auto
<Sidewinder1> That might be your problem. Think about it, a misplaced bit or two in an mp3 or an avi means little; however an entire operating system? See what I mean?
<lukjad> Yah, I guess so
<lukjad> 4x it is
<Sidewinder1> Just select the slowest; it takes longer but you're then relatively certain that you've got 'a good burn.'
<Drux> Hi, is anyone here?
<holstein> Drux: lots of folks in and out all the time.. ask if you have a question, and welcome!
<Drux> Oh alright.  I was thinking about making a dual booting system...maybe triple booting.  Win7/Ubuntu/Hackintosh.
<holstein> enjoy!
<Drux> So...I was wondering if there was  a supported hardware list somewhere?  I was looking at hackintosh stuff and I saw things like 680 nVidia cards...is there something like that here?
<holstein> i dont waste my time making apple software run on things that its not "allowed" to run on
<Drux> Okay no worries about the hackintosh, what about the Ubuntu stuff?
<holstein> if you are asking about ubuntu compatibility, i would just search by model #
<holstein> these days, most things are supported or supportable
<Drux> Hmmm...so literally google <graphics card> ubuntu compatability?
<holstein> i typically just get the hardware in front of me, and try a live CD on it.. and learn about how challenging support might be, if its not just working out of the box
<holstein> we have popups that come up and offer to install drivers that are not "allowed" to be included by default
<Drux> Natively by Ubuntu?
<holstein> Drux: ubuntu doesnt make graphics cards
<holstein> it would be supported by nvidia natively in ubuntu
<Drux> Yes, I meant there would be a notification saying "Hey we know your graphics card is nateively bundled but here's where you could ask for help or here are the drivers from nVidia"
<holstein> with steam coming to linux, i would expect more and more proper support for graphics cards in the near future
<holstein> Drux: there is a notification that says "additional drivers are available"
<Drux> Hahaha, alright.
<histo> Drux:  For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see
<histo>  │                | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<holstein> its typically click through a menu and get a driver
<holstein> i personally like to see the hardware in front of me.. a kerne upgrade can "break" functionality.. so having a list of supported hardware is challening to maintain
<holstein> Drux: there is nothing in ubuntu preventing *any* manufacturer from supporting  it with drivers
<Drux> Hmmm...there is quite a lot of support.  I may end up chancing a pc build for ubuntu/windows sicne there so much support for this stuff!
<Bipul> Hellow my audio is not clear, it's cracking. how to fix it any one?
<Sidewinder1> Bipul, I'm no expert; perhaps one of these links will help:
<Sidewinder1> !sound | Bipul
<ubot2`> Bipul: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sidewinder1> Bipul, But, crackling might simply be a loose connection.
<veric> is flash plugin and flash player the same thing?
<holstein> veric: in theory.. but i would literally try them all in your case
<holstein> Bipul: in what? the browser?
<veric> hey man i found my problem i think gona send it to you in a window
<Samizdat> Is there a trick to getting wine to install on 12.04?  I keep getting errors.
<holstein> Samizdat: i ran sudo apt-get install wine and it worked fine.. you are likely getting errors installing a windows application in wine
<Samizdat> Hey holstein. :)
<Samizdat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Samizdat> I've done everything to clear packages, though.
<holstein> Samizdat: i would fix what is broken
<holstein> Samizdat: you might have a bad PPA.. or something you built that is causing an error
<holstein> i would just go back through what all you have done.. and if you havent done anything, just run sudo apt-get update, and report errors
<holstein> then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Samizdat> They both ran fine.
<Samizdat> No errors.
<holstein> Samizdat: ok.. so sudo apt-get install wine
<Samizdat> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installe
<holstein> Samizdat: this is 64bit?
<Samizdat> Yes.
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/994309 mentions a workaround
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 994309 in wine1.4 "wine is uninstallable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Samizdat> Wow.
<Samizdat> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-77def7ca75193f24e358dba3dd6bcf674bd61b37
<Samizdat> Is that the work around you speak of, holstein^
<holstein> Samizdat: the one i was referencing is mentioned on the link i gave.... the bug report for the bug you are encountering
<Samizdat> Okay, the force install.
<Samizdat> Yeah, no luck.
<Samizdat> geoffrey@geoffrey-HP-ProBook-4530s:~$ apt-get download wine1.4-i386 Get:1 Downloading wine1.4-i386 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 [19.9 MB] Fetched 19.9 MB in 16s (1,238 kB/s)                                             geoffrey@geoffrey-HP-ProBook-4530s:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all -i wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb dpkg: error processing wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No
<Bipul> holstein,  no when i am recoding my desktop
<Bipul> i am facing issue
<geirha> Samizdat: apt-get downloads it to /var/cache/apt/archives, not the current dir
<Samizdat> Okay, so I need to switch to there to run the force installs?
<geirha> that or provide the path to the file
<geirha> sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Samizdat> geirha: rchives/wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:
<geirha> Samizdat: Ah, well the file probably has a different name then
<Samizdat> Hmm.
<Samizdat> geirha: root@geoffrey-HP-ProBook-4530s:/var/cache/apt/archives#  sudo dpkg --force-all -i wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb Selecting previously unselected package wine1.4-i386:i386. (Reading database ... 319085 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking wine1.4-i386:i386 (from wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb) ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read on buffer copy for failed to wr
<Samizdat> for failed to write to pipe in copy dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2 dpkg: error processing wine1.4-i386_1.4-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb (--install):  short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wine/atl.dll.so'
<geirha> According to that bug report, the wine ppa apparently has a fixed package
<geirha> of wine 1.5
<Samizdat> Yeah, still doesn't work.
<geirha> Hm. Let me try. I have wine1.4 installed, I'll try from the ppa
<geirha> Installed without a hitch here
<Samizdat> I have no idea.
<Samizdat> I can get them all to install except the i386, geirha.
<Samizdat> wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4.1)
<geirha> what does   dpkg --print-foreign-architectures   output?
<Samizdat> i386
<geirha> same here. Hm.
<Samizdat> Synaptic wants me to fix broken packages.
<Samizdat> I try their way, but nothing changes.
<geirha> Could you pastebin  apt-cache policy wine1.4 wine1.4:i386  ?
<geirha> You can pastebin by running  apt-cache policy wine1.4 wine1.4:i386 | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Samizdat> http://pastebin.com/rwDfCXz4
<Samizdat> geirha: ^
<geirha> Samizdat: Looks correct, though you don't have the PPA enabled
<geirha> Though, the version it shows is the version I had installed before I installed wine1.5 just now
<Samizdat> I added it to the software center.
<geirha> Hm. Then apt-cache policy should've shown packages from it
<geirha> does   sudo apt-get update   produce any error messages?
<Samizdat> I'm running this:  apt-get download wine1.5*
<Samizdat> No, runs perfectly.
<geirha> Here's the output from mine for comparison  http://sprunge.us/BRjF
<Samizdat> Then I forced them all/.
<Samizdat> sudo dpkg --force-all -i wine*
<Samizdat> And now it seems to work.
<Samizdat> __¯(°_o)/¯
<geirha> Hm. Hopefully the force hasn't broken anything
<Samizdat> Still can't load a program, though.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-02
<yeehi> Hello, nothingspecial! How are you today?
<yeehi> I need some help - I want to know how to get a sip phone number for saudi arabia - the providers I have looked at so far don't cover saudi
<veric> Hey unit do you have a sec
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wesley0> If someone is interested in learning how to program, which language is the ideal 'start' language in Ubuntu?
<Guest75057> hi there Im having problems with my fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04.1-desktop-i386 I repeatedly get a message when starting softwarecenter saying "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package cataloge is repaired. Do you want to repair it now?" I press repair and i get another message saying "Package operation failed" whats wrong and how can i fix this???
<lukjad007> So, I upgraded Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04.1 and now grub fails at boot saying "error: no such partition found"
<lukjad007> I updated grub, rebooted and it worked. Then I rebooted this morning, get the same error
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-26
<kaya> Hello, I would like to know more about proxies. I can't install a program and I don't know how to check the proxy. I tried to google it, but the wiki beginner page is unable to load. Does anyone have suggestions?
<lukjad> kaya is the program blocking you from installing it because it reads you are from a certain country?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-27
<Unit193> This channel is now closed and forwards to #ubuntu, please update your auto-joins.  For more information please see the mailing list.
<holstein> :/
<Unit193> holstein: Thank you very much for all the support you provided (and still do!) over the years.
<holstein> :)
<jose> holstein: you're welcome to stick around ##ubt-survivors :)
